# 16 weeks and Counting



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Today marks 16 weeks until June 12th!  This will be my first ever attempt at a Natural BBing show!  I've done figure several times in the NPC, so thought I would try a different route this time before doing a figure four weeks later in  July.  The fun thing too is that Craig will be doing this show with me!! I am so looking forward to doing this with him.   woohoo

In this journal, I plan to keep track of all my diets and workouts along with the weights lifted.   Jon, the person we will be working with will see us every two weeks to adjust diets/workouts accordingly.  I have been working with Jon for the past two years on just bodyfat measurements so he knows my body well and how it will react to certain things.  Please keep in mind, that my diet isn't the norm. for alot of people that complete.  My body does very very well with a low carb diet (under 100 per day) putting more Infuence on the proteins/fats, with a cheat meal about every three weeks or as needed to kick it back in gear.  And don't be suprised if my cheat food ends up being a piece of cheesecake or key lime pie.   

Today and tomorrow I do not plan to be eatting completely clean.  The reason being that I am taking my 18 yr old son to Mardi Gras in Galveston tonight, then tomorrow is a get together at my house for the last Sex and the City Finale....Pizza is on the menu!

I will try and do measurements sometime this week but will def. have bodyfat measurements on this coming Friday.  So I will most likely just post weight and those measurements.


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey JLB 

I am excited for you, you are gonna ROCK woman! Have fun at Mardi Gras and at your Sex and the City party. Eat some cheescake for me


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

> This will be my first ever attempt at a Natural BBing show!


   I'm glad there is another person here that is going for BB as well.  I wish you the best of luck. 

I was going to compete in lightweight BB this spring but it was too much to handle all at once, moving, job, competing etc.  So I will be competing this fall in a Nat BB show.

Enjoy your pizza


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Im SOOO excited for you Jodie!! You have my best wishes!  
It would be awesome if I was in Texas during your comp!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Cardio will begin back up on Monday am.  Today's food so far:

Meal 1:
6 egg whites
2/3 c. oats with 3 tsp splenda

Meal 2:
Protein shake with fiber and glut.

Meal 3:
5 oz Tilapia
2 popovers 
(I omitted carbs so I could have those as my carbs)
10 pieces asparagus

Meal 4:
Protein shake
w/ fiber and glut.
So far: 105 in protein, 58 in carbs, 12 in fat, 791 in calories.

I take a multi vitamin, Bcomplex, E and extra calcium, plus a thermo.  If I do not have fish for that day, we do add in fish oil and flax seed. Otherwise dry skin and dull dull non shiny hair!

Now meal five....who the hell knows at this moment.  I am hoping they have grilled chicken on a stick or something like that at Mardi Gras.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Girls/Boys.....I am gonna need some help!   I have no clue on a song to use.   Craig has suggested Black Cat by Janet Jackson...I love the song, but do ya'll have any other ideas???  And no...I will not be pulling a boobie out at the end of the routine!  I won't have any left by the time I get to the show.  Also......I have to get yet another new suit that is plain....what woudl be a good color???   I was thinking of just letting Bonnie make me one in whatever color she thinks.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I will be here to support you 100% chickie! Congrats, and best of luck in BB!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

I think a green posing suit would look great with your hair and eyes.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

I was gonna say green too. just like the color in your avi Jodie. it goes soooo pretty!  
hmm as for a song, that a tuff decision. I havent heard that one u mentioned, Im going to have to download it now!


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Girls/Boys.....I am gonna need some help!   I have no clue on a song to use.   Craig has suggested Black Cat by Janet Jackson...I love the song, but do ya'll have any other ideas???  And no...I will not be pulling a boobie out at the end of the routine!  I won't have any left by the time I get to the show.  Also......I have to get yet another new suit that is plain....what woudl be a good color???   I was thinking of just letting Bonnie make me one in whatever color she thinks.



Hmmm good song but it might be too fast paced. I've seen a few bb comps and you need to move into a pose, hold it a few secs, repeat w/ a different pose....I know you probably know that already though. IMO the best posing routine I can remember watching was this 77 yr old guy in the grandmasters class posing to "Bad To The Bone." It was hilarious


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 21, 2004)

we saw this 50 year old guy pose to "Mr Big Stuff"...he was in great shape and really looked like he was having a great time on stage....one of the best routines I have seen.

jodie does look good in green.....hmmm...maybe we can use the soundtrack to Shrek...or the HULK


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

LOL  Hey Jodie Kick Ass Gal!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

I think green too!!!

I dunno a good song, whats the requirements? 
I wish you the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Shrek?   I don't want to look like a big green Lug!

Dark dark Green??? or a light green?

I'm wanting a good paced song, nothing so slow that it drags forever and ever!  Those are just painful routines to watch!  We want something that is gonna make people go...Hmmmm.

Greeky...I'm not sure of the song requirements, I am thinking nothing with cuss words so I don't offend any prudes or children.
Maybe something from hip hop, hell I dunno!  I am horrible with remembering names of songs!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

oh oh I cant decide, can you put your avi pic up in full size in your gallery maybe that will help? I really like that light green tank on u..but i dont really know what is more flattering under stage lights ive only been to one comp!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey J, I saw someone once do a routine to Kung Fu Fighting.   It was so awesome.

What kind of song do you want to use?  Something funky, country, what genre?   You know I've been thinking when I do my routine in the fall, I'm gonna use Harder to Breath by Maroon 5.
Either that or Youth Gone Wild by Skid Row!.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I guess my new fav song "in public" by kelis wouldnt work then 

It has a good tempo tho, you should download it  Im guessing a tempo like that would be about right? It has little pauses where you could hold a pose and then pop it out real quick I love when bb'ers do that! It looks so cool but im not sure if u will get what i mean cuz I dunno how to describe it


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Greeky...I will see if I can find it to post.

Fit,,,something fun!!!! with an attitude!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

MMMM, do you have to edit it?  How long can the song be?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

It would be soo cool if you could use mya - my love is like whoa

my body's like whoa, my ass is like whoa 

perfect!   nothin wrong w/ a little self promotion right


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Last night at Mardi Gras, I did pretty good!

One chicken boobie on a stick with sm dinner roll
then some brisket (it had too much fat, but I was so hungry!) w/ sm hamburger bun. Then.....dessert!  A Big Fat Dill Pickle!
Attached is a pic of how many people where there!   It was so packed you could hardly move!   Of coarse the 18 yr old got lots of boobie pics.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh that pic takes me back....I spent St. Patrick's Day in New Orleans one year....it's their second Mardi Gras....it was so much freakin' fun!!

Greeky, I love that song, there is nothing wrong with self promotion....how about that one song (don't know who sings it)......"my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, in their eyes, it's better than yours, damn right, it's better than yours.  I could teach you, but I'd have to charge..."

You know which one I'm talking about?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Dark Green - Dark color suits look much better on stage than light ones IMO.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

omg look at all those perdy neckalaces!!! :bounce: Hope you had a great time! 
dill pickle for desert eh?  OK then Pickle Lady! 

I need to do some downloading for songs. 
from your avi, Id choose that shade of green too!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Besides, once you get all that tanner on and if you have a light colored suit, you may look like a neon sign.   

I've seen both on stage and I just think the darker looks better


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Jodi.  I have two tats that I cover, one on my lower  back and one on my left hip, anything to light shows all the protan and Dermablend.

OMG..Fit.  I heard that song on the way home lastnight.  I wrote down some of the words so I could ask who sang it.  Who sings that song???  But do you think Milkshake would be too...umm...??  LMAO

Ah....New Orleans...I love that pace, love the history and how unique it is.  Lived there for a short time.  Just went back last year with Craig.  We had fun, but it was hard to have too much fun when your doing a show there!   We pigged out at The POrt of Call!  My fav. place in the world for hamburgers and baked potatoes!  Then had beinets (sp?) at Cafe deMond after inhaling those burgers!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

KELIS  -  MILKSHAKE 
OMG That song is the best when it comes on in the club

and bein a greek girl I DO know how to shake it


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

hehe.....I have a J'Lo going on!

I can just see you out shakin it to that song!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

You have a JLo booty???

I want a JLo booty


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

I hate my J'Lo ass!   It sucks.  It's almost always the last thing to go on me.  The butt, then the legs.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

hey join the club. I have a big booty on me too!!  maybe I should start to squat just the bar!?! hahaha buy pants is torture!!  

I need to download that song!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm so glad Craig is a butt man and not a boob man!  woohoo

Jen..a J'Lo is good for contests...as long as it is tight with no jiggle!


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Steve is a butt man and not a boob man too! He always tells me he loves my 'big ol' booty'!!! (good thing cause I have a big but t and teeny weeny boobies!)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL....the amount of $$ I am getting stuck having to pay on my knee surgery would have purchased a nice new set of boobies.   But that idea scares me.  I'm happy with my silcone inserts that go in my comp suits.  

You know...I have never understood why an "in-network" doctor would use an "out-of-network" surgery center.  I'm waiting to get the bill in so I can be Ms. Meanie.  Or at least see if they can re-file, etc.  Plus I asked the surgery center several times before I had the procedure done for a ballpark figure, which noone there could give me.  Kinda pisses me off.  I feel like saying...Damn, least you could have used KY jelly before screwing up the you know where.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Shake it shake it shake it shake it 

SHAKE THAT HEALTHY BUTT!

baby got back!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

My flabby inner thighs are the last to go on me.  I've never dieted down like this, but when I got divorced (a long time ago -- long story)  I lost A LOT of weight, got down to like 103 and still, my legs were just as flabby!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

I love my boobies.....I used to have teeny weeny ones too, until I got mine.  My hubby likes boobs and butts.   I have a nice booty I think....nothing like J'Lo, but it sticks out there -- Brad says I have a bubble booty.....now I'm just trying to lose the "jiggle"


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Diet for today...I woke up late, like 10am but then didn't get in til 1:30 then bed at 2am.  I need my 8 hours sleep.

Meal 1
6 whites and 1/2c. oats

Meal two
3 oz. sirloin with lettuce, tomato and 10 pcs. aspargus
1krunch lite bar

Meal three 
will be protein shake with fiber

Getting up late throws the meals way off schedule.  I'm kinda skimping on the carbs so I can have the pizza.  I know...I have weird ways of reasoning things out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey, you know what I always say....

Reasoning is the key to sanity!!  

Acutally, I just made that  s*&t up   

But it works, huh????


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Fit...you'll see that as you diet each time, your body will react in different ways each time.  It's really funny how it does that.  This time when I gained weight back, it went to my kidney area and tri's!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

you know...the lower back (spare tire area) is where Brad always gains it.   I gain it there too, but mostly it comes in my love handle areas and in the lower abs.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Today is offically one boring day!!!!  It's cloudy out, looks like it is going to rain, I am hungry and can't eat for another 30 mins.  Craig is working so he can't come talk to us, I'm sick of water...I swear I have gone tinkle 50 million times today and finally.....I am ready to go home and clean my apt. while waiting for Craig to come home.

Enough of my bitch moment.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

I hear ya J, I'm hungry too....luckily it's 6:00 and time to eat.  I'm having leftover brown rice and chicken from yesterday.

Ooooo, I have news on my tshirts.  I'm gonna go post it in my tshirt journal


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Greeky...I am gonna have to get this CD  http://www.kelisonline.com/   I like her music.  LOL

hehe...I get pizza soon....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh no...I couldn't use her one song..."in public"   People would look at me like what the hell?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

So use it in private, Craig wont mind!


----------



## jstar (Feb 23, 2004)

You guys are cracking me up! 

How about " I like the way you move" or "Shake your Tailfeather"....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

Good morning Jodie, how are you this morning?  I'm hungry!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Fit!   Eat some eggies and oats!  This morning is good so far!

Jstar...I haven't heard the last song...but then maybe I have and just don't know it.  I am the worst with names of songs!

This am, when doing cardio, I was listening to Pink...some of her songs would be good to use.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

hey girlie!!  Can't wait to follow you on your journey!!! 

What did you think of Sex and the city last night? I'm gonna miss that show!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought the ending could have been a little better, but it was good!   I taped it.  LOL  

did you guys have a good weekend?  It was so pretty on Saturday!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Alrighty...The damage from yesterday's pizza and cheesy breadsticks have been tallied up!  I was Ms. Piggy for sure!!  oink oink! 

meal 1
eggs and oats
meal two
3 oz. sirloin, lettuce, tomato, 10 pc aspargus,
meal 3 and 4
protein shake, 1 krunch lite with meal 4
also had jello before it set. ( I know..weird)
And.....then....PIZZA!!
5 slices chicken supreme on thin crust
4 cheesy breadstick

Grand total for Sunday.....
Calories: 2481
Protein: 187
Carbs: 249
Fats: 88

I better have one hell of a pump from chest workout today from all that damn pizza.  today's diet is all clean stuff. No more junk foods until I get the ok for a cheat meal, but it won't be pizza.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Girl,  

You KNOW I'm gonna follow ya........I'm am soooo excited for you.

Okay, how often are you going to share your pics?  

Kick arse sister!!!!!!  WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Babsie..maybe every two weeks.  We have to meet Jon to do bodyfat at two week intervals, so maybe after we do that each time.  I'm kinda excited about going Friday, but know the % is up there right now.  I am thinking I have also gained some LBM so hopefully it isn't all just fat!!!  If he says LBM is at 115, I am gonna be soooo excited!  It would be a 5lb gain.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Girl, you're going to be my inspiration.

Sweet.  Does Jon make both your diets.  I'm so so excited for you..........I feel like I just took some ephedra.............weird.......Oh, speaking of such.........Are you going to keep your supps a secret?  Only asking because many of the girls I know who compete, keep everything they take hush hush.......... seems like no one wants to share the secret to success...................

Girl.........I'm with you all the way.....Even when or if you turn bitchy


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't take much...Glutamine 2x a day, a multi vitamin, Calcium (since mik is a no no), E, extra C, B complex, right now using an ECA stack since they seem to think Ephedra will be the death of the World.  Umm, 1 tsp. Fiber twice a day in my protein shake.  I'll add extra fish oil and flax if there isn't enough in the meals during the day.

The last week or so, we add in, Potassuim, Dandelion Root and something else I always forget.  It helps with pulling water out.  Craig would know...It's some short little word too!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I thought the ending could have been a little better, but it was good!   I taped it.  LOL
> 
> did you guys have a good weekend?  It was so pretty on Saturday!



Ya I thought it was good--but expected more- I still cried my eyes out. 
I'm glad she ended up with Big-and not that lOSER!!

I did have a good weekend--did nothing-it was great!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

We basically did nothing too.  At work wise.  LOL  Nothing fun happened here all weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> It's some short little word too!


 Cal-Mag?  I have to take that.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 23, 2004)

i think she was referring to uva ursi...another diuretic herb...cal-mag is a great thing to be taking too!

jodie doesnt kep ANYTHING a secret, you guys should know that by now..all you have to do is ask!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

LMAO...gee thanks my dear sweet loveable boyfriend!

yes it was the uva ursi.   I can never remember that stuff!  I don't take the Cal-Mag stuff.  I have no clue what it is.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL......

Jodie is a sweetie..........Always willing to help out or show support.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 23, 2004)

cal-mag = calcium and magnesium supplement.....you take calcium already but we chould add in some magnesium.....i take magnesium everyday...starting to take too much shit actually!

we'll get everything planned out after you met with john!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Aww...Thank you Babsie.  I try, but I do have my bad days!  


Oh ok Craig.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Was your pizza super yummy? My next planned cheat is gonna be pizza and chocolate! Dont know when though...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> since they seem to think Ephedra will be the death of the World.




Only if you're a baseball player, wearing 4 layers of clothing and working out on a 116degree day for 7 hours with no water and no food!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

oh and dont forget obese!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL.  Ya'll are bad.  


The pizza was yummy!  I think I enjoyed the breadsticks more than the pizza.  My next cheat?  Hmm....not sure when that will be, but will most likely be a dessert of some kind.  Like brownies, key lime pie, cheesecake, etc.....


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

I am with you Jill!!!!!!!!!!   

Jodie-  man I wish Darren was like your BF in terms of working out and dieting, it takes to get to him to eat well.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

The pervious BF would eat Taco Bell and pizza in front of me all the time!   It was so wrong!  He would never go with me to the gym either.   Use to call him the Resident that resided on the couch.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

My hubby does that and I'm like;

"HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <waving my hand in his face>  I'm dieting over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks soooooooo much for your support darlin"

But then I thought........."Pfff....oh well, in the end he'll have to deal my mood swings when the dieting gets down to the nitty gritty!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> But then I thought........."Pfff....oh well, in the end he'll have to deal my mood swings when the dieting gets down to the nitty gritty!"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Seriously....you go from sane to Bitch............

The funny part was hearing him say it was all worth it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Awwww

yeah, I do that now, and I'm not even dieting for competition


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

ohh my hubby eats HORRIBLE FOOD In front of me every night  Sucks--

Hi Girls!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

I only go to bitchy when I don't get to eat on time.  Then I usually can not make up my mind on what I want to have or anything.  It gets worse if I don't have my foods with me and we have to eat out somewhere.  Not good. I use to do a carb deplete...I would be in a lost state for two days!  Me with hardly no carbs ( I'm talking maybe 20) was not a pretty thing!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Today's diet:

Meal one
Normal crap I always have

Meal two:
same ole protein shake

Meal three:
4 oz turkey
4 oz sweet p.  (doesn't that piss you off when you go to the store only wanting a small one and they only have these HUGE 10 serving ones?)
lettuce and tomato salad

Meal 4
protein shake 
1/4 c. almonds (purchased in the bulk food section)

Not sure what meal 5 will be

So far:
Protein:103
Carbs: 71
Fats: 27
Calories: 915
5 liters of water, with lifting will add in another 2.  I swear I am a pee factory.

Tonight is chest..how fun.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL..........

Meal 1 and 2 sound awful familiar.......:heehee:


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 4 oz sweet p.  (doesn't that piss you off when you go to the store only wanting a small one and they only have these HUGE 10 serving ones?)
> lettuce and tomato salad



YES!  I hate that! they are all so HUGE!! well for a serving size, Id be able to eat a ton of those big baby's! 

btw, what is the nutritional info for 1/4c almonds? j/w! 

Have a good workout!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Jen  I will have to see in my old journals what the value is on the almonds.   These are just plain raw almonds.  (I think) 
1/4c is appx. 1.5 oz, 1 oz in my book is 15 fat, 165 calories, 6 carbos.  so...25.5 f, 247 c, 9 carbs


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

Chest workout:

flat bench press
5x12, 10, 8, 3, 3
95, 105, ,115, 135, 135

db Flat flies with full internal rotation
3x10@25, 35, 35

cable crossovers
3x12
50, 70 (this was a real bitch!), 60

db Incline press (60 degree)
3x10
35, 40, 40

push ups (no girlie push ups)
3x10

had 4 oz ground sirloin with aspargus for dinner.  Brings foods for the day to:
P: 134, C. 79, f. 49, calories 1350


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks Jodie!  

workout looks great girl!  impressive flat bench!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie, how are ya today honey?  Yeah, I agree with jen, nice bench!!!

I need to get stronger so I can bench that much.  My chest is so sore from yesterday, so are my triceps.

Have a good Tuesday


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm doing good today.  Looks like it might actually be pretty out.  brb...IT is here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey darlin,

Glad you're doing well today.  Nice work out sister!!!  I'm so happy you're competing.  You're going to do really really well.  I just know it.  That, and when you feelitng out of it you'll have someone to smack ya on the tush and get you back in line:eveil:

I'm still in "Awww" that the both of you are competing together.  I"m jealous


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

He better do it too.  He said he would, which Craig is very good about keeping his word.  He's competed before in anaural shows and looked really good!  I wish I could scan his pics to post!  His legs just piss me off!  Nice quads and HUGE calfs!!!

Babsie...That is that Mike davies one I told ya about....If anyone wants it...all they have to do is print this stuff out.  They are killer!  It's good because I don't loose my LBM doing it.  I'm excited to see what Friday will be!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Morning!!   Your diets and workouts look great!! I'm sure you'll kick some  !! Good Luck!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

Aww, thank you NC.  I hope to do well, but ya neva kno!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

When is your show again Jodie?   Where too?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

It's in the Woodlands, which is just north of Houston.  The date is June 12.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 24, 2004)

hey...you talkin me up?
thanks for saying i looked good in my shows....hopefully this time around i'll look even better...it would kick ass if we both won our divisions...i'll start a journal next week..and see about getting some pics up...cant wait to see what John has to say (just wish i could meet with him in person friday so he could asses me...maybe i can go see him another morning)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

He probably would.  Just have to be with the chickens!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 24, 2004)

with the chickens?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

You know...with the roosters???  They get up at the butt crack of dawn to crow at the sun coming up..........


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Your cruncie ice cream bars-can you have them while dieting for your show? Hows the dieting coming along btw?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> butt crack of dawn



   OMG  that is hysterical


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 24, 2004)

i used to have a friend and her name was Dawn.....i used to kid her bf and say he always woke up at the butt crack of Dawn!

thought i would share that inspirational story with you kids


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm..HPD is circling over the apt. complex....This can not be good.  It's freaking me out....BIG cirlces over us and the Kohl's parking lot.....Maybe they found the person that tried to break in an apt. at the next complex over.....They better be gone by the time lunch is over....they have 45 mins.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

woohoo...they left!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jill...I'm not suppose to have icecream.  But they won't hurt me this far out. They are very low in calories and carbs.  Craig did get me some Sugar-free bullets which do not have milk products in them so I will snack on those all the way to the week before.  So far the diet seems to be going along good.  I know I have dropped a few lbs, but hard to say with Auntie Flow visiting the next week.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

What's a sugar free bullet??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

They are these.......


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

damn they dont sell those around here!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm sorry Jen.  If I could package them up and send you a box without them melting I would.  I was almost in a fit when the food store didn't have reg. sugar free popsickles (sp).  I was dying to have something sweet...Then I saw those!   It was a good night when I found those.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

I can imagine. gosh, Im going to REALLY look around the ice cream section next time


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

You and your pics jodi, I love em!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

aj, you can get sf popsicles at safeway! Usually anywhere!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm sorry.  LOL   Sometimes it is just easier that way.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......I can't have my shake until 5pm.  

Umm, this am, we did 30 mins on the recumbent bike, then stretched.  Tonight we are doing back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't you have anything?   Some turkey, a small piece of chicken, 1/2 of a protein bar???

Have a great back workout tonight?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I just drank more water and a piece of gum.  Craig brought me a diet coke...and he thought he was going to have a Snicker's bar.  It was a Kingsize one....1 bar is 3 servings....I think he felt guilty because he gave it to one of my co workers.  He said he didn't want to blow his half hour of cardio this am.  He had a sm piece of choc instead.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Awww, don't you love that about water?  It has a tendency to make you feel full.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

And go pee all the damn time!

ok...onto the back workout.

deadlifts (which made my knee sore so won't be doing these often)  4x15@45, 65, 95, 95

Reverse grip short bar seated rows
4x12@50, 70 ,80, 90

Assist. chins 3x12

DB pullovers
4x12@30, 30, 30, 30

Hyper exts.  3X15

Dinner was Chinese steamed moo goo gia pan and 1/2 c. rice


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

moo goo gia pan? Is that a word?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope so.  It's on the Chinese food menu.  Another good one is steamed chicken and broccoli.  It's bad...we walk in, they know I am ordering off the menu and not having buffet. hehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

goo goo gaa gaa


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL.  You silly girl.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

It's hard work but somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

HEY where did you get that smiley?!?!?!!? I like!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

MMMMMM  HOw was the chinese food, I love it, am totally in the mood for some PF Chang's.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Jodie-I know Craig works at GNC-Do you or him recommend any fat burners or thermos? TY


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Jill, I answered you about the Zantrex in my journal.....I gave you a link too


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry everyone...I have been busy today with work.  

Umm....my thougths on the fat buners without ephedra...THEY SUCK! 

Seriously, alot of people do return them back to the store.

Chinese was soooo yummy.   I get it steamed so it is about the only thing I will have out.  Had it for lunch today when everyone else was eatting chick-fil-a.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Can't you buy ephedrine in Canada?  Not ephdra but ephedrine.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Certain store sell 'ephedrine' produts, but they are behind the counter sort of thing. I think its illegal isnt it?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Ephdra is illegal, not ephedrine.

Sorry Jodie.  Don't mean to clutter.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

oh. It will soon be though wont it? What do you recommend JODI? And JODIE, craig says that stuff is crap?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

Jill you can still buy ephedrine in Canada. did you go to Popeyes yet??? they sell it on the shelf. pure ephedrine hcl. they should still have the 8mg, 300tab bottles left. if not then they WILL have 8mg-50tab bottles(new law in Canada)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Ephedrine is not crap IMO.  It kicks ass.   Ephedrine HCL, Caffeine and Yohimbine HCL.  Great fat burning stack as well as energy stimulation.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you stack it on you own? Can I not buy something with the 3 already stacked?(sorry about the whoring Jodie)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL...It's ok.  Sometimes it is easier to keep it all in one place.

I would die without my ephedrine.  Jodi you named my stack!  LOL

Jill.....I think the other stuff just depends on what your use too.  With me, it just doesn't seem to work. But then it could be because it doesn't have that kick in it that I am use too.  I think if you do try it, it has to be combined with a good diet and exercise program to see results.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

I just brought it over to her journal.  Sorry, I hope you didn't mind the chatter.

I love the stack.  I use just enough to give me stimulation without the shakes.  I use 12.5G Ephedrine HCL, 100G caffeine & 2.5G Yohimbine HCL and I take it 4-5 times a day.  I can't live without the stuff anymore


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

www.mysmilies.com


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

http://mysmilies.ipbfree.com/s/contrib/fk/wolfgang.gif


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

i am in need of


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Greeky...come get some sun here!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Cardio this am..30mins on recumbent bike.  I got the okie dokie from the dr. today to do any other kind of cardio I would like to do.  Including sprints and bleachers!! So...cardio will be changing 
tomorrow!!!

Diet was all the same stuff except lunch, left over steamed chicken and veggies with 1/2 c. rice.  The peeps at work ordered chick-fil-a, but I was good and passed it up.  Dinner was 5 oz chicken and mixed veggies.  We finished off the Krunch lite's so no more milk stuff from now forward.

Tonight's workout: Arms
HS preacher curls
4X15@25, 40, 40, 50

Z-bar curls(standing)
4x15@50, 50, 50, 50

Standing cable curls
3x10@50, 70, 70

two handed over head ext. supersetted with v bar pushdowns
4x15@30, 40, 40, 40         4x10@ 30 ,40, 40, 40

Narrow grip bench 3x10@45, 65, 65


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

No more krunch lites? Too bad. None for me means none for you!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

Steak and sun, what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

A cute guy for you Greeky!   We need to find you one!  

LOL Jill.  I still have my sugar free bullets.   I like those better.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice workout Jodie!! 
I looked for those kinda sugar free bullets or ANYTHING similar today at the huge grocery store and couldnt find anything!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

cute guys run from greeky


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Jen..they hide them!   They don't want us to have them, we have to hunt for them..   Just read the packages to look for the Splenda on the box.  We'll get you some when you visit your sister!

I struggled with that damn workout.  Craig wasn't there.  Tomorrow is legs!  ick....I'm still leary of going heavy so don't expect your weights on that one.  I need to get back at my leg presses, before the surgery, I was doing 5 plates each side for 10 reps at a time.  Doing one plate now kinda sucks!!!

Oh...try this!  Jen, I knw you would like this one!  You love to kill your legs!! Oh..this is on the leg press machine
Use a weight that you can start with 30 reps, then add more weight do 20 reps, add more weight and do 10 reps.  Rest a min between each set...after the last 10, do 10 more at same weight, pull off some weight, do 20 more, pull off some more weight and do 30 more.  Do the last ones without rest in between.  K??
    I know you can start with 3 45's on each side and go up to 5 on each side......


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Not in Texas they wouldn't.  We seem to have lots of them here.  Or....we can find you an average Joe that treats you like a queen.


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> cute guys run from greeky




We'll just see about that!

BTW, hello Jodi!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi David!  Welcome to my new journal!
We do need to find Greeky a cutie.

Oh...I have an E on my name.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

This morning Cardio:
15 min on the treadmill
15 on the stat. bike

We'll be going back this afternoon to hit legs!  Tentative workout is:
4x10 leg curls supersetted with 4x10 leg ext
4x20 wide stance leg presses
4x10 straight leg deadlifts supersetted with 4x50 in and outs
and 12 mins on the stepper.

On the menu today:
Meal 1:
4 oz. turkey and 1c. cream of wheat
Meal 2:
Protein shake 
Meal three:
5oz chicken. 1c. green beanies, 4 oz sweet potato
Meal 4:
protein shake (may snack on pickle at movies)
Meal 5:
4/5 oz tilapia, 1 c. veggies, maybe protein powder pudding due to doing legs


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Green beanies, you are so cute Jodie, your silly words make me smile!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

It's all the ies...they are addictive.  hehe


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Leggies, armies, shorties (steves boxers), green beanies, jamies (pj's), what else?? lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

chickie boobies


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

I wish i had boobies


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Me too!  But I refuse to buy some.


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Steve said he'd pay for half! I think Id rather spend MY $3000 on lipo!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Nah...don't do lipo.  That would be too painful.


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Im too cheap too! Id rather spend the $ on a trip!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

dont waste your money on h00ters and lipo! yikes! 
I save my money for TRAVEL.. plane tickets. wahooo


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Traveling is more fun.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Leggies, armies, shorties (steves boxers), green beanies, jamies (pj's), what else?? lol



how can you forget....


OATIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

doggies, kitties, poohies


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Dinner ended up being:
4oz tilapia and 2/3 c. green beans

I did also have 1/2 of my protein pudding too.

Legs:
seated leg curls supersetted w/ leg ext
4x10@30, 50, 60, 70        4x10@40, 60, 70, 70(was still light)
Wide stance leg presses
4x20@90, 90, 90, 180(still light, but didn't want to kill the knee)
Stiff legged deadlifts supersetted w/ in and outs
4x10@65, 85, 85, 85                                4x30
10 mins on stair stepper.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey nice workout Jodie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Thank you Short!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Jodie, did you find a song yet??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think so Fit.  We are thinking of Mizunderstood by Pink.  Just using the last min or so of it.  But still haven't decided.

Oh the suit will be a dark green.


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

shakies!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

YAY!!!! I  the green color!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh cool J, I love that song......that is a good choice on the suit too.  I love green too!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

The fun begins....Bodyfat is higher than I thought.  Damn I feel like a fatass now!!! Oh well, shit happens and the goal is only 15 weeks away!  But it can and will be done!
Body weight 141
Tri: 23
Bi: 6
Sub: 14
Supra: 17
Pec: 10
Abs: 14
Kid: 31
Quad: 42
Calf: 25
Totals: 23.9%  which means LBM is about the same 110, which means I have 26 lbs to lose in the next 15 weeks.  I want to go into this show about 115 to 120.
I'm sooooooooooooo pissed at myself for being the Ms. Piggy the past few months!

AUGH!!!! In Sept. (Just to show ya'll the damage my junk eatting has done!) I was:
Tri: 8.5
Bi: 2
Sub: 6
Supra: 4
Pec: 2.5
Abs: 3.5
Kid: 11.5
Quad: 20
Calf: 16
Bodyweight was 122 and 9% and still a week of dieting left.  I think I was right at 8.5 or so the day of show and 120.  This f*cken BLOWS!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Time to go get the hair colored and cut.  Maybe I'll have her shave me bald!  That would be a few lbs.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

GooD MORNING JODIE!!!! I just checked my messages on my cell phone, and let me tell you ~~~ YOU MADE ME SMILE SOOO BIG!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH FOR CALLING ME AND TELLING ME GOOD MORNING!! I'm SO happy that I checked my messeges (I am VERY bad about not checking them for a day or two--haha) 

THANK YOU SWEETIE!!! You totally made my day!!!  

I hope you have a wonderful day And a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Your welcome Stacey.  Just didn't want you to have a yucky day!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Dont be so hard on yourself sweets! Now you just have to be a little stricter for your show. Good luck with all! The sept measurments were just before a show, right? Is it realistic to say that you could maintain those stats all year round? Just curious.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Here you are!!!

Thanks for pointing me to the right thread Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Jill, realistically maintain those of Sept.  I wish!     My body is comfortable with the weight I am now.  Usually offseason I stay about 135 and 18%.  So this is high for me right now.  But then I usually do not have this many months between being off either.  I've just eatting too much bad stuff, didn't maintain hardly any cardio while being off and then having the knee thing.

Jon has all my food journals and my previous workout program, he'll be faxing my new one over this afternoon.  He's already told me that it will not be any carb cycling, basically low the whole time with not much in fats except my omega's.  He cut flax oil out because he does not want my body to work off that instead of my own stored fat.  If I notice my hair or skin changing because of low fats, then we can address that at that time. Plus I have to up my protein intake because it has been a lil too low the past few days.   We start back with 2 a day cardios tomorrow. 30 mins on the treadmill in the am, then 20 on the stair stepper in the pm.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Your welcome Stacey.  Just didn't want you to have a yucky day!



That was a very sweet surprise!!! I'm gonna call you back tonight or over the weekend

Whatcha doing this weekend??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Ann! 

How's the tummy coming along???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Stacey...I have to work this weekend.   Hopefully I'll get alot of leases instead of lookie lues!   Leases=$$ in my pocket!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh and Cheer up Jodie!! I know you will reach your goal girl!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

ohhh I hope you get lots of leases tooooo!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

I just have to become the  friggen cardio queen and strict diet to reach it.  I'm just doing my bitching here.

Hey...I do have bright red short hair again!  The idea of letting it grow, well.......that is out the window!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

You will do it, I know you will.  Plus you are not alone, you have craig to cheer you on.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 27, 2004)

damn skippy.....i am here for you as always baby!
(thanks for pointing that out shortstuff)

i cant wait till we are both about 6 weeks into this diet and doing our 2 a day cardio sessions...lets try not to kill each other ok....and i agree to listen to you bitch about your diet and cardio if you agree to listen to me bitch about the same stuff!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

You two are adorable


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh plz..............you know I am gonna bitch about it no matter what.  If you start, I'll put my headsets on and turn the volume up.  j/k   Someone needs to invent that damn miracle pill that just melts it off so we don't have to work at it.  Craig...can you get started on that?????

Great..two people, doing cardio twice aday.....Imagine the wash pile we are gonna have!  I think that scares me worse than the dieting and cardio.  Mounds and mounds of laundry.

Short..I will have Craig!  I just have to watch him like a Hawk...he brought home a HUGE snickers candy bar the other day.  Good thing was he didn't eat it.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 27, 2004)

exactly...i didnt eat it....came close though.....no more moments of weakness for me!

i LOVE cardio!.........................NOT!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Craig...Amber has a website.  Under the links is a link to the same dr. your teacher uses.   LOL   I guess she makes it "legal" that way.  Sad.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh...you  girls should try the Pace LIme and Garlic Salsa!!!  It's yummy and spicy hot!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Laundry? Lets not get started: My gym clothes, work clothes lounge clothes X 2, cause I do Steves too! + Towels!! I seem to do laundry every second day!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

I do at least one load each day.


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Steve do laundry, dishes, or cleaning? YA RIGHT! I feel like a maid some days!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hi Ann!
> 
> How's the tummy coming along???


Getting bigger each day... at least it feels that way


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059<~~~Nick's stuff from Mardi Gras.  

Oh Ann and Stac...he took his addie off the site.   Thank you for bringing that up.


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Jodie!

Don't worry about your current stats. You have plenty of time and you are gonna be smokin hot with your red hair and dark green suit! 

I gained 17 lbs after my comp in October so I know what you are going through. I really wanted to compete this April and was planning to since last October but I just didn't have my s**t together enough to lose it all by the deadline. Ho hum.. 

We are all here for you and with Craig helping you too you will definitely be ready!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

uGGGG LAUNDRY-- What I will be doing all weekend. I hand wash MOST of my work clothes--then hang dry- then iron--and lord I have a HUGE stack to do this weekend! FUN


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Laundry yuck! when my mom and sis went to greece i had to play housewife... my dads clothes  PEE-UU!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie! dont get down on yourself about the current stats, you just know where you are and what it takes, and you have the experience to get you there and then BLOW EVERYONE AWAY when you step on stage!!!  I know you can do this, your such a smart and beautiful woman! We're here with you all the way! and I hope your comp is around the time Ill be in Texas!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Jen...come after June 12th!  That way I can eat!   

I'll hang in there.  Just didn't think it was this much off.  LOL   I must have really enjoyed the past few months.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

well we have to enjoy life sometimes! or else it would get too boring and we would snap!  
I hope I can come to watch and then chow down after!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

That would be fun!

Ok, gotta run over to the office to get our new diets and workouts.  Ya'll be safe!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Shoulders:
Arnold presses supersetted with front raises
4x15@20, 20, 20, 20                     4x10@15, 15, 15, 15
Standing Lat raises
3x10@20, 25, 25(did 12 here)
1/4 lat raises
3x20@15, 20, 20
Seated Rear delt rope pulls
3X20@40, 50, 50

Cardio was 20 mins on stair master

New Diet for the next two weeks:
Meal 1 5 to 6 egg whites 1/2c cooked oats
Meal 2: 4 oz lean meat (no red), 1/2c rice or sweet pot., 1c. veggies (no peas, carrots, corn only green stuff)
Meal 3: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c sweet pot. 1 c veggies
No carbs after this meal
Meal 4: 4 oz lean meat 2 c veggies
Meal 5: same damn thing or 5 egg white omeltte with veggies

lean meats are turkey, chicken or fish.  no red meats at this moment due to the added fat content and no protein shakes.
Snacks: soybean pods(?) and sugar free jello, popsicles, etc. as wanted. Condiments are anything fat free with no more than 9g of sugar for the day.  I usually just use salsa, so I am ok omitting this one.

Cardio: 30 mins on the treadmill in the am and 20 mins of the stairhell in the afternoon 6 days a week. (I know some of ya'll will think this is too much cardio, but Jon knows my body well and what it needs)

Haven't got the workouts yet, which I'm not too worried about those at this moment.  Those should be here this weekend sometime.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhh...how many ounces equal 1/2 c sweet potatoes?????  I am thinking I would have to squeesh the spud in there to find out.


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Standing Lat raises
> 3x10@20, 25, 25(did 12 here)
> *You are so friggin strong!!! *
> ...


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

I like to eat dijion mustard with my chicken. (not the kind with mayo mixed in) reg mustard is good too!

What kind of macros / cals per day are you aiming for Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I have no idea what the macros or calories are on this diet.  I will have to figure the calories out.  Craig will have to do the macros.  I don't keep up with those. Craig says my protein is usually 1 per lb of body weight.  I'll have to figure the rest.  But I am thinking the calories are close to 1000 or so.  My body clings to carbs and fats, that is why those are so low.

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww...Mustard.  I don't like mustard. 

Protein shakes are easy to digest, with actual food food, your body has to work at breaking it down, so I am told it helps with bringing the metabo back up.  Dieting like this for me, the fat will begin to just fall off and I am able to function fine this low.

Walking only so far.  This morning I had it at 3.5 or so for about 10 mins flat, then bumped it up to an incline of 8.5, then walked on a flat for the last 5 mins of the 30.  I get to cruising with my headsets on taking long strides to hit the glutes, etc.  Plus I walk without holding on to the rails, etc which requires more effort.


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey Jodie!

Good Luck with the new diet. You're really in full gear now.! 

Sweet Potato: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin/list_nut.pl


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Oops that link didn't work. I'll copy and paste:

Sweetpotato, cooked, baked in skin, with salt
NDB No:     11875
Nutrient 	Units 	.5 cup, mashed
-------
100 g
Proximates
Water 	
g

75.780
Energy 	
kcal

90.000
Energy 	
kj

378.000
Protein 	
g

2.010
Total lipid (fat) 	
g

0.150
Ash 	
g

1.350
Carbohydrate, by difference 	
g

20.710
Fiber, total dietary 	
g

3.300
Sucrose 	
g

2.980
Glucose (dextrose) 	
g

0.740
Fructose 	
g

0.660
Lactose 	
g

0.000
Maltose 	
g

4.070
Starch 	
g

7.050
Minerals
Calcium, Ca 	
mg

38.000
Iron, Fe 	
mg

0.690
Magnesium, Mg 	
mg

27.000
Phosphorus, P 	
mg

54.000
Potassium, K 	
mg

475.000
Sodium, Na 	
mg

246.000
Zinc, Zn 	
mg

0.320
Copper, Cu 	
mg

0.160
Manganese, Mn 	
mg

0.497
Selenium, Se 	
mcg

0.200
Vitamins
Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid 	
mg

19.600
Thiamin 	
mg

1.447
Riboflavin 	
mg

0.106
Niacin 	
mg

1.487
Pantothenic acid 	
mg

0.884
Vitamin B-6 	
mg

0.286
Folate, total 	
mcg

6.000
Folic acid 	
mcg

0.000
Folate, food 	
mcg

6.000
Folate, DFE 	
mcg_DFE

6.000
Vitamin B-12 	
mcg

0.000
Vitamin A, IU 	
IU

19218.000
Vitamin A, RAE 	
mcg_RAE

961.000
Retinol 	
mcg

0.000
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) 	
mg

0.710
Tocopherol, beta 	
mg

0.000
Tocopherol, gamma 	
mg

0.010
Tocopherol, delta 	
mg

0.000
Vitamin K (phylloquinone) 	
mcg

2.300
Lipids
Fatty acids, total saturated 	
g

0.034
8:0 	
g

0.000
10:0 	
g

0.000
12:0 	
g

0.000
14:0 	
g

0.000
15:0 	
g

0.000
16:0 	
g

0.033
17:0 	
g

0.000
18:0 	
g

0.001
20:0 	
g

0.000
22:0 	
g

0.000
24:0 	
g

0.000
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated 	
g

0.001
14:1 	
g

0.000
15:1 	
g

0.000
16:1 undifferentiated 	
g

0.000
17:1 	
g

0.000
18:1 undifferentiated 	
g

0.001
20:1 	
g

0.000
22:1 undifferentiated 	
g

0.000
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated 	
g

0.064
18:2 undifferentiated 	
g

0.060
18:3 undifferentiated 	
g

0.004
18:4 	
g

0.000
20:2 n-6 c,c 	
g

0.000
20:3 undifferentiated 	
g

0.000
20:4 undifferentiated 	
g

0.000
20:5 n-3 	
g

0.000
22:5 n-3 	
g

0.000
22:6 n-3 	
g

0.000
Cholesterol 	
mg

0.000
Amino acids
Tryptophan 	
g

0.029
Threonine 	
g

0.117
Isoleucine 	
g

0.117
Leucine 	
g

0.172
Lysine 	
g

0.116
Methionine 	
g

0.057
Cystine 	
g

0.019
Phenylalanine 	
g

0.140
Tyrosine 	
g

0.097
Valine 	
g

0.153
Arginine 	
g

0.109
Histidine 	
g

0.044
Alanine 	
g

0.128
Aspartic acid 	
g

0.402
Glutamic acid 	
g

0.230
Glycine 	
g

0.106
Proline 	
g

0.104
Serine 	
g

0.121
Other
Carotene, beta 	
mcg

11509.000
Carotene, alpha 	
mcg

43.000
Cryptoxanthin, beta 	
mcg

0.000
Lycopene 	
mcg

0.000
Lutein + zeaxanthin 	
mcg

0.000
USDA National Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 16 (July 2003)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

wowie looks like things are really set!! I still dont know how you can function on such low cals.  best of luck woman! 

what are soybean pods?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't have a clue what soybean pods are.  LOL   Might have to go look at Whole Foods for them.

Ok..I added everything up, its not as low as I thought it might be.  I did add my veggies into the carb totals.  It breaks down close to this, depending on if we have chicken, turkey or fish and what type of veggies.
Protein: 146
Carbs: 116
Fat: 14
Total Calories: 1169

LOL,  Jstar...that was alot of scrolling to read!  Thank you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2004)

Good diet Jodie....I read that diet that you sent to me and I think it's pretty good.   I think I might try it actually when my show gets closer.

Right ow, just eating clean and trying to stay away from junk, ya know.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I owe the new diet to Jon.  I think all the food is getting to Craig.  He is use to eatting what I do. Now he has to have 8 to 9 eggs and up his carbs servings to 1c and up his protein to 7 oz.  The no shake thing is gonna be hard on him too.  I swear he lives on those things.  Now I have to be sure to have his meals ready for him for the day so he can take his with him to school.  It's cute...he'll call asking what time is he suppose to eat and what is he suppose to have.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2004)

Awwww, isn't that sweet???    Don't you just love that?


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Is craig competiting too? You guys should do a 'couples' show. That would be oh so cute!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

He is doing the show as well.  But I'm not sure if they have a couples thing or not.


this sucks....I have the urge to chew gum, but the gum is in my gym bag at the house.

Oh...get this!  Shows how silly people can be.  I have this resident that called the police on me because I will not walk his move out.  First off...I am not a manager, I just lease. Second...I can't tell him if his apt is good or not because I am not a manager.  Even if I did walk his unit, what I say doesn't mean jack crap either way.  So he said he was keeping his keys til Monday when the Assist. could walk it...so, I say if you do that, she will charge you for those days beyond your move out day...He got really pissed and started yelling at me...saying he was gonna call the police.  I told him, "Just send them in when they get here"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

haha, people are such idiots!

a lot of cops are cute tho


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't need one.  I already have my sweetie.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Are you working today jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I was Jillie.   I'm at home now trying to choke down chicken and 2c. brocolli, then wait 30 mins then 20 mins cardio at the gym on the stairhell.  You wanna come with me???  hehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

I HATE HATE HATE the stairmaster!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Id love to be in texas right now!!!!!!!

Today is my rest day. My chest and trapies are sore!!!! But its salomn sat, I cant wait!

How do you cook your chicken?

??? Most people around here are eating 5 meals. I went to "6", cause I seemed to be hungry all the time. (lowered my protein per meal too) Any opinion??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I do my chicken the easy way.  I use to use the George with it, but that became a pain in the rear to wash.  I just cut the boobie up into bite size piece after weighing it, spray some Pam in a sm. skillet, heat it up and throw it in there.  I add a little steak seasoning to give it some flavor. You can add onions and shrooms to it this way as well.  It's quick and easy!

Its kinda icky here right now, cloudy and lots of wind.  But not too cold!

Greekie...it's ONLY 20 mins.  I'm still having to get use to it again.   I should be glad it isn't the stairmill.  That thing is pure hell.

Jill, if the six meals are working, stick with it.  I know I start feeling a lil hungry about an hour before I have to eat again, but that is because the fats are low.  I've never really tried 6 meals a day.  Don't see what much the difference would be if your getting the same amount of foods, just smaller amounts more often.  Should be better for getting the metabo going too.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

awwww  thats soo cute that you two are doing the show together Jodie!!!  

stairmaster?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

Jilly, if you are eating the same calories just broken into 6 instead of 5 meals, then it makes no difference, in fact it may be better because each meal is a mini boost to your metabolism and you get 1 extra mini boost, additionally if you are more satisfied you are more likely to stick to it and succeed 

I think the reason most of us girls have 5 meals (aside from 1 less meal to worry about) is because on our lower than guy's calories it's harder to break up into satisfying smaller meals


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

I think I would  if I had to eat anymore food.  I swear I am gonna turn into a damn leafy green veggie or I am gonna grow damn feathers before too long.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

I could eat 12X day easy!!!!!   Im not kidding. my appetite is RAVENOUS! no matter how much freakin broccoli or boatloads of anything else, I am ALWAYS hungry!! food runs thorugh me like nothing. I dont know makes me mad!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ummm....HIGH METABOLISM!!!   now shhh....you make me jealous.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

20 mins on the stairmaster complete!  Set it on intervals and stepped tell my heart was content(NOT!) 

I HATE WALMART!!!   Too many people there all the time!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

WALLYWORLD!!!!!  lol yah I hate the place too  well just when its busy! the good deals come in handy sometimes! heh

Id be dead after 20mins on that stairs-to-hell machine!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I do my chicken the easy way.  I use to use the George with it, but that became a pain in the rear to wash.  I just cut the boobie up into bite size piece after weighing it, spray some Pam in a sm. skillet, heat it up and throw it in there.  I add a little steak seasoning to give it some flavor. You can add onions and shrooms to it this way as well.  It's quick and easy!


I cook my chicken the same way, thanks to AJ! It is super yum in a pan with pam and spice! I hate cleaning the GF too-its the most annoying thing in the world-I try to use it as little as possible!

Oh girls, Im with AJ, I could eat 10X a day!! I look forward to every meal-even if it is chicken and shrooms

I love wallmart, sorry  Im all about deals!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Speaking of deals....I got a sports bra for $1!!! at walmart.  hehe  Also got a cute pair of warm up pants for $12. I need more warm up pants since I dress like I am going to the North Pole to do cardio. 

Has anyone tried those Tyson bag white meat chicken?  Pretty yummy.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

AM cardio is complete!   30 mins on the treadmill.  5 min on 0 incline at 3.5, then bumped it up to 6 incline then 9 for 15 mins total, then back down to flat for the remainder.  Took long strides that almost look like a lunge.  Trying to target the fat burner range and not so much the cardiovascular range.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

You look sooooo pretty in your new avi


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Thank you Greekie!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

Awww Jodie that avi is SOO PRETTY!!!! 
how are you today?


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

About your sweet pot question. 1 cup=200g=41C
SO.... 1/2 cup=100g=3.5oz=21C  I hope that is what you were looking for. I had some sweet taters for din din so I had to figure out the math!


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, I had a dream last night that I met you.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Me?    Well you guys need to come down for a visit!  You might not want to go back.

Jen...today was a boring day at work.  All I did was eat diet foods, drink shit loads of friggen water and wish I was having something yummy instead!  But it seems to be doing what it is suppose, since I have begun this journal I have dropped 5lbs.  So it all can't be that bad.  

Jill.. Thank you for the info on the spuds!  I've been using a 4oz one so we aren't too far off from where it needs to be.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

5lbs!!! thats awesome!!!! 

  Go Jodie Go Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Greekie.....I still have 20 to go!  I started at 145 (I think).  I weighed late today after being at work all day and in gym clothes with shoes and it was 141, so I know there are a few lbs in there that are clothes.  Oh...monthly visitor came too.  My upper body looks like it is getting leaner, abs are showing more than last week, so its working. I don't use a tape measure often, usually just wait til Jon does bodyfat.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

We did the stairhell tonight as scheduled.  

Tomorrows workout should be as follows: Chest (condition)

3x10 Machine Bench press supersetted w/ 3x30 pop squats
4x15 30 degree flies supersetted w/ 4x10 squat thrusts
3x15 high grip pec dec supersetted w/ 3x20 jump lunges
3x10 Cable crossovers

weights used will be listed tomorrow.  Craig will be taking his prep course for boards again this week, so I am on my own at the gym.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Awww..well you can check out the cuties since he is not around


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Heya Jodie-- Just catching up on your journal!! 
I love the Tyson bag of white chicken-yummy--and SO Easy!!!

I like Wal-Mart too--but I HATE going there when its Busy! They are building a new one by us--and I hope it stays clean! 
Although I wish it was a super HEB!

I like that Stairmill thing-but Can only do 10 minutes of it at a time. That thing is pure hell. 

Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh ya- and thats nuts about that man at your apartment wanting to call the cops on you-what an idiot!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL, Greekie...I would get in trouble for that!  

Stacey...I hope you guys had a great weekend!!!  Oh that guy about the keys...he's like split personality.  When the officer should up...he was all nice, etc.  Gave his keys to me and everything.  BUT.....I still did not walk that apt.  He has already called to schedule with the assist. today.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

This morning I weighed...I'm down to 139, that was before getting dressed and before cardio.  Basically woke up, tinkled and weighed. 

I did my am cardio...silly treadmill.  30 mins. inclined it, etc.  Same ole same ole....LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

goooooooooooood morrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnninnngggggggg

 I'm happy for you.  

Hey....Wanna be my cardio coach?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

Cardio coach?? You mean something like this???


Babsie --->   <--- Jodie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

LMAO   yeah


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Babsie....You can always take my stuff from in here and use it at home.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh my Gawd you two.  LOL   I wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

you'd be worse?? JK


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie....You can always take my stuff from in here and use it at home.




Okay

Thanks hon


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Jodie, 

Good job on your fat loss!  

Where did you get that Tyson Chicken in a bag? Is it in the frozen section? All we have is fried/breaded chicken in a bag. I used to buy Banquet grilled chicken in a box and then they stopped making it


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

HEY HEY!!! Jodie! thats awesome progress so far!!    :bounce:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

Jodie, how are you?  Looks like you are doing great w/ the weight loss and the bodyfat loss.  

Hey I found out more about my show.  It is Oct. 1 and 2 and it is the NPC Heart of Texas in Plano.   Yes, it's natural (one of the requirements actually)

I talked to Prince Harrison, the promoter, today.  He gave me the low down on it and I don't have to register/apply until July/August.......I still have plenty of time.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

I swear this board died today.

Jsta...I found the bagged chicken stuff at Walmart in the rice isle, but another store I went to today had it by the packaged tuna.  I took a pic of the bags.  I found another breand today, so have to try that one tomorrow.

Jen....I'm trying to get this weight off!  Kinda wanting to see what the bf% is nest week.  I measured my waist, its down an inch, thigh was down 1/2 in and chest was down 1/2 in as well.

Fit...I think I am worn out today!  Still have to prepare Craig's meals for him for tomorrow.  I'm waiting on Average Joe to come on.   The show your gonna do should be a good one.  Lots of girls show up.  Try looking at Steelfitness.com or MostMuscualr.com to see if they have last years show listed.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

that looks like the Tuna we can buy prepackaged. never seen chicken tho.  then again, Canada SUCKS!!!!!!!!  we never get anything good!  
is that chicken real high in sodium though? 

 WOW!!! talk about droppin inches! thats awesome prog woman!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

210 in sodium.  I don't worry too much about sodium at this point.  I don't add extra, but I don't watch it either.  We'll end up doing a sodium load the last week anyways.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Tonight's lifts weren't anything special.
Cybex flat presses supersetted w/ pop squats
3x10@80, 90, 100
DB flyes at 30 degree angle supersetted with squat thrusts
4x15@25, 25, 25, 30            4x10
pec dec supersetted with jump lunges
3x15@40, 50(10), 40        3x20
Cable crossovers (these sucked tonight)
3x10@40, 60(6), 50

Then 20 mins on the stairmaster

food was the diet posted a few posts back, but had chicken, chicken, turkey and fish. Veggies green beans, green beans, spinach and more friggin green beans.  Oh....soy bean pods are yucky tasting.


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on the progress Jodie! Why is it that some peoples bodies respond faster than others? Luck lady. Actually you are not lucky, this is well deserved considering the effort you have put in. Keep up the super work foxy lady!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Jill...I think each person's body respondes to different things, its just learning what works for you.  If I did carb cycling like ya'll do, I would never loose a pound,  My body clings to them like flies on pooh!  Alot of what I have dropped will  be water weight usually is the first few weeks, then it gets harder.  It's just gonna be the being consistant and sticking to the game plan.  It's weird...you can sneak little foods in that your not suppose to have when you don't have to answer to someone else, but throw a trainer in there that will see you every two weeks and it screws those snacks right out the window!  They know when you eat something you shouldn't.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I swear this board died today.
> 
> Fit...I think I am worn out today!  Still have to prepare Craig's meals for him for tomorrow.  I'm waiting on Average Joe to come on.   The show your gonna do should be a good one.  Lots of girls show up.  Try looking at Steelfitness.com or MostMuscualr.com to see if they have last years show listed.




You're right, the site did die today....I tried to get on a couple of times and couldn't do it.  

Anyway, I looked at that link you posted in my journal.....go see my responses.   I'll check out that other one too in a sec.

It should be a good one.....boy, I've got a lot of work to do!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Fit...it can be done!  You have plenty of time.  Are you going to do figure?  Those girls that did that show are alot harder than they look in those pics.....


I swear...if I see another hamburger commercial I am going to SCREAM!!!!!   It is soooo wrong.


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Hamburgers.....Im cooking cc meatloaf right now-shit I cant have any till tomorrow! No red meat for ya either eh Jodie? Your gonna be might sick of chix and fish in a few months!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Jill...I am thinking he might let us have red meat next time we go in.  I would be happy with sirloin once a week!  cc meatloaf?  what's that?


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Cottage cheese meatloaf? Its Jodi's recipe. Basically ext lean beef or turkey, cottage cheese, oaties, egg, onions and spices. It is super yummy!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh.....I don't like cottage cheese.  The curds gross me out.


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Do you know a substitute for dextrose post wo?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

ok...I am gonna be real stupid here....what is it?  Craig isn't home for me to ask...I can call and ask..He isn't answering.  
Ok...Craig said that is the best, that you can buy just that alone.  Says it is some form of sugar?  He said any quick acting carbo would do the same.  Mixing protein shake in gatoraid, slice of white bread, white potato, all the kind of carbs you shouldn't you eat but would be ok after workout.


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks! Going to watch that new show "Eden" on fox!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Fit...it can be done!  You have plenty of time.  Are you going to do figure?
> I swear...if I see another hamburger commercial I am going to SCREAM!!!!!   It is soooo wrong.



Yeah, I think I'm gonna do figure.   Figure and Fitness both have height classes and I, of course, would be in the short class.  You have 1 and 2 piece suit rounds and no routine required with Figure.....which is good because I know nothing except how to do a little cartwheel......

You have to be lean, but not super hard, heels are required and you must be an amateur!
Oh, get this -- yesterday when I went to my local supp shop over by my office (haven't been in there since Vic and I started back in January), the guy there Jerry, whom I talk to a lot when I do go in said "Oh my gosh, how are you?  (like we're best friends), I haven't seen you in a while, WOW!  look at you, you look awesome." 

I was so excited to hear him say that.   He gave me a free tank top and we talked about NPC this Fall, he is probably going to do a show then too.  This guy is jakked!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Fit...trust me on this one...the girls are hard.  They say come in softer, but they aren't soft.  Most of the girls that did the Heart of Texas also did Bev's show in Sept which is one of the two I did last year.  They had an additional two weeks to diet, etc for the heart of Texas.  The girl that won short in that show was from Houston.  I'll see if I can find some pics of her.

I've also done NPC, this natural bbing show will be a first for me.  

Isn't that a great feeling when someone notices the hard work you've been putting in!!!  Makes ya smile big all day!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Another thing to keep in mind is alot of these girls also play in the chemistry set.  Which makes it twice as hard for girls like you and me who do not.  When you start dieting down, etc...stick to it.  It's twice as hard for us naturally.  But it can be done!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Jodie-- I hope you have a great day


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Morning Jodie!

TY for posting that Tyson pic. I will look for them next time I go food shopping. I've tried the chicken in the can b4 and yuk it was gross.

Congrats on losing those inches! It's nice to see your hard work and dedication paying off! 

Do you take any supplements to prevent muscle loss during cardio?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jstar...I don't take much...Glutamine 2x a day, a multi vitamin/mineral 2x a day, Calcium (since milk is a no no), E, extra C, B complex, plus my ECA stack also Omega 3.  Trainer has cut out fish oil at the point because my body clings to any added fats.

I just basically continue to try to lift heavy the whole time.  I really think the other morning when I wieghed before doing bodyfat, so I should have been 143.  Lean body mass would have been unchanged from my bad eatting.  I can pretty consitantly maintain that while doing cardio.  I have noticed in the past that the last week I would drop 5lbs LBM, but the last time I dieted down, the LBM stayed the same the whole time even the last week.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Good Morning Stacey!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sure it is hard to get like that for us "natural" people.....I will definitely not resort to "chemistry sets".

If you can find the pic of that girl, that would be awesome, I'd love to see her.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

K...let me go dig around.....hehe


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Fitgirl & Jodie = are you doing the same show? That would be cool 

Jodie...I was just curious --that is why I ask! (Don't mind me! :wink. It is great that you know your body like that because it really takes the guesswork out of dieting...and who needs that? You already know what to do, just a matter of doing it. I am still trying to find out how my body responds to various amounts of cardio, training, carbs, etc...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

It takes time Jstar.  I've pretty much worked with the same people in the 2 yrs I have been doing this. 

I don't mind you asking at all.  That's what this is here for.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

<~~~fav. place as of lately....Spend way too much time there.   Water water and more water.  augh!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

yellow cake with choc frosting, brownies with walnuts, peanut beuuter cookies, godiva choc cheesecake, tollhouse choc chip cookies...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

you are making me HUNGRY (as I always am)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

I was just talking smack about food again....


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> yellow cake with choc frosting, brownies with walnuts, peanut beuuter cookies, godiva choc cheesecake, tollhouse choc chip cookies...


Shit i want sugar now!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo don't do it!!!  umm....drink more water instead.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

I have this tiny bag of candies-a few reeses pieces, mini eggs, and gummie rabits in a high cupbord in my kitchen. Before I left for work I was gonna have 1 mini egg(they are real small) But i had threw the bag and its way in the back of the cupbord-I cant reach without getting a chair! SO I didnt have any! Good girl for me. Im dreaming of that little bag of candies right now!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL.   Throw the bag of candies in the trash.  hehe  I can't have them in the house...Craig would eat the whole bag.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

What time is it in Texas Jodie?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

hey now....i would not! (well ok maybe i would, while you were sleeping)

i swear i am gonna hit somebody with my water jug....."wow thats alot of water".....no stupid, its only a gallon.....get over it!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Craig like sugar like us ladies eh? Steve NEVER craves sugar or sweets, lucky boy.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jill...He told me yesterday that he was craving chocolate.  PMSing......


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Damn.... all this talk about sweets 
Now i want em.... i'm a shocker with the sweet tooth!!
Now stop it!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jill...He told me yesterday that he was craving chocolate.  PMSing......


 I "pms" everday!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm doing good...no cravings yet.   I have jello and lettuce. 

Nemow.....smack them upside the head with that water jug!  They are clueless.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rissole  we can't eat sweets in my journal.  they are banned.  BUT we can talk all the shit about them that we want.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

it must be that time of the month for me...im just a big girl!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  you can NOT be a girl.  I don't like girls that way!!!!!!  no no no


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

ok....i am going to start hiting them...another person just commented about my water jug! (cant wait till i bust out the salmon in class and stink them out!)

if i am not home by 10:30 i am in jail for assault with a semi deadly weapon (half filled water jug)......come bail me out.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

you know i am not a girl...think we made sure of that the other night...i'll prove it again tonight if you like!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Transfer money into my account please so I have enough funds! Hmmmm....be sure to get pics of the injured person.  We can put them on rotten.com.  Death by waterjug!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

the blood and water mixed to make this sort of pink goo that ran out of his broken nose onto his white shirt as he fell unconscious to the floor in a heap of quivering flesh (ahh daydreams...i'm not a violent person i promise)


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

off to eat my next meal then on to class.....I'll call you on my first break...love you baby!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Aww how cute, partners in crime planning out the violent deaths of craig's classmates 

Have fun proving your manhood


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwww  you 2 are cute!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

He never called.  LOL  I think his cell died.  

Ok..tonight's workout was back:

reverse grip pulldowns 
3x12@50, 80, 100
Narrow grip pulldowns
4x10@70, 90, 90, 100
Wide grip pulldowns
4x10@70, 90(8), 80, 80
one arm db rows
3x15@45, 45, 45(10)(I died about then)
Hyper ext. 
3x20@10 (if I go heavier, my back tightens up and I end up having to go for deep tissue massage and adjustments)

20 mins on the stairhell on intervals.  No cardio this am, slept in.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

deep tissue massage 

oh, oops, wrong kind of deep tissue


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL....someone's mind in the gutter??   Greekie needs to get some!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

i got some this morning!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Greeky definately needs to get some


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hush Craigie


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Jodie-Is Craig a chiropractor? Why is his name Dr Chiro?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Jill....He has a few more months left before he takes his boards.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

i am almost a chiropractor....i graduate in less than a year (it is a 4 year post graduate doctorate program)....i am so ready to get out you have no idea!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you give Jodie free massages with that shakey vibrator thing? (Why did I say that?)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

LMAO....shakey vibrator thing?  I'm scared to ask what you're meaning......


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

no comment


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

That big rectangle thing about 1/2 the size of a phone book. My chiro used to use it on my back. Its  a massager. Greeky always has sex on the brain!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats cuz Greeky never has sex anywhere else BUT the brain


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

You guys crack me up I think I might be too young for this journal 

At least you got Jodie's mind off food and onto something far better


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL jstar, I am only 21


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

It was only short lived.....someone baked chicken in the office for their lunch.     Now I am hungry.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG..Ya'll are babies!


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm hungry too 

Greeky be nice to your elders or I am gonna have to whack you with my cane! 

I wish I was 21


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL....Hell I wish I was 24 or 21!  Once I turn 40...I am gonna start subtracting years.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

at 40 you can say its the 11th anniversary of your 29th bday


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL.  True!  Hmmm...when I am 40...Craigie will be 29.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie-- Hope your doing great!!

And girl- I HOPE I Look like you when I am 40!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

aww, thank you Stacey


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

Jill..that vibrating thingy is called a genie...it is just a masage tool to kep the doc from using his/her hands so much..i personally dont like it because it is just a shaking type of feeling, not a DEEP tissue massage.

I do give jodie massages actually, full body on my chiropractic table....and I think she is about due for another one!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rut Roh...that means I have to return the favor.  I'm so bad about doing one half ass.

It's called a Genie???  sounds like an adult toy.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

Jodie....just wanted to say thank you for all that you have been doing lately...especially now that we are both on this diet...it really does mean alot to me and I wanted to make sure you knew that!

(she is cooking, portioning, and packing ALL of my meals for the next day so that when I go to school in the morning all my meals are already prepared)

one day my abs will look like yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Lucky boy!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

I am lucky....and I DO know it!
(i hope she feels the same)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Your abs will never look like mine...nor will my calfs ever look like yours!   Ass!!! 

You girls should see his calfs they are HUGE!!! Little ankles with these horseshoe shaped things sitting on top of them.  I'll get a pic of them tomorrow. 

I'm just as lucky Craigie.  Not many have a bf that opens car doors, wants to go to boring dr appts, walk the doggies at 6am, etc.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you and Craigie pooh live together? How long have you 2 been datin for?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

We do Jill.  It was a yr on Jan. 9th give or take a few days depending on what Craig says.  LOL


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

i say Jan 7th...just to disagree with you...and since I am always right (except when you are always right)....we will go with jan 7th


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

genie is NOT an adult toy...it is a professional piece of equipment used in chiropractic offices around the country

jackrabbit IS an adult toy...it is a vibrating/rotating massager used by horny women around the country

do not confuse these....hopefully i will never confuse them and bring the wrong one to the office..that would be bad...very very bad


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Me thinks me has missed lots o' sex talk......what is going on in here?

OK, ages....I'm 31, Greeky, you just need to go away...!!!!  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I feel so loved


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

jodie...you are a cradle robber...you should be ashamed of yourself....bad girl!...you need to be spanked...so come here and I'll take care of that.

(i'm glad you robbed my cradle...lol)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG.... umm...no comment!


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

you two are funny lol


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

i have gross dissection lab in about 20 min and we are dissecting vaginas (we did the penis last week...not good)

i really dont want to go...maybe if i keep referring to it as a cooter...or sugar bowl....and point to the clit and call it the love button he will kick me out of lab..sound like a good plan?

(oh and dont ask me why chiropractors have to dissect genitalia....i have no idea....for some reason we are just required to do it...just like we need to learn rectal and vaginal exams...fun times i tell you, fun times)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG dissecting a vagina.. thats sooo weird!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah...kinda takes the fun out of it.

well on second thought...that isnt true...nothing really takes the fun out of the nanny!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I feel so loved






You know I love ya'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

J, check your cell phone message


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh...I left it at home today.  I will in about 20 mins when I walk home in the rain!

Well, at least he isn't telling us about cutting up penis's today.  I got that story a few days ago.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmm...now Yanger has decided to venture into another girls journal.  LOL    You'll discover we are weird creatures....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Tonight's workout was Tris and bi's.  It sucked.  I think tomorrow will be rest day, then do shoulders and legs Fri. and Sat.  Passed on the cardio tonight.  Just really didn't feel like doing that, plus now I have to eat either eggs or more turkey.  I don't want either!  I would like steak or some pasta. 
Staightbar pressdowns (on cable crossovers, which were much lighter than the reg.  press down cable)
4x12@60, 80, 80, 90
Cybex Ext.
4x10@30, 40, 40, 40
kickbacks
3x20@15 (because some  took off with the 20's)
Sissybar curls
6x6@40, 60, 60, 65, 65, 70
HS curls
3x15@35, 35, 35 (much lighter due to being at end of workout)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

no cardio or workout today.  Taking the day off to rest.   
I am going shopping for work clothes, more food  and then maybe start tanning.  I'm sooooo pasty white!!!  I hate been so pale.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We do Jill.  It was a yr on Jan. 9th give or take a few days depending on what Craig says.  LOL



Wow- you guys have only been together for a year? Ya'll sound like you have been together for YEARS!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Just a little over a year.  He might say it seems like forever.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 4, 2004)

how about forever and a day!

actually it is hard to believe it has been a year....seems like just yesterday i was bringing you that stuffed doggy and you were packing for L.A.....(we ate pizza on our first date...does that mean anything)

LOTS have happened since then, some good, some bad.....but I am happy where I am right now....and VERY happy with who I am with!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

awwww  thats so cute Craig! 

pale texans? is that possible?  I wanna go shopping! hope you have a great day Jodie!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

awwwwwwwww Craig thats soooo sweet of you to say!!! You sound like a great boyfriend, and I know Jodie is a great girlfriend!! I really admire you too!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

Awww Craig -- you are so sweet!!   I can't believe you remember the first date!   Very few men can do that.   My husband is one of them, which tells me that the two of you are in a class of "men" all your own.   

Jodie....you are so very lucky girl!!  If he ever tries to leave you -- you just tie him to the bed and only go in there when it's his feeding time.  At least that's what I've threatened to do to Brad.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

He was serious when he said we had (2)pizza(s).   I was packing to go out to LA for a week.  He came over that night.  I called him the whole time I was gone (I think he was shocked).  I think the whole time we have been dating we have maybe spent a total of a month apart.  

Craig is a keeper.  hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a confession.....Today, well all day, I had to go to this thing for work, well I packed my foods and took them with me.  I ate their salad no dressing with my sweet potatoe and ground turkey...THEN   I heard this thing yell, "Jodie....Jodie...Jodie....Jodie" from on the table.  It was a TOOTSIE ROLL screaming my name!!!!   I tried to hide from it, put a noise maker thing and a HUGE bag of popcorn over the top of it, but the damn thing STILL would not shut up!  Needless to say...it jumped in my mouth.  I HAD to eat it.     Then things got worse.....Jon calls....I had to confess about the tootsie roll yelling my name.  he was ok with it...said as long as it wasn't the whole bag or more than one.   I felt better.   Damn that was the best tootsie roll I have had in awhile.


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Needless to say...it jumped in my mouth.  I HAD to eat it.


Jodie-you are so cute. Your journal always makes me smile.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

awww...thank you!!  Just don't tell Fit...she thinks one piece of candy will make us die.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

<--------- thats you Jodie!  haha jk! it was only 1!! no harm done! unless it was one giganto mungo huge one!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

It was a skinny one.  LOL  It was on a diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLLLL

your toostie roll talks to you just like cereal talks to me


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Glad we don't have cereal in the apt.  I would be eatting it dry with no milk.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep..straight out the box... that and peanuts...

And i told my mom not to buy them


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have a confession.....Today, well all day, I had to go to this thing for work, well I packed my foods and took them with me.  I ate their salad no dressing with my sweet potatoe and ground turkey...THEN   I heard this thing yell, "Jodie....Jodie...Jodie....Jodie" from on the table.  It was a TOOTSIE ROLL screaming my name!!!!   I tried to hide from it, put a noise maker thing and a HUGE bag of popcorn over the top of it, but the damn thing STILL would not shut up!  Needless to say...it jumped in my mouth.  I HAD to eat it.     Then things got worse.....Jon calls....I had to confess about the tootsie roll yelling my name.  he was ok with it...said as long as it wasn't the whole bag or more than one.   I felt better.   Damn that was the best tootsie roll I have had in awhile.






> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70*_
> See, it was a cold and rainy day in Dallas. I heard yelling coming from our kitchen  So I went in oh so slowly to investigate...and there it was, that yellow Starburst - beconing to me....eat me.....eat me...... I replied, "I'll die if I eat you". But still the yelling continued, eat me....eat me...... So, I did. I ate it. Almost as if it unwrapped itself and jumped into my mouth.


 

Okay, what is up with all of this food talking to us????  I'll tell ya, I'm about ready to ship all of these junk foods to PHAT camps......


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

fit, send me along too!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine was sanity food.   LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I measured tonight...I hate measuring at night...all the days water, etc get factored in.  Anyway...here it is.  I weighed this am and was 138.
3/4/04                                           1/7/04
chest- 35                                        35(shit never grows)
Bi-13                                               13                                              
waist-28                                          29
hips-36                                           37
tree trunk(thigh)-24                       25
calf-15                                            15 1/2

Gotta keep in mind I had that surgery too last month.  So I think I am ok.  If it keeps up like this in 14 weeks I should be ready!  I'll see if Craigie pooh can get me pics tomorrow or so.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

woah!
please dont tell me ur arms are really 13 in!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

They are!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

Go Jodie, good progress!!!!! 

I wish my waist was 28" again..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

shit! im sad then
mine at their biggest are like 14 1/2.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

ok dont tell me next that you are stronger than me JLb


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I dunno...what are your lifts?   LOL  and what part of Tx are you in???  Besides the Piney Woods.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

I live outside of Waco

phew your not _quite_ as strong as me lol
but damn whadda bench? like 160?

whew....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Bench??  Mine is 135.  But we don't bench all that often.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

thats still really good for an old hag lol 
just kidding- your awesome

man i dont even wanna hear about girls strength anymore

if there are any more women in here stronger than ;me...ill take a rope, find a tall tree.....

 lol seriously tho
thats good

keep it up


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Old hag?      Gawd I LOVE that!   Craig is gonna get a kick outta that one!

Greekie...you'll get there!  I have faith in you girlie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

^lol
I forgot you're only 22...
night ladies


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL...good night


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Alrighty...Cardio is complete for this am.  Usual treadmill for 30 at various inclines, no holding on at a speed of 3.5.

Meats today will be chicken, carbs will be brown rice and a sweet p.  Veggies....I think we only have green beans and turnip greens.  I was lazy and didn't go to the food store when I got home yesterday.  I have to go sometime today because there is almost no more toilet paper and I am not dripping dry!

Attached is a pic of the back, took it after cardio, you'll have to excuse the hat.  Craig....can we take different ones Sunday???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

And the front....I look like a dork!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

we can take some pics tonight or sunday...whatever.

i wanted some of me too so i can compare and see how i am coming along.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Come home soon....................I'm bored.   Chinese for lunch?????  Hurry!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

i will..not sure howmuch longer i am gonna stick around


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

HI Stacey


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi everybody!

 (it sounds like romper room)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Romper room???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Lmao!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll have to deal with him when he gets home....I'll make him do a torcher leg workout that he will hate!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

YEAH GET HIM GIRL!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd kill to have those arms   and that back!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

You will!   Just keep working and you will!


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2004)

Awesome progress pics Jodie!!!

Your showing great definition already..just imagine what you will look like by the show! 

   

(look I am a Senior member now...I feel so special


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

dang woman you are looking GOOD!!!!  
your back and arms rock!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)

Awesome pics!!!

Your back is awesome, keep up the good work


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Where are your pics Jodie??


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Oops, just found em! You are so muscular hon, you look great!!!Keep it up! Once again. WOW!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

Excellent double bi   Nice chest too.

Your going to look great Jodie.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank you everyone.  I still have lots more work to do in the next 14 weeks.  I don't think I will have a problem getting lean enough, it will be getting my legs to look half decent that will be the hard part.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

I cant find them! 

<-dumb blonde


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Greekie...go back one page, they are at the bottom.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

holy shit u look SEXY!!!!!!!! 

no wonder craig is a horndog


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

And Damn it Greekie...your not dumb.


Ok...leggie workout.  I didn't go heavy on anything.  I didn't even have a pencil to write things down.  

4x10 squats supersetted with 4x30 pop squats
used just the bar on squats (didn't want to screw up the knee)
3x15 Lunges w/ 10lbs
4x15 leg ext supersetted with 4x15 seated curls
60 on ext  and 60
3x20 calf raises 140 plus skid thingie
and abs...2sets of 25, leg raises on incline bench 2x10 (I got bored with them)

No cardio tonight, we had chinese for dinner.  Steamed chicken and veggies, plus 1/2 steamed rice. (wasn't suppose to have another carb serving)   Iced tea!  Then had a pickle at the movies with a diet coke.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Ummm...he is a horndog because he is 26.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

yeah yeah w/ u around he'd be a horndog even if he was 86


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Think they still get wood at that age???


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

lol my friend was telling me his 80-something dad w/ very bad vision was watching a lingerie fashion show on tv w his face 1 ft away from the screen in order to get a good view.. 

then again. he's greek.. i dunno about other ethnicities


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 6, 2004)

Todays workout was shoulders.  Got this down at 8am!  Had oats before going.  We went earlier because I am spending the day with my son at the Houston Rodeo.

Cybex presses supersetted w/ up and backs(these are a bitch)
4x20, 15, 12, 10 @30, 40, 50, 50       4x10@5(baby weights)
DB presses supersetted w/ lat raises
3x6@25, 30, 30                3x10@15, 25, 25
Upright rows
3x10@50, 60, 60
DB bent over rear delts
3x15@20, 25, 25
HS shrugs
3x15@90, 140, 140


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

nice workouts woman!!  

14 more weeks, and your going to ROCK on stage. serious you are looking awesome now, Im very excited for you!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice workout!!!

Oh my gosh, I may just have to come to the show!!!   you are going to rock on stage, DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya-Jodies workout are crazy, thats why her body kicks ass!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> And the front....I look like a dork!



damn, i thought in this pic you would be wearing the same as your back pic


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

No nudies pics!

I think my workouts have alot of extra leg stuff thrown in them, those are what needs the most work on me.  I believe Jon is changing our workout on Wed. to include legs twice a week, but I'm not sure yet.  And I think the reps will be going down to less with more weight to failure.  

Rodeo was fun!  We got to see Matrina McBride.  Nicholas took some really awesome pictures of bronc riding, etc. Packed my food and took it with me.  I did have a smoked sliced chicken breast from one of the places.  It was yummy!  I didn't want to throw the sandwich bread away...I had a tiny piece of the corner then chunked it!  Also had two slices of Nick's Onion blossom.  Not really anything that would make much of a difference or cause me to go off track.  

Cardio was done this am!!  woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I believe Jon is changing our workout on Wed. to include legs twice a week, but I'm not sure yet.




 Poor you....I hate leggies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Legs twice a week???   

I would kill Victor!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL....I might have to harm Jon.  But I am gonna wait and see what it is we have to do first.  Tam...if you want to come in June, just let me know.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

One of Nick's pics from yesterday.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

Now this thing....was a free fall type thing.  They carried you up 130 feet then dropped you into this net 90 feet below the thing they dropped you from.  The net was hanging up in the air and you fell in it.  There are no cords or anything attached to you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

I definitely want to come....I think I'll be travelling a lot this year for shows.  One of the trainers at my gym that is working with me has a show in Galveston in May.  Then you in June....I might try to make it to Vegas this year too.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

my god, that is one wild horsie!! 
and whats with the d00d in the net! I wanna play in that! :bounce:


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll post more later...Now I have to go play chaprone at the movies....

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tam!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I wish I could come to your show too!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

greekie.,...You can come too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

why dont we all go? 
Jlbbbbbbbbb


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh hell.....Your close, you can come too.  But you can't sleep at my house.   Us girls are having a slumber party and Craig is the only male invited to the sleep over.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh hell.....Your close, you can come too.  But you can't sleep at my house.   Us girls are having a slumber party and Craig is the only male invited to the sleep over.



damnit
thats torture!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah.....we're all (girls) stayin' at J's house!!!!  Wooo Hooo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll wake up early the morning after the show J, and cook breakfast for all of us!!!   How does that sound?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Jodie, you have to listen to this song by Nina Sky - move your body.. maybe u can even use it


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

Tam...cook breakfast???  Noooooooooooo


IHOP is three blocks away! 

Nina Sky???/   I'll see if I can find it.  Does she have a website?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

and murphy lee - luv me baby 

theyre both hip hop 
try a mp3 downloading program like kazaa lite or limewire or imesh.. and download them


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

More from the rodeo


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

chuck wagon races


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

we want pics of u not some horses ass


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL...I was trying to post one but it was taking forever.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

chewing on my thumb nail....it got a chip in it...so I chewed.  LOL  Wonderful son took this when I didn't know.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Doesnt greeky always make you laugh? More pics of ya Jodie pleeeze!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

That's all Nick would leave me.   He still has the rest in his camera.     Plus Greekie doesn't want to see any more horse rears.....(she is so silly!)


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 7, 2004)

Jodie you look amazing!  Your back and double bi pics are awesome!!

So you're doing BB instead of figure?  Good luck and best wishes you will do great!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Cajun...I'm doing a natural bbing show (June 12) then a figure in a month later in July.  Girlie!!!  Where have you been???  and when is the puppy show????


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a  too.  But I like it . I think women should have something in the back lol.  I just wish I didn't have a stomach


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

LOL...but I got too much .  hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Crap...all those damn crackers I ate yesterday are freaking me out.   I think I had about 20 saltine crackers in all.  I stopped to get my fav salad and they gave me an ass load of crackers (yes I asked for extra, but only thought 2 little extra packages!)  She gave me like 10 to 12 of those 2 per package sizes...I was low in carbs and was getting a headache so I inhaled them.  Well checking on the food thingies to see what the damage was...well those crackers add up to be about an extra 75 carbs.  This sucks...PLus didn't drink enough water this weekend, so I holding it like a sponge.  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHH

Ok....enough of my whinny butt. 
Diet is back on track today.  We got up and did Cardio, will lift tonight and do chest.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Dont beat yourself up honey-75 carbs is not much at all. Dont lie to your trainer though. Youve been doing so well lately, dont fret.

Today was garbage day-I threw out almost a full box of cheese ritz, almost a full bag of corn/rice cakes, peanuts, and I found a box of Steves corn pops in the pantry. Garbage too. Better to be safe than sorry!!! Im going to wally mart tonight, the temptation there suckS


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

I won't Jill.  I just had to have a lil vent.  I did really well considering I was at the Rodeo all day Saturday and then at a movie on Sunday.  OMG...the food at the rodeo..MMMMM, all kinds of fried yummy stuff!  Funnel Cake, shrimp on a stick, steak things....I wanted to so bad...but I ate my diet foods.   They tried telling I couldn't bring it into the Stadium, but I looked at the guy and said...I can not eat the food you serve inside, I HAVE TO BRING THIS IN WITH ME.  LOL   He just said..don't let anyone see you eatting it.  I was like...umm, like someone would beat  me up over a package of green beans and some packaged chicken.  NOT!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

silly jodie! 

"look mommy that lady has green beans i want green beans!!!"  

 yeah, right!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

See....they were following me around.   I think I would have a HUGE crowd with the cows and stuff....I may have had thier favorite food!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Don't beat yourself up about all those crackers- your body needed some!! I'm sure you will work it off at the gym this week.
Girl, All that food at the rodeo is soooo tempting. I wanted it all..but instead sat in hunger w/ my brother. We didn't eat anything...which was very hard b/c my tummy was growling!!! I was weak the next morning.
How was Martina McBride?? I LOVE her!!! I bet she sung her heart out!! 

I love all your pictures- Your son does awesome work. Although I didn't like looking at the bronc ones. My ex bf use to do saddlebronc, and now I HATE that sport...LoL!! Can't imagine why?! I use to have to sit through rodeos on the weekends, gag me!!

I think you did great girl over the weekend~~ Especially with the surrounding your in. 

Oh- this girl in front of me (at george)was eating cotton candy--and I wanted to snatch it from her SO bad!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

awwwwww I love Cows-- I was playing with my cows just yesterday!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> I have a  too.  But I like it . I think women should have something in the back lol.  I just wish I didn't have a stomach



"I like big butts and i cannot lie...."


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwwww I love Cows-- I was playing with my cows just yesterday!



hmm
i sense a hidden meaning


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cajun...I'm doing a natural bbing show (June 12) then a figure in a month later in July.  Girlie!!!  Where have you been???  and when is the puppy show????



I went to Vegas...my mom was robbed.  She walked in on them burgularizing her house.  They threw some stuff at her and she was bruised pretty badly.   Thank God they didnt have a gun.

On top of that computer problems, just got it back.

As far as my dog show.....she's in heat right now so I'm holding off on the show to breed her.  I will be going to Silsbee/Beaumont area probably Wednesday to bring her to get bred.

Where is the show June 12th?  Your not doing the Lee Lambrada/Houston show?  I've been training really hard, still dont know what show I'm gonna enter yet.  I thought about that Houston show,  but I dont know if I will have the confidence yet.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Cajun..when your doggie has pups, I have a friend that might be interested!  She lives over in NOLA.  Sorry to hear about your Mom, glad she is ok.

The show we are doing is up in the Woodlands/Conroe area.  It's a natural bbing one.  I'm still gonna go watch at least the AM portion of the Labrada.  I like to see what everyone looks like and who all is there.  It'll be 4 weeks before the one we do.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Stacey....Martina McBride was excellent!  She sang "Over the Raindow"  I was speechless, it was beyond words.  I would have called you to come meet us, but didn't bring your number with me.  I should program it in my cell.  It would have been free! (except food, etc)  Some guy and his wife gave us two tickets for free.  I am hoping the name on the ticket was his business, because I mailed him a thank you card.  

Oh...MyCat....get your mind out of the gutter!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

ok...on to the workout...Today was chest.  wasn't a whole lot that we did, only 4 sets.

HS incline presses
3x15@45, 65, 140 (12)
DB inclines at 45degrees
4x10@30, 40, 40, 40
push ups (no knees)
3x20
Pec Dec holding in center for two counts
3x15@40

20 mins cardio on stairmaster.

No bad foods today!!!!  woohoo, no evil crackers!!!


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodie after I breed her I should know in about 2 weeks if she took or not.  I will keep you posted.

Maybe if I enter or even just go to watch the Lambrada show we could meet up.  Since I've never did a competition, I kinda want to see what its about.

I am very proud of you.  You are doing great!  How is your knee feeling?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Knee is great!   I haven't tried any sprints or running, but the weights are finally starting to go back up. Doing just the treadmill and stairmaster for cardio at the moment.  We go back to Jon on Wed. so it may all change then.

Let me know if you decide to come in.  Craig and I can take off work.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

hey what happened to your knee?

sorry i missed the posts about it i guess


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

I had surgery on it Jan. 29th.  Had some small tears in the cartlidge on the side and in the back.  The dr. made to small cuts and sewed them back together.  More of a preventative to keep them from getting worse.


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodie I will let you know if we come out that way!!

When you meet with Jon, is he doing BF% also?  

Good Luck to ya girl!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Cajun...he has been doing my bodyfat for the past two years...so he is doing that, diet and our workouts now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

go to open forum and read my 2 threads

(i made 3 on accident, one is the same as another one, just post in the one vieope did please )


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Morning sunshine! Hows all the dredded cardio going?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

It's all going well.  I can deal with the cardio....I just want some steak!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 9, 2004)

Cardio sucks!

cardio twice a day sucks even more!

but the results...priceless!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Craigie....I have been trying to call you.   I have 52 hours of vacation.  It can be taken anytime......


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey....Martina McBride was excellent!  She sang "Over the Raindow"  I was speechless, it was beyond words.  I would have called you to come meet us, but didn't bring your number with me.  I should program it in my cell.  It would have been free! (except food, etc)  Some guy and his wife gave us two tickets for free.  I am hoping the name on the ticket was his business, because I mailed him a thank you card.
> 
> Oh...MyCat....get your mind out of the gutter!!!



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Omg, I have heard Martina Sing "over the Rainbow"--- SHE IS AWESOME!! Your right-- Just speechless!! I lOVE HER! 

Ohhh that would have been fun-program me in. Oh but I was at a wedding on saturday


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you & Craig planning a vacation?? 

I say-- MEXICO!  I can't wait to go again!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

We always plan on going places...but then we never make it.   We were thinking of going to Orlando, his parents live close to there, but then in April, both of us will be in the midst of training and diets.  That wouldn't be so bad because I can get one of our Corp. apts over there, but I don't think Disney World would let me tote my food in with me.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tonight is back night.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

yiippyyyIIIIIooooooooKKiiiiayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!  
I love back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Brad and I decided we are going back to Playa del Carmen this Summer......we so need a vacation.  Not to mention that on April 29th we are going to Vegas!!    WOOOO.....HOOOO VEGAS!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

I hurt my back some how yesterday
weirdest thing i was walking along with backpack
on and it just started giving me so much pain

its annoying

I may be my kidney but i doubt it...
so no legs or back for like at least 8 days or something

and no chest for 5 days or so...
running is no no too :*(


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Backpacks cause all kinds of issues.   Have you ever seen those poor school kids toting those heavy things?  I feel sorry for them.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok..back workout was the sameone from 4 weks ago.

One ram cable rows
3x15@40, 40, 50
Reverse grip rows with a straight bar
4x20@45, 65, 65, 65
Pulldowns supersetted w/ short arm seated rows
3x12@70, 80, 80      3x10@60, 70, 70
shrugs
20@90lbs, 2x15@180
hyper ext.
3x15@10

20 mins on the stairmaster

We go tomorrow for bodyfat, diet and workout adjustments.  I know I am down a good 5lbs from two weeks ago and bf has gone down alot as well.  But then that could be alot of water too.  The jelly roll is finally going away!


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Did you say jelly roll?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Not donut jelly roll...tummy jelly roll!   LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

As if YOU have a tummy roll Miss Muscles!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Bodyfat stuff:

             2/27                 3/10
weight: 143/                    137
Tri:          23 /                    19
Bi:           6    /                    4
Subscap: 14   /                  10
Supra:    17     /                 13
Pec:        10      /                7.5
Abs:        14    /                  9
Kidney:   31    /                  23
Quad:     42    /                 35
Calf:        25    /                  22
BF %:     23.9  /                 17.4
fat lbs:  33.78  /                23.8
LBM:    109.22  /               113

Workouts pretty much stay the same at this point, except 4 sets of 15 to failure, then adding 1 to 2 reps negatives after each set.  Also adding in inner/outer leg machine for reps of 30, cutting pop squats and such for now.  I can also start sprints twice a week if we want too, but only if not pushing the knee too much.

We get cookies today!!!!!       
And some steak on Sat. and Sunday!    but otherwise no change to the diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

jelly rolls..

oh yeah, i feel bad for those kids too..no wonder i used to have chronic back pain whereas now its only sometimes


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Jillie....I did have jelly rolls going on..but they are going away finally!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Bodyfat stuff:
> 
> 2/27                 3/10
> ...



*WOW !*  Nice changes for two weeks !  
Congratulations. 
Gary


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah, how did i miss that, what a huge change in bf% 

i never got those kind of results no matter how strict i dieted or trained


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

My body CLINGS to anything with fat in it or carbs, once those get cut it basically just falls off me.  It's just learning how your body reacts to different things.  Mine loves carbs and it stores it all in my butt and legs.  Once I get my mind in the right state for dieting fir a show, not much will get in the way of cheating etc.  I've passed up Krispy Kremes again today.  I was more excited about baking cookies.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

HOLY COW JODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
thats is FANTASTIC PROGRESS!!!!   Way to go woman!!! Keep it up!!! Im so impressed!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Those are super duper great results Jodie!!!!!!! All you hard work is paying off. 

I wish I knew exactally how my body reacted to differnet diets. Maybe I should lower my fats and carbs. Shit, I dont know.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

Excellent progress Jodie, congrats


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!  Still have a ways to go in the time frame I have, but after today I am feeling a little more positive about getting there.

I'm not sure if it is so much fat and carbs, but more fat and sugars.  Plus I wasn't doing any cardio either.  It all factors in.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

ohhh man I love love love Playa del carmen!~ Thats where we went on our honeymoon!!

HI JODIE!!  How are you? Your progress is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Enjoy your cookies


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG...Stacey...they are almost all gone.   I made them here at work....so the whole office had to eat them!  I mean I might as well share the stuff!

tonight's leg night, so I don't feel so bad about eatting 8 of them.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

How come you dont post your diet Jodie? You did for a little while.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Awesome, that was so sweet of you! What kind did you make?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Jill...the diet I am using right now is posted a few pages back.  It's basically the same food every day so I didn't want to bore anyone with it.  I'll see if I can go back and find it.

Stacey...Tollhouse choc chip with gooey middles from scratch.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

here ya go Jillie.

New Diet for the next two weeks:
Meal 1 5 to 6 egg whites 1/2c cooked oats
Meal 2: 4 oz lean meat (no red), 1/2c rice or sweet pot., 1c. veggies (no peas, carrots, corn only green stuff)
Meal 3: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c sweet pot. 1 c veggies
No carbs after this meal
Meal 4: 4 oz lean meat 2 c veggies
Meal 5: same damn thing or 5 egg white omeltte with veggies

lean meats are turkey, chicken or fish. no red meats at this moment due to the added fat content and no protein shakes.
Snacks: soybean pods(?) and sugar free jello, popsicles, etc. as wanted. Condiments are anything fat free with no more than 9g of sugar for the day. I usually just use salsa, so I am ok omitting this one.

Cardio: 30 mins on the treadmill in the am and 20 mins of the stairhell in the afternoon 6 days a week. (I know some of ya'll will think this is too much cardio, but Jon knows my body well and what it needs)


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Jodi. What if you get hungry? Thats not a lot of food. Can you add in another meal or snack or something?


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Is that approx 100 carbs a day?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

I think when I added up the carbs, they are right at 100.  Its about 1100 in calories.  I snack on jello, popsicles, and lettuce.

It may not look like alot of food written out, but when you start eatting 2 cups veggies, it seems like you'll never hit bottom.  I also eat every three ours.  First meal at 8am, then 11, 2, 5, and last one at 8pm.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 10, 2004)

good job jlb
nice stat diff


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you My....it gets more difficult from here.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Tonight's leg workout:
Leg presses
1 warm up set of 15 @90
4x15@180, 270, 360, 450
leg ext.
4x15@50, 60, 70, 80
negatives@30 (1 leg each for two)
Leg curls
3x15@40, 50(12), 50(12)<~~I died in these
negatives@20(1 leg each for two)
Standing calf raises
2x15@180
inner and outter thigh hell
30 reps 60 on inner, 50 on outter
walking lunges with 15's
3x15

No cardio because I forgot to put phones on service at work and had to go do this...or loose job.  LOL


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 10, 2004)

No cardio was a good thing...since I could barely walk after out workout tonight.

(jodie made cookies today and they kicked some serious ass....chocolate chips make me happy!)


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

How many did YOU have Dr Chiro?????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

He had less than I did.  I think 8 for him, I recounted mine...I had 10.  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

NO COOOOOKIES!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh those cookies sound great!!! MY FAVE!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

We don't have any more cookies, they are all gone.  It was just yesterday anyways, so now back to the same boring food.  Might be able to have them again in two weeks, just depends on how the dieting goes.  Stacey...they were so yummy!

Oh...Cherie did buy cookies, trail mix, peanuts, Easter candy for people coming in to look at apts and for residents, but I won't eat any.  I don't like store bought cookies and the other stuff just doesn't appeal to me for some reason.

Greekie...when is your trip???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Today's am cardio was 20 mins on the treadmill.  tried jogging for a few mins, it went well and no knee pain!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

omg..this headache has to go away! I don't like head aches!

And work is sooooo boring.  And I am staying cold.   The ac is on 75 and I am still cold.   May have to go sit outside for a few mins to warm up.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Come to the whore thread ....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey.....I'm no whore.  LMAO


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

No gym tonight.   We are going to the rodeo to see Clay Walker.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

HAVE FUN TONIGHT!!!!! I LOVE CLAY WALKER!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Nick is going with us, I'll see if he can get some good pics of the show.  But the little goofball didn't call 2 days ago for his floor pass to the performance.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

ohhh lordy!!! Floor pass?? How was he gonna get that? COOL

Thanks-- Love pics!!! 

Have a great time!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

He does freelance for the Pearland Reporter.   He can get in the rodeo stuff free.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Jodie

Congrats on your AMAZING progress!!! Wow you lost 10 lbs of fat already??? Keep it up hun! 

Did you buy a suit yet? Check your PMs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thank you Jstar!  i think alot had to do with cleaning up the diet and actaully doing the cardio.

I haven't got my posing suit yet.  I need to call Bonnie soon and get that started and to see what colors of green she has.  I have my figure suits, but they are the wrong fabric for bbing.  They have to be plain with no stones.   I have 6 figure suits.  LOL   Hell, I think I need a new one for every show.


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Hon- I can't PM you b/c of my darn wacky PC...I just wanted to tell you about this site for your figure suit. The prices are not bad at all!
http://www.bodytecfitness.com


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Girl...you would die if you knew what I paid for my suits.  Less than a $100 each.


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

That's good!  I am thinking of buying some suits from this site. I am getting swatches of all the colors & fabrics..I can't wait. I am thinking of top #232 , don't know which bottoms yet. Did you ck out the prices on this site. They are really cheap, esp the undecorated stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

They are cute, but I love Bonnie.   My purple two piece she made me was to die for, had reg. bottoms, plus she also made me a pair of strappy bottoms too.  I haven't worn those yet.  She custom makes her suits to fit your exact measurements.  Most of the time I do not even have to use bikini bite to keep them from moving.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2004)

Good morning Jodie!!!!

How are ya honey?  I'm doing pretty good I guess, I feel a little better than I did yesterday, but still not perfect.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm good.  Sleepy!   Didn't do any cardio this am because I could not drag myself out of bed!  We went to the rodeo lastnight and didn't get to bed til 1.  Had to make Craig's food for today when we got in (at least his rice).  Didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2004)

Looks like we both need to go home!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

I would like too, but after 12:30, I am the only one here.  Everyone else will be gone except maintance.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Jodie-how many shows have you been in?


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow no bikini bite needed?  ha ha...you know what I did at my show last yr? I was backstage ya know, thinking hmm what else do I need to do before I go on stage. I put the bikini bite on my top and then on my bottoms except I didn't know you are just suppose to put it along the inside seams. I put it all over my


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Jillie...I have done 4.   My first one ever was in July of 2002.
This link is from the very first two....I looked sooooo shitty!
http://www.steelfitness.com/beta/photogallery/picturedb/newdisplaylist.asp?nameid=520

I don't have any links to the other two.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

J...be careful when putting on the boobies...sometimes it can yank skin off.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Tonight's workout will be shoulders.  Pretty much the following but not sure of the weights as I am STILL stuck at work and bored silly!

4x15 db front presses supersetted w/ 4x15 1/4 lat. raises
4x15 full range laterals
4x15 inverted laterals
4x15 candlestick front raises
also 1 to 2 negatives after each set.

Oh...forgotto add 20 mins on the stairmaster hell thingie after the workout too.

Today's food:
1) 6 egg whites and 1/2 c. cooked oaties
2) 4 oz pesto chicken, 1/2 c. sweet spuds, 1c. green beans
jello somewhere around 10:30
3) 4 oz chicken boobie, 1/2 c sweet spud, 1c. brocolli
4) 4 oz pesto chicken boobie, 2 c. green beans
5) probably a 5 egg white omelet with shrooms and onions, maybe some lettuce on the side.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Meals look Great!!!! & Yummy too~!!! Your making me want Chicken sooo bad!!!!  Haven't had any in 2 weeks-- But I will tonight!!!

have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

You look smokin in the blue 2 piece! You are so pretty Jodie!

1/2 cup cooked oaties=how much dry?

What kind of sf jello do you like? I like em all


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

1/2 c. cooked is 1/4c dry.

I like all the jello.  Black Cherry is my fav.

aww, thank you Jillie


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Stacey.....we are turning into chickens over here!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

We dont have black cherry here! Only strawberry, cherry, raspberry, orange, lime, and tropical.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

no watermelon or peach?  watermelon taste like a watermelon jolly rancher.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

NO FAIR! I want watermelon and peach 

Do you have juicy fruit grape or strawberry? I saw it on a comercial-we dont have it here.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

is it sugar free?   I haven't seen that, but that doesn't mean we don't.  Craig says ya'll get different chocs that we can't get here.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

I think the juicy fruit is sf-the reg jf is. What kind of choc were you looking for? We can do a trade!


----------



## MissOz (Mar 12, 2004)

JLB...just had a peek at your photos , you look great in the blue bikini shot ,keep up the good work girl.xx


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you MzOz!  It's nice to see you here.  Those are old pics from 2002, many changes have been made since then.  

 Last night's workout with weights:
db one arm front presses supersetted 1/4 lat. raises
4x15@15, 20, 25, 30   4x15@20, 20, 20, 25
full range laterals
4x15@15, 20, 20, 20
inverted laterals
4x15@10( I know baby weights, but these are a real bitch)
candlestick front raises
4x15@10, 15, 15, 15 with 2 neg. each arm 

Cardio was 20 mins stairstepper
Dinner was 4 oz top sirloin with shrooms, lettuce, radish, and tomatoes

Cardio this am was 30 mins on the treadmill.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Morning! I had a dream you came to my house here in Edmonton. Weird eh?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Nah...wouldn't be too weird.   I'd love to see Canada.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

You working today Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm always working.   have to work the next two after this weekend too.  I get like a day 1/2 off during the week when I work weekends.  Umm, this week is Monday and come in at 1:30 to 5:30 on Tuesday.

Are you working too Jillie or at home?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Good morning ladies......uuuhhhgggg, good afternoon rather!!

I haven't been up long so it's still morning to me!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Work. Its friggin busy


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Good afternoon Tam!!!  Morning my rear.  LOL  I've been up since 7 

Not here Jillie, wishit was, day would go quicker.  What do you do?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Tammy...I'm gonna try to sneak my camera in the gym tomorrow.   We will be working on posing for the firt time.  Craig won't be there, he has the first part of his board exams this weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.....I thought it was morning!!!!

Ooooh, pics, pics....can't wait


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Crap...I had choc.   Three of those little Nestle Krunch candies.  20 mins of cardio tonight will now be 30 on the stairhell.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaa chocolate!!!!! My BIGGEST weakness. Im making sf jello when I get home-that satisfies my sweet tooth MOST of the time! 2 more hours.....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

I had that already too Jillie.  I dunno why I wanted choc.  I hardly ever eat choc.  Cherie came in and said..."Jodie, i thought you weren't suppose to have choc?  Why are you eatting that?"  I had no answer!  aughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Ohhh, stairhell.   I hate those things


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Jillie...the jello you buy is in the box?  The watermelon and peach ones would be in the frig section of the store.  They are the pre made kind from Jello.  I just saw the blk cherry in the box the other day.  if ya'll don't get that one up there, let me know your addie and I can mail some.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Jodie, how do I get into that link at the top where your first two shows are.....everytime I click on it I just get the first page of the site and then can't get in by the picture gallery....hmmmm


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Its way cheaper to buy the ones in the boxes, we only have strawberry in the little fridge cups here. can you buy peach or watermellon in the boxes?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

The pics should be to the right when you click on the link.  Don't click the steelfitness one.  Should say "click here for picture"


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Yesterdays workout was Arms:

dips supersetted with kickbacks
4x15      4x15@15, 20, 20, 25
French presses with a z bar
4x15@40, 40, 50, 50
Narrow grip press downs
4x15@30, 40, 40, 40
Dbell curls seated(flat)
4x15@15, 15, 20, 20
Hammer curls(standing)
2x15@20
sissay bar curls(standing)
2x15@50 plus 3 negatives at same weight

felt tired all day so this workout sucked for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

I have to brag!  I just love this pic my son took at the rodeo on Thursday.  The little boy is soooooo cute!  Stacey...hon, you need one like this one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Nice workout though....

Oh, I saw the pics.  I only hope I look that good in my first shows


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Tam...that one in the burgandy I look like pooh!!!!  But thank you!  Ok, I gotta go meet Floyd at the gym.  He's teaching me these things called bbing poses.   I'll take the digital.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Definitely take the cam.  I need to go do my cardio too!!!  Talk to you L8R


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

How did you place in that NPC show (where you wore the burgandy)?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Last.  LOL   It was my first show.  The NPC in figure is soooo tough here in Texas.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Tell me about it!!   I've been talking to Victor and Will about it and seem to think I need to come in on that little fine line between hard and not so hard


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

YAH bb posing!! its TUFF Sh*T!!!  
you will sweat like you do in cardio and ache SOO much tomarrow, and your lower back will scream in pain!  
,..............BUT its fun! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm finding that out Jen!   I was about to die!!! Sweat and all!   I did cardio early, then came back up to the gym after I ate.  Thank Goodness I didn't shower and get ready for work.  hehe

I'm attaching a pic from it!  Don't laugh!!!  It's my first attempt at this bbing stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

from da side....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

goofey pose from da front...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

and from the back....


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

DAMn woman you got some awesome muscle development going on!!!  your going to do VERY well!!    

and hey.. you dont look goofy!! I felt like one when I was practicing too!  
one question - do you have to keep open hands.. or are females allowed to make fists?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Ya know...I'm really not sure.   Floyed kept telling me to try to be more girlie on them.  LOL.  That is hard to do when you have no clue on what your doing!  I told him we will master the girlie look on the posing next time, just get the basics in first.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Look at those arms!!!  


Oh my gosh girl, you look awesome....

those legs, that back.....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

I think my legs look like shit!   They are my worst part.  Gotta blame my Mom.  Damn gentics!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

I think we're all fighting genetics.  I'll trade w/ ya' !  I'll give  you my legs and I'll take your abs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

nooooooo....I like my abs.  It's the only thing I got that is good.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have to brag!  I just love this pic my son took at the rodeo on Thursday.  The little boy is soooooo cute!  Stacey...hon, you need one like this one.



awwww TOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2004)

YAY I love pics!!! You look awesome Jodie 

I was going to comment about the open hands too. I would check the NPC site for the rules. I kinda thought Figure = open and BB=closed 

Also on the front poses make sure to keep the knees bents and toes pointed out more---you see more definition in the quads that way


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

Cute pics girl---thoses poses look Hard!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2004)

You are super smokin women! You have this 'sparkle' in your eyes, in all your pics. You are a beauty-Craig is one lucky ducky! Keep it up!

P.s. Nice abs!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Jstar...I'm not doing NPC for the bbing.  I'll check to see what the rules are for open hands to be sure.  Doing the other way would be alot easier.  Figure is sooooo much easier!  It was my first time to ever do these poses, so its a work in progress.

Stacey....where did you find a pc on the weekends???  Thank you for the card in the snail mail!!  

OMG...I want breadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.   I am thinking popovers sound so yummy!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 14, 2004)

hiya 
nice pics
still too much clothes IMO


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well...that's the only amount of clothes you can get to see.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Honey!! Oh yeah!! I'm glad you got my card!!!

My mom has a computer at her house, so when I'm there I get on it!!! I was there All day yesterday I may be buying her other computer (she just picked it up from Gateway computers--it was my sisters and they were having it fixed...then my sister got a new one..so my mom has this one. She said she would give it to me for $100. 

you do have great abs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Stacey.  Abs are easy for me.  Just wish everything else was.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Your welcome!! Abs are pretty easy for me too---As Long as I'm not lazy!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

1/2 c. brown rice isn't that much.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cardio this am was 30 mins on the recumbent bike.  I got bored with the treadmill and needed something different this am.

The diet today is the same ole boring diet from two weeks ago.
Had eggs, oats, 1/2c rice, 1c broccoli,  4 oz ground turkey, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c. broccoli and cauliflower, and 4oz more ground turkey, umm...had a dannon carb thing yogurt.  

I wondered down the icecream isle at walmart....thinking if only I could!   Rocky road was screaming at me!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMM that ice cream does sound yummy!!  
 dont think about it Jodie!! just makes it worse!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

I know Jen.   I left the store right after that.  I swear going to the food store is pure hell.   They put all the bad stuff out front so you have to go by it no matter what.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok...I have something that is bugging the shit out of me today.

I have a good friend that I know from the gym...well, what on God's earth made her queen of my workouts and dieting?  I'm getting advice from her (and I did not ask for it) plus she is asking this friend of her's whom she has never met that lives somewhere up in DC (that has competed in the NPC on a national level YEARS AGO) what my workouts should be to lean out my legs, etc...I mean hellllllllllllllll...I still have 13 weeks to go!  things change soooo much in that time.  Plus I am doing a natural show, not the NPC where everyone is pretty much on shit.  Whole different ball park!

http://www.geocities.com/tnbf1/home.html<~~~show stuff I will be doing and what the girls look like.


Ok....enough of my bitch session.   I'm better now.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

uggggggg girl I hear ya!!! I got that shit too when I was dieting down for my comp that I was GOING to do. (still kinda wish I was!!!!) Anyway.. EVERYBODY & Their dog was telling me how to do it--even Fat people at work. I got so irritated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

I know she means well.  I can't get mad at her, but it is so frustrating.  I just emailed her back and said everything that her friend suggested is already on my workout plan, just that SLDL still put too much pressure on my knee and that Sumo Squats are not good for it at this time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well you handled it very well Jodie....I'm very proud of you.   Next time though, you may have to give her a little 'tough love'


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

I've tried that.  LOL  She doesn't listen.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

This asswhole at my gym tried telling me that I shouldnt be doing bis and tris together cause I am overworking them weekly-I told him it doing bis/back and tris/chest DOESNT work for me. Then i was like-why do you do so much cardio b4 weights? What if I told you that you SHOULD be doing cardio after, and using glycogen stores for weight training. Huh! What works for YOU, may not work for me. Asswhole. He shut up after i was such a bitch.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah......man, I really hate when people try to be know-it-alls


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

way to go Jillie!!!    I like doing bi's and tri's together too.   Some peeps are just cluess.   Same ones that wonder why their bodies never change.

I've been going to the same gym since I moved to Houston back in 2001, most of the people there still look the same.  It's  like my friend, she consistantly asks me how I do what I do and can take the weight off like I do.  She sees me go from chunky to half way decent looking over a period of time and knows exactly what I do, but she still asks and makes excuses as to why she has to go out and drink beer, etc...One of my old co workers asked me.  I wasn't too nice.  Just flat out told her I wasn't going to waste my time and effort to explain it or write it down because she wasn't going to do it anyways, so what was the point of even asking me.  Most people do not realize how hard or difficult it really is.  It really is a complete lifestyle change that most people do not want to be part of or they are not willing to put in the effort to do the work to get there.   Ack!   let me get off my soapbox!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

BTW Jodie, i hate going to the grocery store too...its just way to tempting.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

They are mean people at the food store!  No feelings...no love.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> BTW Jodie, i hate going to the grocery store too...its just way to tempting.



Jill, 
I'll try not to take that personally ( I am the asst. manager at the local grocery store her in Podunk  , LOL)  Imagine working in a grocery store and walking through the Deli and the bakery all day ! )

JLB001,


> They are mean people at the food store! No feelings...no love.


  Evidently you haven't been to my store .


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG...that would be hell too.  I would probably be immune to it if I had to work in the food store.  But I might walk by and steal a grape.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2004)

I hate it when people try to tell me
the "best" way to lose weight...

"3 Square meals a day, and a couple hours outside a day..."

im like _SHUT! THE! FUCK! UP!_

lol sorry but im so tired of people telling me to eat a lot less and 3 meals and what not...


----------



## Paynne (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> One of my old co workers asked me.  I wasn't too nice.  Just flat out told her I wasn't going to waste my time and effort to explain it or write it down because she wasn't going to do it anyways



Most ppl just aren't going to "get it" so I've pretty much given up.  If you give them a real explanation of what you're doing they come up with 10 excuses as to why they have to stay fat.  From now on I'm just going to invite them to join me in the gym since I need a training partner anyway, and I'll explain everything while we are there.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Paynne..if I invited them to train with me, they would be in pain for a week or longer!  Craig is use to lifting so it is easy for us to workout together.  I would feel like someone else was slowing me down or just chit chatting too much!  I can't stand that when I am there to work.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Lastnight's Chest workout.  Wasn't alot of different exercises, just a buttload of supersets with high reps.

4x15 db flat flyes
20, 35, 40, 40(12)
4x15 machine incline presses SS w/ 4x20 walking lunges w 15's
60, 70, 90,  100
4x15 pec dec SS w/ 4x50 Mountian climbers
40, 40, 40, 40  By now sweat is dripping off me
3x15 incline flyes
30, 25, 25 (was suppose to do 4 sets but I was dead by this time)
20 mins on the stairmaster on intervals.

finished out the meals for the day with the rest of the bag of broccoli and cauliflower, 4 oz bag chicken, then for dinner had chuncks of chicken boobies with shrroms, onions on lettuce with tomatoes on the side.

So far today:  30 mins on the treadhell set at 3.4 flat for 10 mins, then bumped up to 4.0 incline, then 9 incline lower pace to a 3.2, at 25 mins went back to flat and 3.4 pace.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

This sucks...I can't stay warm!  I'm friggin always cold.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

aww you missed my annoyance post...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Nah....just made the choice to ignore it.   


Peeps just never get it My....maybe one day they will.  3 meals..I would be starving!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

^exactly!

Shoot...i starve at 5
seriously


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^exactly!
> 
> Shoot...i starve at 5
> seriously




   
speaking of this! i just realized its 12:04 and i have only had a couple of biscuits to eat today!!!!!

damn comp
sometimes when im playing on the game i dont realize im hungry
and then i got on here
and then i mowed the lawn...

ok im eating now


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> This sucks...I can't stay warm!  I'm friggin always cold.


I get that way when my carbs are low.  Doesn't matter how warm it is, I'll be cold all day long.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

I think with Jodie it is more the fact that she has already lost so much bodyfat....our carbs really aren't all that low and I know her metabolism should be in high gear (usually making you warm)...but for some reason when she diets and loses a bit of bodyfat she always gets cold.

or, like they say....cold hands mean a warm heart...and she has one of those...lol


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> I think with Jodie it is more the fact that she has already lost so much bodyfat....our carbs really aren't all that low and I know her metabolism should be in high gear (usually making you warm)...but for some reason when she diets and loses a bit of bodyfat she always gets cold.
> 
> or, like they say....cold hands mean a warm heart...and she has one of those...lol


Oh, I wasn't implying anything.  Sorry.  I was just sympathizing, I know exactly how she feels.  When I'm dieting, especially on my low carb days, I can't warm up.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

awww...thank you baby.

Like Craig says, This always happens when I start dieting and the bf starts getting lower.  When he isn't here, the thermostat is on 80.  He comes home, I add layers and adjust the thermostat so he isn't baking.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> I think with Jodie it is more the fact that she has already lost so much bodyfat....our carbs really aren't all that low and I know her metabolism should be in high gear (usually making you warm)...but for some reason when she diets and loses a bit of bodyfat she always gets cold.
> 
> or, like they say....cold hands mean a warm heart...and she has one of those...lol





Jodie  --  OMG....When I was dieting down for my competition in June, I was ALWAYS cold.!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

They hate me at work....when off season, I am just the opposite.  I freeze them out of the office.  Now they are happier with me because we all bake!  Poor peeps coming to look at apts.   It'll be so warm in there at times.  LOL


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

Jodi..i know...i didnt mean to sound snippy if thats how you took it I am sorry...dont throw fish oil pills at me!

i wish i could do somehting to stay cold..i am ALWAYS warm...sweating my ass off right now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> They hate me at work....when off season, I am just the opposite.  I freeze them out of the office.  Now they are happier with me because we all bake!  Poor peeps coming to look at apts.   It'll be so warm in there at times.  LOL




Me too  me too too.  How neat!  I thought I was the only one.  


LOL, crack the windows up a bit ...that should let a slight breeze in .....


Craig  --  That's it...put Jodie's pics down


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

The wind blows and that goes up....


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

what goes up when the wind blows?

(i wasnt puting her pictures down...i think its cute that she posts pics of food)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

I haven't posted my food in awhile.  It's the same damn shit everyday.  Now its boring to post it.  It always consists of the same colors....brownish colored turkey stuff, orange and green.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Umm...Craig, she meant the other pics...not the food pics.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

oh...damn...you know i am slow sometimes!

of course i wasn't putting Jodies pics down.....she is my hottie!
i think she looks amazing always!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Craig...food for thought...tonight it says to do 10 mins lower body plyos....I'll dig out the book if you find them for us.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

thats cool.....what are we working tonight....back i thought?

lower body plyos sound cool as long as your knee is up to it....jump squats are plyos.


i have clinic from 2-4, then i'll be on my way home...see ya later baby!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm...Craig, she meant the other pics...not the food pics.




Thanks Jodie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> oh...damn...you know i am slow sometimes!
> 
> of course i wasn't putting Jodies pics down.....she is my hottie!
> i think she looks amazing always!




She is an amazing lady Craig  Has both inner and outer beauty......


BTW  -- you two make a cute couple....


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

aww...thanks for saying so...i think we make a cute couple too...mostly because of Jodie....lol.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

OMG..Craig your full of it.  I know what your wanting.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Jodi..i know...i didnt mean to sound snippy if thats how you took it I am sorry...dont throw fish oil pills at me!
> 
> i wish i could do somehting to stay cold..i am ALWAYS warm...sweating my ass off right now!


Nooooo, not snippy LOL - I just didn't want you to think I was implying anything.  It's all good.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Tonight's workout was back:

4x15 1 arm db rows
30, 40,40, 50
3x15 Flex machine rows(not sure what the proper name is)
60, 75, 90
4x15 Hyper exts
no weight, 10, 25, 25
3x15 reverse grip seated rows
50, 70, 70 with 2 negatives at the end
3x15 asssited chins (I'm a wuss, hate using unassisted)

No cardio this evening, Craig had a freind coming over to be adjusted.  Won't be doing cardio in the am either, have to be at the corp office by 8:30 and traffic sucks getting there.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Anddddddddddddddddd...today I got in my skinny work clothes!!  Lil snug in the legs, but they went on and fit just right.  No bagging or sagging in the waist and rear!

We go on Wednesday next week to do bf.  Curious to know where it is again.  I know it is going down, my legs are looking smaller and I can see some of the definition coming back.  Now to just get those hammies in order!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

I want some ham...im all out


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

HEY!!!!  GET YOUR BOOTY ONLINE MISSY.............................THERE'S WORK TO DO


MORNING


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 17, 2004)

jodie had a meeting this morning at corporate...she'll be on later today!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Good. I miss her already.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 17, 2004)

not as much as me...lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Jodie, how are you this morning?  Things are pretty good here, just busy before my boss leaves tomorrow morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok..meeting is FINALLY over.   We got a new uniform lease and they thought we needed 4 hours of training on the damn thing.  

Ham???  someone say HAM???  Mmmmm....scallopped potatoes and baked ham!!! 

Jillie...........Babsie....Craigie pooh!!!  and ms. Tam!  HI


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ I just got back from lunch and I saw that you called me & left me the message. I always leave my cell in my car when I'm at work. I should bring it in--duh!
Thank you so much for the Information--I will definately check out that website You are SOOOOO Awesome & Sweet!!! Thanks!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Your welcome!   Make sure you check it out, could lead to something worth while. 

Oh......I had an idea!   Is Tam still coming down in May?  I was thinking Astroworld!   I'm sending you (in snail mail) a coupon thingie from the Chronicle.  Has a bunch of buy one get one free's in it.  Including one for the whole 2004 season of Astroworld.   

There's even an IHOP one in there.....Mmmmm, pancakes and bacon.


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Jodie!! Hows the dieting today?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Not too bad.  had one reese peanut butter cup, ya know the tiny tiny ones that come in those mixed bags of candy.  Otherwise, same ole boring foods.  They did look at me funny when I pulled out a container of chicken, sweet potato/yams and a thing of green beans in training.  And that chicken from a bag smells like .  I warned them beforehand.


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Like the tuna in a bag? We dont have chicken in a bag here. Does it taste good?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

It does taste good, just smells like tuna.  Maybe the same type of process but a different animal/fish.  It's really close to the Tuna in a bag.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeppers I'm still planning to come.  Tell me the date again, I promise to put it on my calendar this time!!!  I also need to decide what date I'm going to leave.

Thanks for sending the coupon.

Who's talking about bacon and pancakes?  Bacon and pancakes?  Where?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Pancakes...bacon???  whereeeeeeeeeeeeee??????  

I know I don't have those in my house right now.  Might have sryup hidding in the very very back of the pantry.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

OH I will check out the site at my moms tonight or in the morning before everyone gets here! THANK YOU!

Ohhh coooool--Astroworld sounds FUN!!!!!! I haven't been in a few years--sounds HOT but fun...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

In May?  Well, yea it would be hot.   We could all go in the evening, plus the addmission fee now includes Waterworld.  So we could go swimming too.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

hi hi


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hola


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

hola, como esta usted?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

huh?  I am fine and you???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

bien gracias


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

This am was 30 mins cardio on the treadmill.
10 mins flat, 15 on an incline of 6 then 10 at 3.2, then back flat for 5mins at 3.4

There was no gym or cardio yesterday.  It was off day!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

the last 5 days have been off days for me 
its spring break and i cant get myself to do any kind of exercise


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Where are ya Jodie?? I walked on the tm today-incline 13, speed about 3.5, for 20 mins. Tough. Its crazy how it can get your heart rate going!!!! Plus Steve made me an awesome cd, so I was justa singing away! My butt is super sore from leggies yesterday. Talk to ya soon sweets!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Good....just crazy busy at work trying to get a radio promo thing all squared away for the 4th of April.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey J, how are ya today?   Man is it as gorgeous in Houston as it is here?   I just do not want to be in the office today, thank goodness I have a wonderful view.

Sorry I've been MIA today, man have I been busy though


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea!!!  Cherie is leaving in an hour!  It'll calm down in here about 200%!   

Jillie....My rear would be sore from a 13 incline at that pace!  wow!  Good job!!!

Tam..its been nuts here too.  always jumping through hoops at the last minute or wanting things done now.  Oh well!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Jill I LOVE doing the treadmill at 12 or 13 incline- when I was training for my comp I did it for 30-45 minutes at a time..it was a bitch...but felt awesome at the same time..hehe


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Jodie!~ I have a question. I have been having knee trouble with my left knee for the past 2 weeks.. it feels like its getting worse. I can walk around fine...but I can feel it kinda hurting while walking. It hurts to Jog though. Then last night I was doing lunges and that Hurt like HELL. I couldn't do that leg Do you think I should go to the doctor?? What kind of doctor did you go to??? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

You may have aggravated a bursa or something.   Where is the pain, on the inside of the knee or the outside of the knee.   Lots of ice and some anti-inflammatories will probably work just fine.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

It's on the inside----kinda lower.-- almost middle area....

What is anti-inflammatories??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

medication.    I have some left over from my inflammation a couple of weeks ago, you want me to send them to you?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

ohh No I'm gonna have this checked out and get some..but thank you. I think my mom has some also!!  
You are so sweet!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

is it possible just to have sore knees? i mean the tendons and what not?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Take some anti's first, if it keeps up for longer than a week or so, go see your normal GP first.  Advil  is good too for inflammation.

Cat...yours hurt cuz your a baby.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Jodie!!! This has been going on for 2 weeks... I couldn't do my lunges..and I haven't been able to jog


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd go to your general dr.  Get a script from him, try that, then if that doesn't work I can give you the name of my orthopedic dr.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh....and don't listen to them if they say they want to xray it.  If it is tissue, it will not show up, only with an MRI.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks girl.

My mom has that anti  whatever medicine for me waiting--she got it for her hip. Should be okay huh?!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

SOOO If I do go if it doesn't heal next week...ask for an MRI?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Goodnight girlie!!

Have a good night!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

go see the gerenal dr.  Have him give you a script for medrol pack, if that doesn't clear it up, then an MRI


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Take some anti's first, if it keeps up for longer than a week or so, go see your normal GP first.  Advil  is good too for inflammation.
> 
> Cat...yours hurt cuz your a baby.  LOL



OW!
Your a mean ass old hag! fa shizzle!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

for Cat


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

stacey...try alleve or motrin...ice it and elevate it for a couple of days if you want to see if it will get better without a Dr visit.

i wouldnt go taking other people's old meds for the most part....if you do, at least make sure they havent expired.

myCAT...your knees hurt cause your so damn young....kids your age get knee pain at the insertion of the quad tendon right below the knee fairly often...just suck it up.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> stacey...try alleve or motrin...ice it and elevate it for a couple of days if you want to see if it will get better without a Dr visit.
> 
> i wouldnt go taking other people's old meds for the most part....if you do, at least make sure they havent expired.
> ...



THIR YETH THIR


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

that or he needs to remove his leg from someone's


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Heya Jodie!  
please please tell me how nice and warm it is down there today! Im FREEZING here in all this snow!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Heya Jodie!
> please please tell me how nice and warm it is down there today! Im FREEZING here in all this snow!



she cant tell you how warm it is when she's so cold hearted....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jenjen..the 80's today.  shorts and tank top weather.  I'm held slave all weekend working.

Oh...did you notice this was Cat's new flip off journal?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

OMG.....Craig???  Did you tell on me??????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^yeah he told me all of your evil little secrets...
not really

i have no life...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jenjen..the 80's today.  shorts and tank top weather.  I'm held slave all weekend working.
> 
> Oh...did you notice this was Cat's new flip off journal?




I noticed!  

80's?  jumpin jeepers creepers its 22 here!!!  

OHHH and I have a date I think of when Im coming to Texas. June 27th we're working on! 
going to miss your show though!


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2004)

Go soak up some sun for me Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I wish I could Jstar...I am stuck working until Tuesday.   

Jen that is ok.  It'll still be fun to visit.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Tonight's workout was shoulders.  I forgot my workout sheet, so we just winged it!  Talk about a hard one.  I was dripping wet just with my workout alone, then did the 20 mins starimaster after that.

Seated DB Press 4x15@25, 30, 35, 35(12)
bentover rear delts supersetted w/front raises 4x15@25/15
1 arm laterals 2x15@15, 20
Cable laterals 2x12@10(I was dyinggggggggggggg)
wide grip upright rows
2x15@50, 70

I dunno what the deal was with this workout, but it drained me!  But I think the shoulders will reap the benefits in the long run.

Diet was the same foods.  Nothing different. Well, I hand a few pieces of Chex Mix, but not enough to make a difference.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

chex mix eh I saw that!  
is that the type with like pretzels and stuff in it? 

Awesome workout too woman!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I didn't eat the pretzels.  I only like the chex and the bagel looking chip things.  Wasn't even a handful.

I thought the workout was kinda half ass shitty, but it worked and was a nice change.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

the workout worked and was a nice change but was half ass shitty....sorry you felt that way....i thought it was a pretty damn good workout.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> stacey...try alleve or motrin...ice it and elevate it for a couple of days if you want to see if it will get better without a Dr visit.
> 
> i wouldnt go taking other people's old meds for the most part....if you do, at least make sure they havent expired.
> ...



Thanks DrChiro...It was killing me last night!! 
The medicine is my Moms, and its from this past December... So Its definalty not expired..and its what I was told to get. Thanks!! 

Does Advil work?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Morning Jodie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

Good morning jlb.

you ready to flame me today?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Aughhhhhhhhhhh what am I gonna do with you Craig?  It wasn't a bad workout, just different.  I meant I felt weak with those damn lifts.  I waited too long between my sets and felt tired.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Good morning Stacey and Kitty.  




No cardio this am, we were up late with Nick lastnight and I just didn't not feel like dragging myself out of bed at 6am and only 5 hours sleep.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Doesn't seem like 4 weeks has already passed.  We are down to 12 now.


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Morning sweetie pie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey!


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

You working Jodie? I am. I worked out at like 6am-It feels great to train b4 work, it just starts the day off right. Then I have the night off-I think im gonna go shopping for shoes-no clothes for a while, Ive gotten too fat,  Im scared to try anything on


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I am at work.  It's boring today!  My son is STILL sleeping.  I've tried calling him to see if he is getting hungry and if he wanted me to go take him somewhere for food, but he isn't picking up his phone.  There's nothing he would consider "good" in our house right now, besides eggs.  I was lazy and didn't drive my car the short distance back to my carport yesterday, so I was gonna have him walk over to the office here and go from here.  AUGH!  children.  oh wait...let me rephrase that....Young Adults!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Heya Jodie--I know I'm bored here to today!!! Can't wait to leave at 4pm!

WoW 12 weeks!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

maybe nick and myCat can play today...they can have a play date.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I am at work.  It's boring today!  My son is STILL sleeping.  I've tried calling him to see if he is getting hungry and if he wanted me to go take him somewhere for food, but he isn't picking up his phone.  There's nothing he would consider "good" in our house right now, besides eggs.  I was lazy and didn't drive my car the short distance back to my carport yesterday, so I was gonna have him walk over to the office here and go from here.  AUGH!  children.  oh wait...let me rephrase that....Young Adults!



he sounds like me almost 

scary huh?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> maybe nick and myCat can play today...they can have a play date.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

hey now...dont give me the finger...i'll tell your mommy


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

12 WEEKS and no more mini  Mr. Goodbar's in that bag.  I ate the last 5.  

Craig.... be nice to children.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh Craig...get this!  Ms. Gossett brought me a little thank you gift today!   a bathtub pillow for when I soak along with a smell good soap.  All for checking her mail for her.


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

ooohh nice gift!!! Have a nice long bath after your workout, that is something to look forward to!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

hmm....just dont fall asleep and drown.....i would miss you too much!

and as far as smell good soap...you already smell good!

but it was nice of her.....especially since she has that whole "mean old lady" vibe goin on

i'll be nice to the children if the childen are nice to me...he knows I am kidding around....he wouldnt dish it out if he couldnt take a little back!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> hmm....just dont fall asleep and drown.....i would miss you too much!
> 
> and as far as smell good soap...you already smell good!
> ...



true true...its ok Craig
dont bother explaining...shes a woman...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Awww Craig, how nice of you to say she already smells good!!

You are such a sweetie pie


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

he doesn't say that when I umm......   bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

^now YOU need to get ur mind out of the gutter...
thinking about sexual things is one thing

but thinking about body functions is just plain nasty


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

hey baby...call us at the apartment if you like...both of our cells are dead...i am about to get off line and take a nap!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I know our home number?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

you dont?
check PMs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I know it.    Do you?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

0269   umm...that has 6 and 9


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

sent it to you in PMs...didnt want to post it...thought mycatpwerlifts might call too much!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah...i wouldnt know anything about 6 or 9.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Like we would ever answer that number anyways, its never plugged to the phone.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

this is true


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 19, 2004)

see ya later...there are dishes in the sink and in the dishwasher..i will get them before we go to the gym but now i am taking a nap...DONT give me crap about them when you get home meanie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 0269   umm...that has 6 and 9



ill give you a ring pretty soon here


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

jk
you think im gonna get a long distance bill on the account of YOU?






yep 



 nah


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

cellie phones aren't long distance.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

hmm its almost like you are encouraging me to call

Craig can we get a word in?


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

You and Craigie are sooooooo cute playing on Im all day...Do you 2 ever just phone eachother??? I was busy all day at work!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

We do talk on the phone too.  I end up calling several times, just have to catch him between classes.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

JLB001

when is your comp again ?  i forget.  lol my sometimers is working overtime.

Have a great day !


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Gary....It's June 12th!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Im pmsing today-do you ever get so emotional you just wanna cry all day?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Usually not.  Craig will say I can be cold hearted at times, because I don't even cry in movies.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Two days worth of workouts:  Legs and bi/tri's

Legs 3/19
Hack Squats 4x15@50, 50, 90, 180 (testing knee)
Seated curls supersetted w/ walking lunges 
each 4x15 curls @50, 60, 70, 70
innie/outtie thigh thingie
2x15 60/60  and 70/60
leg ext. 3x15@60, 70, 90 then 1 legx15@30 with 2 negs at end
calf raises 3x20@100, 140, 160

This was a quickie workout cause Nick wanted to go back home to Freindswood.  The poophead had us take him for Krispy Kremes before taking him back, thought Craig was gonna crawl in the back seat and try to attack the box.

Today....Arms and 20 mins cardio on treadmill, walking and some sprints

bb skull crushers 4x15@40, 40, 50, 50
bench dips supersetted with rope down and outs
4x15@20, 30(12), 30(14), 30 for 10 then drop setted to 20 for 8 more
Alt. db curls on incline 3x12@15, 15, 20
HS Preacher curls 3X12@35, 50, 50 with 2 negs on the end


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

hmmm....I think today will be ignore Cat day.


----------



## jstar (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Jodie!Great workouts...uh oh Krispy Kremes?? I hope you were a good girl I am glad there is only one Krispy Kreme in Mass. it opened last yeat and people were camping out in the parking lot waiting for it to open!!! It is too far away from where I live so I am good~


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

We were good.   They smelled so sweet, but you could smell the grease too.   I was more happy with the salad from the BBQ place with chicken.  I was good there too!  Only 3 packages of crackers!  Not 12 like last time.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> hmmm....I think today will be ignore Cat day.


Dito! Lets try to keep the whoring down...thats what the whore journal is for.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Tonight will be no cardio.  We are going to watch a Natural BBing show at 7pm!  I gotta check out the other girls!  I'll bring the digi-cam to catch these girls too!  I gotta know what I am up against.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Post some pics of the chicks tomorrow!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

okie dokie!   I don't think there will be that many, from the things I have read, they are small shows.  Ya think they will think I am a stalker taking pics of them?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

FUN!!! Make sure to let us see some pics!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Umm....I was soooo stupid yesterday!   Craig and I are driving toward the Woodland's to go see that show lastnight...well.....I look at the directions on the piece of paper that I have and then look at the date.  IT WAS LAST WEEKEND!   I about died laughing!  Talk about stupid!   The month has been so crazy and has gone by so fast, that I forgot my dates.  

So no pictures of the show because there was actually no show!  I'm sure we could have hunted down some peeps, but they would look totally different this weekend.  

We ended up going to see "Dawn of the Dead".  Not a bad movie!  Scary too.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Silly girl, this diet is making you crrrrrraaaaazzyyyyyyyy!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Nah....It's me being normal.


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

awwww I hate it when that happens. That's okay, I am sure there will be another show before June 12th you could check out?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG Jodie that is HILARIOUS!!!! 
you get big giganto brainfarts like me alot eh!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

It was funny Jenjen.  Craig just looked at me like I was  .  I double checked the dates for the one we are doing, it is definalty the 12th of June.  Now if I just don't screw up my dates and months.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Who has photoshop or something close to that????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

More dork photos.  This was after cardio this morning.  I look soooo pale!  Gotta start that tanning.

front...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

chest


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

rear double bi's

You'll have to excuse the fat legs, they come in last on me.  And I haven't started running stairs yet.  Still 12 weeks out.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

front double bi's.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

abs...but being so pale they look like pooh to me.  They look much better in person than they do in there pics.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> rear double bi's
> 
> You'll have to excuse the fat legs, they come in last on me.  And I haven't started running stairs yet.  Still 12 weeks out.


Ahhh, don't ya just love genetics? I got the legs, but my abs ...I take after my dad in body type exactly lol.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW!!! Great pics Jodie.....I want abs like that.  And how do you get that line between the pecs?   I want that so bad!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

I do hate it Aggie.  I think I would rather have a tummy with nice shapely legs.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

ok...what I need to have done by someone who has photoshop is have the images I have posted in this journal all put on one thing.  I don't have photoshop loaded on my pc since we got the new one and I don't think I have a program that I can put them all together in one picture. 

And I am craving sugar cookies today.  This is not good!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 21, 2004)

At least you're legs will come in though. My abs....well, I've been trying for them to come in for a looong time lol.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

The line between my pecs?  I do my flyes on an incline, when I bring them back together I turn my wrists in, palm to palm and squeeze.  Plus go heavy!  I have my flyes at 40lb db's right now. Also I heard declines can create it too, but I don't do declines often.  I like the pec dec too!  Just make sure you hold when you hit the center then let it back out.  Burns like hell.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

aughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now I want choc. or a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

I called Craig...to confess that I had some chex mix, maybe a sm. handful.  He was worse than me!  He had the large reese peanut butter cups.  The double package ones, said he had 3 of them!!!  6 reese cups total.  No cheat day for him next week.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

i want chocolate too, but i already had some pecan pie


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

pppstttt JODIE!!! 
you are looking HOT woman!!!  
Awesome work! your really making great progress! abs are really showing through already!  
your back is looking great now! I cant wait to see the final results! 
Keep up all the hard work! (minus those lil chex mix treats!  )


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

I know....I must be pmsing.  Only thing I can think of with the choc and salty stuff.  Usually the week before I want choc.  

Pecan pie???  I'd take that right now too!

Can someone please grab the photos from the beginning of my journal and put them on one page so I can se how things are changing.  Kinda like before, as we go and after pics??  Purdy plz.....Umm, I suffer and send homemade cookies.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow Jodie! great pics!!!
i hate the rear double biceps tho!
why do you always have to take your shirt off with that pose
but not the front?   
and im complementing so this isnt whoring


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Umm.....your not of age to see anyways.  Plus Craig and I do not share.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Check out these puppies!!  I want these!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm.....your not of age to see anyways.  Plus Craig and I do not share.



its a joke lady...a joke...
you think i wanna see your granny "stuff"
 just kidding
yea i dont like my g/fs to share either


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

are those YOUR calves Jodie!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

I wish!   Those belong to Craig.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

^no thats why she said she wanted those puppies


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Well....I guess they are mine in a way.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

am i allowed to comment on that?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

allowed?   noone has stopped you before.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Well....I guess they are mine in a way.




Of course they're yours girl, and don't let anyone tell you differently


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Of course they're yours girl, and don't let anyone tell you differently



*snap* *snap*
girl power! UH HUH!
 sorry i had to do that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> allowed?   noone has stopped you before.



yea well im tired of getting bitched out about when everyone else does the same thing


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

It's alright Cat...but that pic is soooooooooo BIG


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

alright...just for you ill take it out...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

there you go...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

LOL.  I was getting use to it.  It was pretty kewl.  Can you resize it?


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Jodi, you look awesome in your pics, your abs kick ass. I aso love your chest! Great definition<-----her "chest" mycat, not her boobies!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> LOL.  I was getting use to it.  It was pretty kewl.  Can you resize it?



i can put it as img instead of im2


LOL Jill good thing you clarified that...

actually i wouldnt have said anything....
damn everyone thinks im so perverted....im not that way in real life....but online its fun to express it


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't have boobies anyways!  You can ask Craig.  They disappear into nothing.

Thank you Jillie.  Still have a ways to go, but it is coming along.  I just want legs NOW!!!  I hate having tree trunks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I don't have boobies anyways!  You can ask Craig.  They disappear into nothing.
> 
> Thank you Jillie.  Still have a ways to go, but it is coming along.  I just want legs NOW!!!  I hate having tree trunks.



just b/c you dont have 36DD doesnt mean yo;u dont have any lol...

I dont like large breasts anyway, they look like balloons 
I like medium-small

dont quote me on that, if i told my friends that, they would start calling me a fag LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Umm...no comment!


Now Pesmerga is too small, double his size and he would be just right.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

you are too hard too please

if you actually want to see it, just click on it


You puzzle me jodie, you really do
first you are like that pic is so big and annoying and now your telling me to make it bigger


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

is this one of those times you are trying to be motherly?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

leave it as it is! hes a cute lil guy


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

I guess just leave him the size he is.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

This morning, we got up and did the am cardio thing.  I think I was still half asleep when I got to the gym.  We did 15 mins on the treadmill and 15 mins on the recumbent bike.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey girl--  

Do you think I should do cardio with My knee still bothering me really bad??

Also, I read in my magazine last night that Naproxen (SP?) is bad to take when Trying To Conceive...that if I am pregnant right now, it could cause me to Miscarry.  So I'm sticking to Advil & Tylenol!!!! 

Hope you have a great day


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

I wouldn't do the cardio, could injure it more.  Alieve would work too.  I've never heard of Naproxen.  I have Mobic for when I need it.

When are you gonna have it checked?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't know if I should have it checked yet or not.. Matt says I should. It pops in and out.. I told him to put his hand on it last night and then I moved my knee up and down..and it was popping. 

It was hell walking around at the rodeo with it.. but My knee brace helped.

damn I hate not doing cardio~ But your right, don't want to hurt it more.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

better be safe than sorry stacey hon

jodie i love when im still half asleep at the gym.. makes it much easier lol 

just hope no cute guys see me while im falling asleep on the elliptical


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

i love when we go to the gym in the morning and jodie is half asleep and bitchy....then it's really fun to do cardio with her!..as if cardio wasn't bad enough...thanks baby!

you know i am just giving you a hard time....love you!!!...have a great day at work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Mornin' Jodie!  How is ya today?

Pretty here in Dallas today, but a little on the chilly side, wind is blowing awfully hard out there.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

naproxin sodium is the active ingredient in alleve...just the generic name....i agree, if you are trying to mix the baby batter...dont use it...as a matter of fact make sure that all meds you use are cleared by your ob/gyn or your GP (as long as they know you are trying to get pregnant).

i'm gonna make like a baby and head out!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning...I hate morning cardio, my legs always feel numb and extra tired....



> i'm gonna make like a babt and head out!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

cardio can kiss my fat ass...beeeeatch!

hmmm....i smell reeses peanut butter cups.....someone is gettin their candy jacked!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you Dr. C for the tips... I will definaltey look out for all drugs.

I wonder how Ginseng Root is??? hmmm?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

i am not sure...i know it does wonders on an upset tummy...and if you buy the kind with the sugar on it from whole foods they tase pretty damn good too!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

hey baby...sorry about the phone....sometimes it doesnt work too well in clinic because of the EKG machine....i'll call you in a few!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

stacey....i read it wrong...i thought it said ginger sorry.

(i cant read or write...hooked on phonics didnt work for me!)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Reese peanut butter cups?  I haven't had any. That was Craig yesterday.  He ate 3 packages of them and didn't bring me any.   Meanie! 

Umm, Craig...the grumpiness has hung around most of the morning so far..........kinda got snippy at Andrea.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Hery Jodie how are things coming???  What have I missed, I feel so out of the loop.  Haven't been on the computer much due to finals and now Spring Break.  Bet you are looking HOT!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Short...I posted some pics from yesterday back on page 26, posts 774-778.  It's coming along pretty well.  Still have a ways to go.

How was Spring Break??  Did you have fun??  where's the pics???


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the note on the pics, you look great!!!  Spring Break is good, am still on it, in San Francisco, the weather is beautiful, am getting tan, just met Jenny Lynn, and am so hapbeing with the boyfriend.  It makes me want to move here now!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

San Fran is beautiful!  It still kinda freaks me out how people eat those blue crabs all from the same pot!  Do they ever change the pots water?  It's been almost 4 years since I have been there.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

I have no idea    I will find out though for you


----------



## jstar (Mar 22, 2004)

SS - I love Jenny Lynn! That is cool that you got to meet her.

Jodie - you're coming along great! ...I just got my fabric samples from bodytecfitness. (so exciting)!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Awesome Jstar!  I usually end up going through boxes and boxes at Bonnie's house when we go up there or have her pick me a color she thinks I would like. 

Have you decided which sample yet?

Jenny Lynn?  the fitness pro?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

SS THAT IS SOOO COOL You got to meet Jenny Lynn!! Where were you at??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> stacey....i read it wrong...i thought it said ginger sorry.
> 
> (i cant read or write...hooked on phonics didnt work for me!)



more like cronics


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, give us the scooby on Jenny Lynn.  I really like her.  Did you get any pics?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Thanks for the note on the pics, you look great!!!  Spring Break is good, am still on it, in San Francisco, the weather is beautiful, am getting tan, just met Jenny Lynn, and am so hapbeing with the boyfriend.  It makes me want to move here now!!!!!!!!



YOU KNOW THERE ARE 2 WOMEN KISSING IN YOUR GALLERY?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Not in mine.   

Today has been the work day from hell!!!  Bitchy and stress.  not good.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Fawk..I want yellow cake with choc frosting 2 inchs thick or Martha White brownies with walnuts and choc chips.  This day friggen blowsssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Fawk..I want yellow cake with choc frosting 2 inchs thick or Martha White brownies with walnuts and choc chips.  This day friggen blowsssssssssssssssssssssss.


Me too


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

I need partners in crime.


Get this shiot....I have to be at work at 8:30 then I get to go home at 11am!  what gets more screwy is....on Thursday, I have to be here at 7am, we are having Chik-fil-a at the gate for residents as they go to work...but instead of letting me go home at 4pm that day...I get to go home tomorrow at 11am instead.  SOOOOOOOOO....I get to work friggen forever on Thursday all because the assistant manager doesn't want to be here by herself.  It's ok to leave me and Andrea alone all the time.  I just don't get it. Maybe I should just bend over and say here is my rear...plz use no k.y.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

mmmm im eating sweetarts


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

meanie!   we had fish, french style green beans and salad.  I found a salad dressing I like.  Low fat Zesty Italian.  mmm..

Tonight's workout was chest!
I know I am suppose to be doing 4 sets of 15 on everything, but I was dead by the third exercise so we drop it down to 3 sets after that.

Flat bench press 
2x15@95, 1x11@115, 1x5@135
db flat flies
2x15@30, 40, 2x13@40
Incline db press
1X15@30, 1x10@40, 40 for 8 then dropset to 25 for 8 
I died!
Cable Crossovers
3x15@40, 50, then back down to 40. (50 was a struggle and form sucked so dropped it back)

20 mins on the stair master set to intervals.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

wow! you amaze me jodie

did you see fear factor today??
there was an african chick on there

she was huge!!! arms must have been 16 or so


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

we were at the gym when Fear Factory came on.  It was a late day for us since Craig has clinic late.  They were doing the eyeballs.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

jodie go to read my poems


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie-- that sucks about your hours on thursday. You guys are having chick fil a for the residents? Yum. So you stand outside and give it to them as they drive by??

Yesterday was a bitchy & stressed day for me too--I probably would have joined you in stuffing my face with yellow cake & Icing.

Did you have any??

 I Hope today is a better day for you!!!!
 ITS SO PRETTY Outside!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I wish I could have cake, but not today.  Won't know till tomorrow if I can have a cheat food.  We do bf at 8am.  I've dropped 3lbs so something is coming off.  Just glad it slowed down from the first two weeks.  That kinda blew my mind dropping so much so quick.  With a little less than 12 weeks left, we should be right on target if we are averaging 1.5 to 2 a week.  Just have to make sure I eat enough meat as to not loose lbm.

Today is looking so much better!  I'm only here until 11, then have to go to Eckerd's for makeup stuff, Walmart to have an oil change in my yucky car and then tan.  Craig should be home around 3ish, so we'll get an early workout tonight.

How is the hubby's new work schedule and job going?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

OKAY    No talk of cake and icing please!!!

Although I'm pretty syched myself -- I weighed this morning, not supposed to so don't tell Vic -- and I'm down another 2 lbs.   I think this Lipo 6 is working!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Heya Jodie-- oh you should have a great day today sounds like. Thats good that you lost 3lbs..I agree its good it has slowed down a little. 

Girl, Eckerds is way overpriced on their makeup and everything (by at leat 3.00) you should get it at walmart while your oil is being changed. My Mabilenne powder is 6 bucks at wal-mart...and at Eckerds its 11.00 ~ Unbelieveable. 

I like the cards at Eckerds though

So far Matt loves his new job. They are showing him a lot of stuff that the other company didn't. Hes all hyped up about it. His hours while training are 4am to 4pm. Some days he gets off at 2pm though. But then his normal shift hours will be 4pm to 4am.
Thanks for asking It was nice having him home yesterday when I got home from work..and he bought me a Grilled chicken salad from wendys too.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

They have my mascara on sale with a coupon for $3.99.  Walmart has it for $5.99 last time I checked.  Worth 2 bucks to drive across the street.   

Cake???  Tam...you having cake??????  SHARE!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

ohh thats great then Jodie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I usually hold off on getting my base and mascra until it goes on sale.  I think that is the only reason I get the Sunday paper.  For the sale ads.  I'd say for the coupons but I can't use most of those right now anyways.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

No, I'm not having any.  Are you kidding?

You guys were talking about cake and icing yesterday!  OK, so I came in on the conversation a little late....but still!!!!  GEEEEZZZ...



I don't dare have any cake and icing so close to my weigh in,


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 23, 2004)

please dont get me wrong...you do need ground fighting skills just in case it heads that direction.....I just dont believe it is the "end-all-be-all" art that people seem to think it is because of the UFC competitions.

in all honesty, just knowing a few basic ground moves really well is enough IMO....they are relatively easy to use and apply and can be added to any style of martial arts....you may not be able to beat ken shamrock but your average pain in the ass drunk bastard doesnt stand a chance!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 23, 2004)

hmmm...i seemed to have posted this in the wrong area......my bad.....jodie will tell you i can be stupid sometimes....this would be one of those times!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

No not stupid, it's called a BRAIN FART


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 23, 2004)

do brain farts smell?......hmmmmm


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ann!   

Only farts from the rear smell Craig.  Hanna and Katy's fart smell too!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Tam...if your dropping you can have 1 cheat food.  Just don't eat the whole cake or whatever it is.

I'll know tomorrow if I can have one!  I'm thinking brownies or cake.  Maybe both.  But only some of them, not the whole thing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> But only some of them, not the whole thing.




Oh come on...have both
Don't have both...have all of both
Don't have all of both...have two of each!!  



Okay, I'll have a cheat after I find out what my weigh in is on the 5th.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll probably have some of both.  

Oh...the Carb Countdown Reduced Sugar Lowfat Yogurt taste like pooh!!!!   Very bitter.  The Carb Control Yogurt is much better IMO.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Jodie, how are things coming along?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Babsie...pics on page 26 of journal from Sunday.  We do bf in the morning so we'll know how that is going.  I've dropped 3 lbs the last two weeks, so should be ok!  leaves me with 14 more to go in the 12 weeks.  I'm trying to hit 118 to 120 with 5% give or take a lil.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

I think you're going to make it hon.  You're coming together really well.  Your abs are going to look GREAT!!!  I love the rear double bi pic.

Actually, I love all your pics.  Can't wait to see the final result.

Will you post pic 6 weeks from comp or will you make us wonder from here on out?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Babsie..I am going to try and do new ones each week or so.  I'll have the bf measurements tomorrow and will post them with the previous ones.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

SAWWWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTTT


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

wow jodie
im impressed
you are doing great...5% bf  good luck


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been 8.5% before Cat...5% is just a lil more.  That one pic of me and Craig I was right at 9.  I hold everything in my friggen legs!

This am cardio was 30 mins treadmill, 15 mins walk on an incline, then 10 mins intervals with sprints and walk. then 5 mins walking on a flat.
Tonight's Back workout:
4x15 Hyper Ext
0, 10, 25, 25
RG Bent over rows
4x15@45, 65, 95, 95
DB Pullovers
4x15@25, 30, 30, 30
Assisted Pullups
4x15 with 140
20 mins stair stepper set on a setting called pikes peak @ a 4.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

yea but that still 3.5%
that can be a lot

But i believe you can do it! 

I hope you take like 500000 pics at your contests


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

ok...I am gonna post the pics from in Jan.  when I started venturing on this board.   This would be the before....I seriously think I put on some more weight after those where taken since I had that knee surgery a few weeks after this one was taken.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

The next one is from 3/04; 3/14; 3/21  the go in that order from top to bottom.  I was gonna post the pic, but I cna't  post it twice.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=591802


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

> 2/27 3/10              *3/24*
> weight: 143/ 137/                *134*
> Tri: 23 / 19/                        *18*
> Bi: 6 / 4/                             *3*
> ...



Dropped another 2% the past two weeks.  Jon upped my pm cardio by 10 mins, so now 30 mins in the pm on the stair master hell.   There won't be any changes in the diet until I hit a stand still, then it will be changed a lil.  Right now, since its working, there is no reason to jack with it.  We are having steak tonight for dinner on the bbq!  I think I have ate myself sick with brownie mix.  I baked them, now they smell yucky to me, have to take them down to the office soon.  And have to bake Craig cookies for when he comes home.


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome progress Jodi! Do you do your stats after your cheat or before (just curious). Keep it up hon you are right on track!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

They are done before eatting or anything.  Usually first thing in the am when we go see Jon.  I was there at 8am today, then left, went to the gym, did 30 mins cardio, food store....brownies..now my second meal of the day.  ick!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

JODIEBOLONGIE!!!!!!!!!  
you are making the most wicked and incredible progress Ive seen! your really dropping fast! and in the right places too!  Way to go woman!!! Keep up all the hard work! 
Hope you enjoyed your brownies! well deserved!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Jenjen...I had to much of the mix after I mixed it all up.  Now I don't want them since they are baked.  

It all seems to be coming off my upper body Jen!   I want legs!  I want them now!  I feel like I have tree trunks on a lean upper bod.  LOL  Just the reverse of California legs! I'll keep plugging along for ya Jenjen.

I don't want any more carbs today but I have to stick to the reg. meals.  It's weird how sugar kills the urge to eat and makes ya sleepy!

Oh....I admitted the Chex Mix stuff to Jon.  He wasn't mad, said a handful isn't enough to do much damage, just not to go overboard with it since there isn't much fat in a serving of it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 24, 2004)

That's awesome how your body responds so quickly to diet and some cardio. I wish mine did.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

Excellent progress Jodie. 

I can't handle cardio once a day though, never mind twice


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Aggies..I've done the dieting cardio thing a few times, its just learning what your body reacts best too.  With me, we know that I have got to do the cardio and a buttload of it, but if we keep my proteins high, I don't loose lbm.  Also that my body does not like carb cycling, fats or sugars, it just clings to it.  We have to keep an eye on my hair, skin, etc and supplement as needed with the essential fats or throw red meat in there with enough of those to balance it out.  Plus the more times you diet for a show, your body learns to responde to the diet in different ways and it becomes easier for it to loose.  It's just learning what your body will responde too.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 24, 2004)

ok baby....since you had brownies...i had reeses cups......no need to make cookies later (or at least dont make too many)

i am officially down 29 pounds since i started dieting (from 217 to 188 this morning....i think i am doing pretty damn good!)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Jodi....I see it like this...some people do an hour at onetime, we just break mine up into 2 30 mins sessions.  I know what ya mean about not much once a day.  I hate cardio.  I can think of so many other things to be doing than cardio.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 24, 2004)

i saw something about steak tonight!....woohoo!

grill it up!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Craig...I already bought the chips!  YOU HAVE TO HAVE THEM!

Steak is in the frig too!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jenjen...I had to much of the mix after I mixed it all up.  Now I don't want them since they are baked.
> 
> It all seems to be coming off my upper body Jen!   I want legs!  I want them now!  I feel like I have tree trunks on a lean upper bod.  LOL  Just the reverse of California legs! I'll keep plugging along for ya Jenjen.
> ...




you know that makes sense. I made choc chip cookies once and ate too much raw dough and didnt even want to look at the cooked ones!  
Hold in there hunniebuns.. those legs will come! but its us being female that makes em slow!  its always the last for me! 

Jon sounds like a great guy to have as a couch too! very lucky! 

I AM DREAMING of Texas today! its been snowing all morning and afternoon!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you know that makes sense. I made choc chip cookies once and ate too much raw dough and didnt even want to look at the cooked ones!
> Hold in there hunniebuns.. those legs will come! but its us being female that makes em slow!  its always the last for me!


I could eat them raw and cooked.  

Unfortunately I have male pattern fat distribution.  Lean legs and lower body but with a nice thick waistline   The rest of my body leans out fast and my abs are always the last to come in.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

woohoo hottie! i dont know what ur jealous about, ur legs r leaner than mine 

im just taller so its all an illusion


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

OMG...Craig had 8 Reese peanut butter cups!  I thought he meant the ones from Sunday.  Nooooo, these were new ones!  Now he is using the excuse that we are doing legs tonight!  AUGH!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

u guys r too cute


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

on the cookie dough.  I like them in the dough and baked.  or even nuking them for a few secs in the micro.  mmmmm

Hmm...Jodi...maybe we should combine our parts to make a new and improved Jodi model.  We could piece together what we need.

Greeky...YOU have LONG legs!   and that is no illusion.  I'm not buying that one.   

JenJen....its cloudy here today, but its warm.  I know the legs will come in, just being impateint.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Greekie...cute he will not be when he is moaning about holding extra water in the next few days from those Reese Cups.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

i'm hoping my weight gain is water from my peanut butter M&M's but im still confused cuz i dotn look as heavy as i am.. 


woohoo for the slimming effects of a TAN!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

yes the tan does wonders!


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

All this brownie, reese, and cookie talk Great job on the results!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie girl!! I just saw your pictures and you look GREAT!!! WOW! Your progress is incredible! You can tell you are working so hard!!!!!! TOOOO AWESOME!! You deserved those brownies.

Although I would have had them baked too..then bitched later b/c I had a tummy ache...hehe

Awesome Job woman! 

My body is the same way-- I have a lean upper body, abs look good, face, biceps...everything gets real lean, and the legs never change. ALthough what is bad is I KNOW what I need to do-- them damn bleachers...hehe.. I will soon. I am wondering if just doing them on saturdays & Sundays would help me? then Cardio/ stairmill during the week.

I need to do something since short season is here..and I hate wearing them. 

Anyway.. AWESOME JOB!! Your A Knockout..and a Big inspiration to Me!


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Jodie my lower body comes in last too.  By the time my  trims down my arms feel like noodles!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Noodles???  MMMMM, pasta!  hehe

Jstar...do you lift heavy all the way up to the show?  I find that helps in keeping size.  The only thing I stop training 14 days out are my legs.  I'll do upper body workouts til that Wednesday before the show.  Cutting legs out that far gets alot of the water out of them and your not forcing more blood into them and keeping them pumped.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Stacey..that is so sweet of you to say.  Bleechers will changed the shape of the leg, but you shouldn't do them til you get your knee checked out!  OK?   You don't want to make it any worse.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you think you can achive lean legs just by doing stairs, and omitting the weights? Im thinking about trying that this summer.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

I think weights would be needed to keep the size.  Think of runners.  The ones that do marathons, they don't have legs.  Ya know...I really don't know. I'm sure it would keep some of the muscle, just not sure how much of it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey..that is so sweet of you to say.  Bleechers will changed the shape of the leg, but you shouldn't do them til you get your knee checked out!  OK?   You don't want to make it any worse.



You deserve it 

awww good Idea.. I will have it checked out.. I really want to do bleachers..and when I get good..we can do them together!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

I suck at them!   I'll die after maybe 1/2 a set.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

Good afternoon ladies and gentelman


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

gentle*


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think weights would be needed to keep the size.  Think of runners.  The ones that do marathons, they don't have legs.  Ya know...I really don't know. I'm sure it would keep some of the muscle, just not sure how much of it.


Low reps (4) heavy weight is the best way to shrink the size of your legs and develop definition.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

JODIE: I will die toooo ---good we will suffer together

Jodi~ Thanks!!! I wasn't sure if it was high reps/low weight or the other way around.. thank you!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm believe it is the other way around.  Going high weights less reps actually tears the fibers, which would make them grow.  But then that is what everyone I train with tells me.  To lean them out, you would do more reps and less weights.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

No, that is a myth.  

Strength and definition is in the 2-4 rep range.  Mass - 6-10 rep range.  Endurance 11-15 rep range and anything higher is going to cause muscle loss and quite possibly fat gain.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

And this is stated as a myth where?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Now I'm sooooooooooo CONFUSED!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm patiently waiting to find out where the myth is stated....

I worked with a pro bodybuilder who was my trainer, we always did high reps to lean my legs down.  Both trainers I have had used high reps. incorporating sprints and plyos into the workouts as well....


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Me too, I want smaller leggies, my quads are huge!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

I hear ya sister.. I got some Tree Trunks!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

I have BIGGER tree trunks!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

This is from Jodi Miller over on Muscle Mayhem


> FitLonghorn
> Jodi Miller - NPC Figure
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jodi Miller has a bod to die for.  her sight is www.jodileigh.com


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

JILLYBEAN~ YEAH RIGHT


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Holly crap shes been in a lot of comps!


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

If its nice Im going to run stairs tomorrow! There is this gorgeous place near my house-I used to always run em last summer. There is a hill there too, real steep, harder than the stairs!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

And she was #5 in Figure Nationals last year.  She knows her stuff!  She also uses Mike Davies as her advisor.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> 
> i am officially down 29 pounds since i started dieting (from 217 to 188 this morning....i think i am doing pretty damn good!)


Thats WICKED AWESOME Craig!!!!!!!!!! You and Jodie make a good team.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

He is busy eatting a cookie


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

(i want some...)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

man o man that woman is in wicked condition! shes looks jealously awesome!! 

HAHAHAH that pic of Craig is hilarious!  
dont tell us u lost all that weight by eating cookies!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

i hate my big quads..

i was thinking of not lifting for a while cuz the mass i added when i tried 4 reps... maybe ill just do excessively high reps.. 
cuz even at 15-20, i sometimes grow but generally maintain..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

everyone needs to go read my entry in my whore journal about the bank robbery that just happened


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> And this is stated as a myth where?


Here is one article on the high rep myth

http://www.healthforlife.com/shadow/secure-health-for-life/html/a6sets.html

*And on strength training*

Dispelling Misconceptions
Recent studies counter several widely held beliefs that may limit the physiologic and psychological benefits of weight training for women. 

Myth 1: Strength training causes women to become larger and heavier. *The truth is, strength training helps reduce body fat and increase lean weight* (1). These changes may result in a slight increase in overall weight, since lean body mass weighs more than fat. However, strength training results in significant increases in strength, no change or a decrease in lower-body girths, and a very small increase in upper-extremity girth. Only women with a genetic predisposition for hypertrophy who participate in high-volume, high-intensity training will see substantial increases in limb circumference. 

Myth 2: Women should use different training methods than men. Women are often encouraged to use weight machines and slow, controlled movements out of a fear that using free weights, manual resistance, explosiveness (high velocity, low force), or exercises that use body weight as resistance will cause injury. 

In fact, no evidence suggests that women are more likely to be injured during strength training than men. Proper exercise instruction and technique are necessary to reduce the risk of injuries for both men and women. All strength training participants should follow a program that gradually increases the intensity and load. 

Furthermore, sport-specific exercise should closely mimic the biomechanics and velocity of the sport for which an athlete is training (2). The best way to achieve this is to use closed-kinetic-chain exercise that involves multiple joints and muscle groups and the ranges of motion specific to the sport. For example, the push press--rather than triceps kickbacks--offers a superior arm extension training stimulus for improving the ability to throw the shot put in track and field. 

Myth 3: Women should avoid high-intensity or high-load training. Women are typically encouraged to use limited resistance, such as light dumbbells, in their strength exercises. Often such light training loads are substantially below those necessary for physiologic adaptations and certainly less than those commonly used by men. 

Most women are able to train at higher volumes and intensities than previously believed. In fact, women need to train at intensities high enough to cause adaptation in bone, muscle, cartilage, ligaments, and tendons. When exercise intensity provides insufficient stimulus, physiologic benefits may be minimal (3). To gain maximum benefit from strength training, women should occasionally perform their exercises at or near the repetition maximum for each exercise.

http://www.stumptuous.com/weights.html


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Here is one article on the high rep myth
> 
> http://www.healthforlife.com/shadow/secure-health-for-life/html/a6sets.html
> ...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok....I have read both of what you have posted.  Nowhere does it state that higher reps should not be used to lean down.  I'm not saying leaning down in the terms of spot reduction either, because you can not spot reduced.  It only states that higher reps do not add to muscluar developement. It also does not state in there anything about doing high reps beyond 20 adding to fat gains.

I'm sorry...no where does it state what I have asked....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

> Leg Training ...Ann-Marie's Way
> by Ann-Marie Crooks (Top National Competitior)
> Be sure to check out Ann-Maries super Web site, this is one you don't want to miss (there are some great pictures here!). links to other peoples page.
> Not a day of my life goes by that I am not complemented on my leg development..unless I am wearing long pants. Even in cotton leggings, I am asked how I got my legs that way. The most flattering part is not that I am complimented for that particular body part, but that the comments come from both sexes, all age groups, and non-bodybuilders.
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure anyone can lose size alright at 20+ reps, no question, but it may not all be fat it will probably be mostly muscle.  At least this was my own personal experience and I wish I had listened to TP to begin with 

Last year, and many people will remember me doing so, I attempted at high rep/low weight routine for legs.  I built my legs up and they were no longer proportionate to the rest of my body.  I lost 2 inches around my legs and I was pleased until I had a bodyfat test done and realized that my quad skinfold increased by 6mm which is alot for me because I have lean legs.  That is when I stopped and decided to go to strength training for my legs for a while.  I was able to reduce the skin fold back to normal and keep my legs the same new smaller size and at this point I was even bulking.

Of course now I'm trying to grow them again 

Those links are very good reference in understanding some of the myths but I do know we are all different.  When I've experienced something I try to share my success and my failures in hopes that it will help others learn from them.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Sometimes it doesn't come across as trying to share your experieces.  Sometimes it seems that your advice is the only one that should be followed.  

Not everyone has the same body chemistry and peoples body's responde differently to different types of training.  For you the higher reps with less weight may have not worked.  But with someone who has heavier legs such as myself, it does work.  Doing heavy weight for low reps increases my mass in my legs, not nec. the body fat and some people do not want more mass in their legs.  You could have been retaining water and not fat when you tried it.  Its really hard to say.  I just find it hard to accept as a "myth" when in may have been your own opinion and experience.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

We trained legs tonight.

laying leg curls
4x15@30, 50, 50,40
leg ext.
4x15@60, 80, 100, 90 Negatives-3x70
Leg presses wide stance
4x15@180, 270, 270, 270
S.L.D.L supersetted with 4x30 in and outs
4x15@65, 85, 105, 105
Hip Add. 2x15@60, 80
Hip Ab. 2x15@70
calf raises
3x20@180


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm believe it is the other way around.  *Going high weights less reps actually tears the fibers, which would make them grow.*  But then that is what everyone I train with tells me.


This is the myth I was dispelling as you originally asked.



> To lean them out, you would do more reps and less weights.


 And this sounds like a personal experience as well. 

It is proven over and over again that strength training will lean you out and increase lean weight and not mass.  That is not a myth AND it is my own personal experience as well.

If I felt my way was the only way, as you seem to portray me as, then I wouldn't have so many different answers to different questions on this or any other board I'm at.  

I do not wish to argue but I will say that I am ALWAYS saying that we are differnet and what works for 1 will not work for everyone.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

We are very different in ALOT of ways.  I just don't believe everyone is so cookie cutter in the way they should train and diet.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

reow! cat fight! Jodie @ Jodie!

I got front row seats


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Nah....no cat fight.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Im so confused now as to what to do ladies....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im so confused now as to what to do ladies....



dont worry about them
they are just going head to head   ...

Jill just keep doing what you've been doing


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

I think by strength training that article was refering to WEIGHT training.. NOT a high weight low rep scheme


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> reow! cat fight! Jodie @ Jodie!
> 
> I got front row seats


No, not a cat fight - just a disagreement.



> I think by strength training that article was refering to WEIGHT training.. NOT a high weight low rep scheme


The first article is referring to high reps, second article refers to strength training.  High weight low rep scheme is strength training and ALL training that involves lifting a weight is Weight training


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I was simple stating that to build MASS in any body part you would do low rep higher weight.   To gain conditioning you would do less weight, higher reps.  This is not a myth.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

JODIEBOLONGIE!!!!!!!!! what are you doing up so early woman?? 
its like what 5am your time?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I had to be to work at 7am, we had breakfast at the gate for our residents.  They got Chik-fil-a!
Jenjen...I'm usually up at 6am to go do cardio.  We never get to sleep in late.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jodie (Bolongie) (is that supposed to be bologna??)


How are you this morning?  Sorry you didn't get to sleep in this morning -- I did!!  YEAH!!!  I didn't do cardio this morning, I slept in and rested...felt so good too.

Did you eat Chik-Fil-A????????????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I did not eat Chik-Fil-A.   Yesterday was my schedule cheat food day.  No more until 2 more weeks.

We did pass out 50 of those biscuits with newspaper and juice.  I had my eggies and oatmeal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

That's my girl!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

whats Chik-Fil-A ?  
chicken?

hehe yah yah Bologna. I like to spell it with IE though!  

I never sleep in either Jodie... just cant.. usually never past 7.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ That's great that you didn't have any Chick fil a!! You Rock


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Ahhhh...Chik-Fil-A...they are awesome sandwichs that are kinda like a pressure cooked piece of chicken from KFC but better.  And they have these awesome waffle fries!   I have a friend at the gym that refers to them as sodium loaded chicken sandwichs.  LOL   Here's a link to their sight.  http://www.chick-fil-a.com/


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning Stacey!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

sodium is right!!!!!!!  

Chick-fil-A® Chicken Biscuit  
  %DV 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serving Size - oz 4.8  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serving Size - g 137g  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calories 400  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calories from fat 160   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Fat 18g 28% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saturated fat 4.5g 22% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trans fat 3g  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cholesterol 30mg 10% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sodium 1,200mg 50% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Carbohydrates 43g 14% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dietary Fiber 2g 7% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sugars 5g  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Protein 16g


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 25, 2004)

ok...i feel i need to put my 2 cents in here...kinda long but i couldnt do it any other way.

fast twitch vs slow twitch(endurance fibers) training.

there is a sequence to the order in which muscle fibers are recruited...and an order to which they fatigue...fast twitch are only recruited when heavy enough loads are incorporated.....which is why you should incorporate heavy lifting into your training somehow.

They also fatigue the fastest which will then put the burden of the  lifting on the slow twitch (endurance) fibers.

While it is true that to incrase an endurance fiber's capacity to prolong contractions you must train it in the 75-100 rep range....to force those fibers to hypertrophy these type of reps are not needed...you simply have to fatigue the type II fibers and continue lifting as heavy as possible with the Type I fibers for 6-8 reps (negatives are great too!)

High rep/low weight training can be very good for providing definition although the reasons why it works are disputed (as we see here with the jodi vs jodie controversy). 

Definition first and foremost is related to bodyfat so you must decrease the fat to see what you got, this is a given. But beyond that, how do you create those great seperations that seem to elude you no matter how much you diet and do cardio? Well there are a few ways....one major way is to play in the chemistry set like most pros and many competitors do...we dont want to go there.

The other way seems to be to do high rep/low weight training (15-30 reps sometimes)....some people think it has to do with the amount of blood that you can pump into the muscle bellies with high rep training....some people say (and some good research is out there) that there is such thing as spot reduction to some degree but is only noticeable AFTER a significant amount of bodyfat has been shed through diet and cardio...this "little bit" of spot reduction that may occur, sould be what seperates the top competitors from everyone else.

Whatever the reason may be, it works if applied correctly. I have been a trainer since 1995 and have seen it work with my clients and friends, myself, jodie, and the pros.......at this point, physiologically speaking there is no good answer to why it works and as jodi's article pointed out...there are actually some good arguments against it working.....so be it....my experience tells me otherwise.

Of course some things to keep in mind that jodi and jodie always bring up....what works for one may not work for another...there is no "one best way"...the best way is what works for "you"...so experiment and find out for yourself.

another thing to remember is that it is usually a good idea to cycle your training.....do a phase of lifting for strength....a phase for mass.....a phase for endurance or definition or whatever you want to call it.....this way you are sure to hit all the fibers at some point....keep yourself from injury since you arent lifting heavy ALL the time...andyour body wont adapt so hopefully you will make improvements on a consistent basis.

ok....i'm done.... wheew!!!
(at least for now)


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 25, 2004)

i didnt have chik filet either although i was offered one...by Jodie! (i think she was testing me)

after my bad eating yesterday i have no buisness eating a biscuit of any kind!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

cookie monster!  


well explained Craig!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 25, 2004)

why thank ya Ma'am!

i look like cookie monster in that pic.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you Sweetie!


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Noodles???  MMMMM, pasta!  hehe
> 
> Jstar...do you lift heavy all the way up to the show?  I find that helps in keeping size.  The only thing I stop training 14 days out are my legs.  I'll do upper body workouts til that Wednesday before the show.  Cutting legs out that far gets alot of the water out of them and your not forcing more blood into them and keeping them pumped.



For about 6 weeks leading up to the show I did 12-15 reps. I didn't lose any size but I prefer training with a 6-10 rep range. The final week I did a depletion where I worked the whole body (circuit style) and did cardio 30-45 min with no carbs Mon-Wed. I carbed-up Thu-Sat (no training those days). 

For my next show I am going to keeps my reps @ 6-10 til one week out. The depletion schedule worked well so I am going to use it again.  

I just read your debate with Jodi on high reps/lighter weight vs low reps/heavy weight for legs. I definitely think it's an individual thing. My legs are the size I want them to be and now I just focus on keeping them tight - they respond the quickest of all gain size easy. I prefer to train them w/high reps (12-15 to failure). If I used the 3-6 range for most leg exercises it would really bother my knees.  I definitely think it depends on the individual though

I haven't trained legs in 2 weeks and they feel like they are tightening up from cardio, esp the treadmill @ a high incline..does that seem weird I mean my legs physically feel like they have done a weight w/o for DAYS now.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm glad the carb deplete works for you!  I look like pooh when I do it and I get spacey when I only have 1/4 c oats and half of a small spud for three days.  Sodium load worked better for me, basically kept the diet the same as when cutting but adding a lil more salt to each meal, then cutting it completely out on Wed. night and drinking buttloads of water til that Friday.

when you did the circuit type stuff the last week, did you do it daily or every other day?  I'm curious how it worked.

You do have nice legs!  Just the right size. (dang tall girls! They get the long lean leggies!)  That treadmill can be mean on that incline!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a question....

If you have a friend that they had to take the baby before it was born, is it appropriate to send her a sympathy card?  The baby wasn't developing properly and they had to perform an emergency surgery.  I feel so bad for her, she is basically a good person just has had alot of issues in life.  Now this happens.  she has lived with Craig and I for a short period last year, when things were tough for her.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have a question....
> 
> If you have a friend that they had to take the baby before it was born, is it appropriate to send her a sympathy card?  The baby wasn't developing properly and they had to perform an emergency surgery.  I feel so bad for her, she is basically a good person just has had alot of issues in life.  Now this happens.  she has lived with Craig and I for a short period last year, when things were tough for her.




Defintly send her a card Jodie.taht would be kind and thoughtful. shows you care. perhaps a flower or something to. ? 
thats a sad situation!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

We'll get her a card this evening.  I still have her Mom's addie, she is back there for now so we'll send it there.   I know she is just devastated, I believe very much that God just wasn't ready for her to have a child yet.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

I would definaltey send her a Card Jodie...like Jen said...it shows you care & that you & Craig are thinking of her.

Wow, that is so sad!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of sending her the brownie mix we have here that she likes too.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

GOOOOD IDEA!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We'll get her a card this evening.  I still have her Mom's addie, she is back there for now so we'll send it there.   I know she is just devastated, I believe very much that God just wasn't ready for her to have a child yet.



...doesnt sound like she was ready to have a child yet either


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

A card is a nice thought, simpy stated. (keep the brownies for your next cheat!)

Back to the leg thing-Im with Jstar that 4-6 reps would really bother my knees, 6 even hurts them. I dont want any more size at all, actually if I lost size I would be happy. What rep range do you recommend Jodie? Leggies tomorrow-Ive been doing heavy for a while, Its time for a change!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jodie, I think a card is nice.   Maybe in a week or so, you can go see her.  Does she live far?

I think you should make those brownies and take them to her!!

Jill, if you wanna lose size, go lighter weight and more reps.  Right Jodie?  Also, you may want to start doing some walking lunges ON the treadmill.   I only say that from personal experience.   I've lost approximately 2 to 3 inches on my legs, but also toned and gained some definition by doing those.

I start out w/ an incline of 6.0 and do 12 lunges, then walk for a minute, go to 9.0 incline and do 12 lunges, then walk for a minute, go to 12.0 incline and do 12 lunges, then walk for a minute, go to 15.0 incline and do 12 lunges, then walk for a minute.

By the time you get to the last set, your legs are on fire, but it definitely works


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks fitgirl!!! You are real sweet, Ill give that a try. What speed are you at on the tm? Ive recently started walking on an incline, instead of other cardio machines and Im loving it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

OOOOHHHHH, sorry, do those only on 1.5 speed, you can go to 1.6 if you want, but be careful that you don't lose your form.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Any faster Id probably fall, face first!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jill...I do higher reps for myself.  Just try it each way and see what works for you.  I've done those incline lunges on the treadmill and they are killer!  Can't really set the pace to high or you wouldn't be able to keep a good form with the lunge.

Tam...I would go see her, but she is in Ashboro, NC.  Kinda far to go visit, or I would.  
Keep the brownies???  Jillie...I made myself sick with the last bag before I baked them.  I had so much of it, that the brownies were skinny ones and kinda hard after they were done.  I ended up skipping my last carb meal with lunch because I couldn't stomach the thought of something sweet.

Cat..your kinda right when you say she isn't responable enough to have a child.  At 24 she has a hard time keeping a job, etc.  But with the things she has gone through, losing an unborn child is something I wouldn't wish upon anyone.  Misscarriages are extremely difficult to deal with.  You tend to blame yourself for what happens even if it is something you could not have prevented.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jill...I do higher reps for myself.  Just try it each way and see what works for you.  I've done those incline lunges on the treadmill and they are killer!  Can't really set the pace to high or you wouldn't be able to keep a good form with the lunge.
> 
> Tam...I would go see her, but she is in Ashboro, NC.  Kinda far to go visit, or I would.
> ...




My dad has 4 kids of his own....and 3 more that are step kids
he's 39 i think...

and he's still not ready for kids...never was, never will be
err i dont wanna get into it tho
he's sucky as a person and dad i guess but he loves us
and i love him still


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Tonight's workout was Arms.

HS Preacher curls
4x15@25, 50, 50(12), 50(5)dropped to 25x10 with 2 single arm negs at the end
Zbar curls
4x15@50, 50, 60(12), 60 (15)
Standing double bi curls(new for me)
4x15@20, 30, 40(7), 30(8) with 2 negs at the end
overhead ext supersetted with single arm pushdowns
3x15@60             3x15@40
Tri Press machine
3x15@60

25 mins on stairmaster set on rolling hills at a 5, this will be increased to 30 mins for evning cardio tomorrow.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

We always gotta love our parents.  They take care of us when we are babies, when they are old, we may have to take care of them.  

Did you realize MyCat that your dad is only a few years older than me?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We always gotta love our parents.  They take care of us when we are babies, when they are old, we may have to take care of them.
> 
> Did you realize MyCat that your dad is only a few years older than me?



err

actually he didnt really take care of me as a baby

he was there...actually i dont really know...i think he worked and my mom worked too
but i think when she was off she took care of me...
but i know he wasnt there for my lil bro who is 2 years younger...

He left and moved when i was 2

yea i realize that your almost that old 
good age...i guess


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm off to bed.  I slept like crap lastnight worrying I wasn't gonna get up in time for this morning.  Have a good night!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

What are your thoughts on drop sets? Ive been incorperating a tonne of them into my workouts and loving it! BTW thanks for the leg advice-Im gonna go to high reps starting tomorrow. 15-20 range sound good?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

nighty night

i gtg too


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Myself I normally go to 15 on higher reps. I would think that doing 20 don't use as many sets. maybe 3 of what your doing.  Try it and see how it goes.

We've been adding some drop sets into our workouts, I've been getting tired toward the end of them, so instead of form suffering, we drop it down about 40% and finish up with that.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

cardio this am was a no go.  I wanted to sleep.  Craig was being cute and cuddley so I stayed in bed til 7am.  Plus the kitty cat didn't want to move.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Work is sooooooooooooooooo slow and boring!  I wanna go home and crawl back in bed.  Plus Chinese food sounds yummy for lunch.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Same here J, I am doing nothing -- literally nothing!!   I would love to go home early.  Might be able to, just depends on what happens after lunch time.  I know I have a couple of errands to run for the boss, but that's it.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

excuses excuses!  
JK woman. youve been working hard. one day isnt bad! 
I had a super super wopper long day yestarday at work! glad I have the weekend off!  hopefully your day goes by real fast! but nooooooooooooo chinese for you missy!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Steamed chicken and veggies.  I asked Jon, he said as long as its steamed and has no sauces.  I'll probably wait and go with Craig this weekend.

I was here 9 1/2 hours yesterday and still have to work this weekend.  Pitched a fit about having to work next Sunday for that radio remote (I worked three weekends in a row in March, that would have put me at 5 weekends in a row with the one for Easter)...so now...I have a 3 day weekend! Half day Thursday next week, then off Fri. Sat. and Sun.  I work Sat the weekend of Easter, then off three more days and no weekends the rest of the month.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

gosh If I ever find a chinese place that serves steamed cluck cluck and veggies thats be great! all the fried and MSG makes me soo ill! 

ohhh well all these long hours wil pay off then for April! hang in there and drink more water!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

June!  LOL  We have 11 weeks.  Reminds me I need to call Bonnie about a green suit.

You have to ask the Chinese food place to cook it that way.  They'll look at ya funny but will do it for ya.

Chickie!  I'm on my 3rd liter of water already this am.  I've been up since 7.  It's 11:30.  I'm about to float and tinkle myself to death.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

I like this thread....http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22055.  Kinda explains what I was saying about low reps adding to the mass.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

I keep forgeting your soo many hours behind me! its 3pm already here! 

hahaha most of them chinese d00ds wouldnt know what I was saying! there was ONE chinese place I loved. the buffet. lotsa raw veggies and salads and shrimpo(cold plain) and grilled chicken(I hope it wasnt kitty kats. lol) .. 

11 weeks!  its coming so soon! your gonna rock the stage! I sooo wish I could be there tho.. grrrr... 

I like that thread too!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

I WISH It was slow here at work!!! I'm Ready for the weekend. We have been SOOO SWAMPED everyday..and I have been working 10 to 10.5 hour days--ugggggggg 

BUT ITS FRIDAY GIRLS!

Jodie I'm glad you have the weekend OFF! YEAH!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Abs from this am.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

HOLY SMOKES LOOK AT YOUR ABS!! THEY ARE AWEOME!!! OMG! WOW!!  GIRL YOU ARE SMOKIN'!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

They actually look better in person than that pic.  But thank you.  I'll see if Craig will take full pics this weekend while working on posing stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Thats awesome Jodie!! You should be very proud of yourself!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm trying to be!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

JODIEBOLOGNIE!!!!!! your abs are really coming through woman!!!   :bounce: 
Way to go!! wahooooooo


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

11 weeks! thats the same as me for my new journal, whats your exact date June 11th?? thats so cool!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

I want your abbies....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 26, 2004)

i want your granny pannies  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Those were my boy panties!  I love my boy panties!  Must have 8 pairs of them.   But then Cat doesn't know Boy Panties are not granny panties cuz he is only 16.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Greekie..where are you going in 11 weeks?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

I like my lace shorts undies but I cant wear them with anything cuz they stick out in the back when I sit!

In 11 weeks is my churchs greek festival, I wanna look good  

check out my new journal hon


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Shoulders tonight.

DB presses supersetted with front raises
4x15 @25, 25, 30, 30     4x15@15,15,20,20
Standing lateral raises
4X15@20, 25(12), 20, 20
1/4 seated laterals
3x15@15, 25, 25
reverse pec dec
2x15@50

Had shrimp with salad for dinner!  Needed something different than chicken or turkey.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh ok....I will look in the new journal.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 26, 2004)

Out of curiousity, how long do your weight workouts usually take?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

usually no more than an hour.  I try to keep them about 45 mins.  anything longer than the hour, I feel like I am in there forever.

then ya have to add in another 30 mins for pm cardio.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Those were my boy panties!  I love my boy panties!  Must have 8 pairs of them.   But then Cat doesn't know Boy Panties are not granny panties cuz he is only 16.  LOL



im sorry that i dont wear panties


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

I hope not Cat, we would begin to wonder about you if you did.  Some kind of fetish that you have that you do in your bedroom?


----------



## jstar (Mar 27, 2004)

oooh I love boy short undies.  they are so comfy!

Jodie - I am going to PM you the depletion diet I did at one week out. It sort of has a sodium depletion built into it too.  If you are interested in using it definitely do a test run early on and see if it makes a difference. Most of the gals I competed with used this (except for the really lean girls because if they deplete they will disappear!) I hold water around the midsection cuz I eat too much sodium so depleting works wonders for me.

BTW nice abs!


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

I always wear "boy" panties when Im getting ready around the house!! I think they are sex-e!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll look at it and see Jstar.  I found that if I keep my diet pretty much the same the last week, but adding a little more sodium up until Wednesday then cutting it completely worked well.  That Friday night I had a steak using seasoning with no salt (forgot the name of the nasty crap) with veggies filled me back in nicely. The day of the show I used foods that had a little more sugar in them with no sodium and kept the water intake low.  The pic of me and Craig was taken right after the am pre judging, I thought I had filled in pretty good.  Plus we have Jon who will be tweaking the diet that whole week, as we will be having to go in daily to see him that last week.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

What kinds of food with sugar??? I heard competitors eat pie filling, yum!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

I had peanut butter cookies that I had baked the night before.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

I love my boy panties!!! although I have some pink ones with cherries on the, dont think boys would wear em! hahaha  

pb COOKIES!  

great workout last nite Jodie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Girl my body is weird!  Add sugar to the mix and it fills out like crazy! Vains everywhere. 

cherries on your panties?  I'll leave that one alone.  
 

Jstar...I printed what you sent.  It looks like a solid plan!  We'll see about giving it a trial to see how it would work.  But I'm such a bitch when I do zero zero carbs.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

How much water do you drink Jodie, in L's? Cause Ive really upped mine, cut out diet drinks, and am sick of being in the bathroom every 30mins, literally. Any suggestions?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

In liters...I average about 6 to 8 per day.  I have this sportsbottle that goes everywhere with me.  It's always full.  I go through 1 doing am cardio, about 4 to 5 during the day, then another 2 or so with workout and pm cardio.  Plus I usually have 1 20oz diet coke in the am, since I don't do coffee.

I know...they should just put us in diapers.  DEPENDS!!  here we come!  I would think as your body adjusts to the water intake that it would slow down some. Are you cutting back on carbs?  If so, that can add to the bathroom issue too.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

I called Bonnie and left a message about needing yet another suit!  She wasn't home, so left a message on her machine to get back with me.  

Do ya'll still think a green color?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

Dark green always goes quite well with red hair. Royal blue would also look nice on you, but I'd go with the green.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

^sounds good to me...

OK....ok, what are boy short panty things???

all i know are:
grannie panties, thongs, partial panty things...laced lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...BRPBOYZZZ&rfnbr=372&page=1&cgname=OSBRPBOYZZZ haha boyshorts


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

oh oh oh!!!

ok now i seee
i know girls that wear those...i just dont know the names
can you forgive me?  


But most girls my age wear thongs, thongs, and more thongs....


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

GREEN!!!!!!!!!!   

those look like my boy undies!!!!  
LOVE EM


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> oh oh oh!!!
> 
> ok now i seee
> ...




you been looking under every girls pants??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.kohls.com/products/produ...OLDER<>folder_id=93664129&bmUID=1080419138004<~~~Mine.  

Kohl's is my favorite store!

Cat shouldn't b e looking at girls undies!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.kohls.com/products/produ...OLDER<>folder_id=93664129&bmUID=1080419214930<~~~are cute, but I don't have these.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

why cant i look at girls pants if they want me too?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

prevert!  

Ladies beware of the teenager!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

lol

Usted esta un retrasado!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Damn it..speak English in my journal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

in a polite fashion i said:
You are a retard


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

I am not.  Well....My Momma told me I wasn't.  Did she lie?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Craig and I will have to do 45 mins cardio tomorrow.  It was not a good night for food.  We went food shopping...they had these Whole wheat low carb low fat tortillas.  Well................they are not here anymore!   We ate all 8.  Guess we kinda had an unscheduled cheat food.  The damage is as follows.  1 is a serving.  I had 4 of these damn things!
Calories: 95x4= too friggen much
Fat. 4x4=16
Carbs: 10x4=40
Protein: 5x4=20

I didn't have my 5th meal so I guess this was it?  We won't be buying these again.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

The bad stuff!!!!  But very tasty!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

We got up this am about 8, was on the bike at 8:30  Rode the stationary bike for 15 mins, then switched to the treadmill for 25.  Walked on a flat for 10, then incline for 5, then jogged off and on for 8, then walked the remainder.

I'm cutting my second carb meal for today because of those stupid tortillas.  Woke up all puffy from those damn things this morning, fingers felt like little veinna sausages.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

vienna sausages!!!

how ya doin today JodieBolognie!? fun cardio this morning I see!!  plz plz plezzzz soak up some sun and heat for me!! did I mention I hate Canada? 

hahah I overdid it on those tortillas once too. and I damn forgot to read the ingredients - gluten  allergic and bloated.. icky! 
what did you put on them?


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

The tortillas were 380 cals  jk. What did you eat em with ???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Jen and Jillie..I had them by themselves.  Didn't put anything on them.  Just rolled it up and inhaled.  I've been good today. eggies, oats, ground turkey, carb control yogurt.  Brought more turkey, aspargus and sweet potato for lunch later around 2:30ish.

Jen..we worked on posing after cardio today.  I suck at the front and rear lat one!  I have to work on that one and getting the attitude down! As Floyed says..being more graceful.  LOL  I don't wanna be gradceful for some reason. 

Sun?  it's cloudy today with some sprinkles.  I hope it is pretty this coming weekend when I am off.  The beach sounds fun.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The beach sounds fun.


 No fair. You working today?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm always working. Not off until Thursday, then 3 1/2 day weekend.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

hey


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey Cat..there are some chickies at the pool today, they look to be about 13...is that the age you need?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hey Cat..there are some chickies at the pool today, they look to be about 13...is that the age you need?



ha ha  
actually i prefer red heads...between the ages of 25-38


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Well you better go find you one.  Cuz...I know its not going to be me!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Somebody has a secret crush!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

It must be a Mommy type thing.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

I gotta question...well, maybe not a question but a concern.
I'm going to be doing two shows within a month of each other, I need to hunt up some sponsors, where would I find them?   I am going to ask Jon, my orhopedic surgeon, chiro., and my work, who else would be good to ask?  I'm looking at about $230 for both shows.  This amount is just entry fees and membership fees.   I thought about putting a link down the bottom of my thing here, but would it be tacky of me to do so?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

I dont think so hon, but it depends on your wording.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

tacky?? No way! anyone that wanted to help could pitch in! we want you to do soo well! 
hmmm what about asking some local gyms as well? or the one where you train? 
perhaps a tanning salon? or they could give you a deal on tanning or something. 
 ... Im still brainstorming here!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

We talked to the gym (which is a 24 hr fitness)  The manager said he would help out too!  He lives here on property, so I was kinda thought  that he  might.  I always thought 24 hr fitness would squeek!  Where I tan, now he does squeek!!!  He wouldn't give away anything!  I don't usually use a nutrition place other than bulk nutrition.com, we order pretty much everything online.  It's hard to beat their prices even with the small shipping amount.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

From today...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice!  thats one sponser down! 

how about....a hair salon for when you need your hair and stuff done? or wait.. will you?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Back


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

JODIEBOLOGNIE!!! your looking SMOKIN!   :bounce: 
killer guns lady!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

I'll have to see if my hair person will!  I just started going to her last hair appt.  I loved her.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

chest


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

My helpers Andi and Floyd.  Floyd is our posing coach.  Andi, she is my support and one to complain she is flabby. (she is sooo full of it!)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Craigie pooh and me


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

And my Hottie..he is down 30lbs in about 8 weeks.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

your coach is HUGE!!!! 
and Andi needs to get a grip, she dont look flabby to me! 

you chest is looking real thick and cut! nice! !


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Craigs looking great too!! you guys make such a hot couple!! 

30lbs in 8 weeks is insane! great work Craig!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

She isn't flabby Jen.  She swears she is fat (she wears a 2).  I wanna just slap her sometimes.  She's a sweetie.  Floyd is a doll.  One of the nicest people you'll ever meet and has the patients to deal with me.  

Thank you Jen on the chest thing.  It's one of my better parts.  I gotta create the illusion on boobies.

Craig said Thank you Jen.  ppsstt....check out his legs!  They are HOT!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Great pics Jodi and Craig! I sware you 2 should do a "couples" show!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Well you better go find you one.  Cuz...I know its not going to be me!



umm
i thought you would know that i was kidding 

So im telling you now

i was just kidding


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

30lbs in 8 weeks!!!! I need to do that diet!!!!!!

whats the secret


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 28, 2004)

It's called being a man lol.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> It's called being a man lol.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

LOL.  Greekie...he is eatting the same as me, but his carbs and protein is higher than mine.  His are about double mine.  And he is doing the same amount of cardio too.

Ummm.Catty.  I know your kidding. 

Jillie..this show doesn't have a couples one.  Maybe I can find one that does about the same time frame.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 28, 2004)

i'm not doing a couples show with her!

by the time i finish dieting down her arms are gonna be as big as mine.....thats not cool!

actually it is pretty cool....she is doing great, I am proud of her!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> i'm not doing a couples show with her!
> 
> by the time i finish dieting down her arms are gonna be as big as mine.....thats not cool!
> ...



no way, you arms will sitll be bigger, if not than you better get to work dude!

lol i know you were kidding but still


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah...just kidding....but she is lookin pretty damn big in the gun department.....she is gonna blow the other girls away.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> And my Hottie...




Indeed!!!


You look like you've lost some too Jodie.  You're looking pretty smokin' in the waist area!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

Jodie, I also think you should do some link at the bottom of your thread.   You know we'd all pitch in for your sponsorship.

Hey, I think the tanning salon, gym and hair places are great.   You could do a little advertising for them in return.  Maybe have your sponsors embroidered on your gym bag!!  Embroidery is pretty cheap.  Can't find someone to do it there, send me your bag, I'll have it done for you.

Looking good girl!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

OMG you are looking totally Awesome!!!!!!! Dang woman!!!   You are so strong!!! Awesome progress!!!

I don't think it's tacky at all to put something at the bottom for help!! They did it for me!! And Nobody was offended. Butterfly had it in her sig for me!  Who ever wants to help can!! I would totally pitch in a few $$!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll see about putting something at the bottom sometime today.  Just swamped at work this am.

Ya know I love you guys!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 29, 2004)

hey girly...havent seen you on all morning...sheri must be crackin the whip at work today....giver her some chocolate and tell her to chill!

i just ate tuna....yummmmmm!
(now i smell...the other kids wont play with me)

i was thinking about seeing if my school would be a sponsor for us....just gotta find out who to talk to.

hey..dont work to hard...its bad for your health!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

Just having to work on this 90 day marketing plan and that Radio remote thing.  I'm thinking of takin one of my half days Thursday so I would be off 4 full days.  They owe me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

unfortunately, i dont think any kind of diet would make me lose even half that (15lbs) in 8 weeks. i was thinking of doing something similar to you, maybe higher calories.. i dunno what to do anymore..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

V...my calories are about 1100 or so, I think.  Only because I have had so much to drop for this show.  I function just fine being that low. I actually perfer it for some odd reason.  I just like having everything down so I don't have to think about what to have for lunch, dinner etc.  The hardest part is figuring out which sort of green bean to have or if we are having fish, chicken or turkey.  If you do decide to give it a try, make sure your taken your efa's.  Those are a must.  dry skin is ichy and so is brittle hair.


----------



## jstar (Mar 29, 2004)

Congrats Jodie and Craig Fantastic progress you guys 

Jodie - one girl around here wrote a letter to the local police dept (or it might have been the fire dpt) and they gave her $100 buck with no expectations in return.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

hi


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

Jstar..that is an excellent idea!  It's a tax write off for them!  I'm going to wait and see what I can come up with around here before I post anything down on my thingie here.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Cat.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

Chest workout for today.
db flat bench press supersetted with pop squats
4x15@30, 45,45,45           4x30
db incline flyes supersetted with squat thrusts
3x15@30(fully supinated)     3x10
pec dec supersetted with walking lunges
3x15@40, 50, 50                  3x20
Cable crossovers
3x10@50

30 mins on stepper set on invertals.
Dinner was an egg omelet with shrooms and onions.
Diet will probably be adjusted next week, as I am not hungry an hour before I am suppose to eat anymore.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

30 mins cardio this am on the treadmill.  Nothing exciting just the same ole stuff.  With the time change this weekend, we should be able to go start sprints next week. which will cut the cardio some.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Gooood Morning Jodie!!!  How are you today?  I forgot all about the time change Sunday, let's see --- we "Spring" forward so that means we gain an hour, right?  It being 7am, means it is really only 6am....wait, that would be that we lose an hour.....oh my gosh, that's going to be so hard getting up at 5am and it really only being 4am.......


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girlie!

To spring forward...if it is 6am, it would make it 7am.  Means it will be getting darker alot later.  We fall back in the fall, when they take that hour away so we get less sleep.

I'm sooooo looking forward to the weekend!  I'm finally off!!!  I'm burnt out with work.  Need the time off.  My sister is coming this way Friday, so I am meeting her sometime Friday.  Then I have no clue what else to do for the remaining days.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 30, 2004)

Spring kicks ass.....i love longer days....makes me happy.....almost as happy as reeses cups.

The cops were out like crazy today on the beltway.....i saw 11 cops with people pulled over...no joke....everybody hug a cop today, they are so cool when they give out speeding tickets...not!

I think I am going to walk home so I dont get a ticket.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Awww I love it when we Spring forward.. That way I can take my walks after 8pm and not rushing home to do it before dark!  yeah!!!

Hi Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Stacey!   I wanting Chinese.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Cherie is gone for a little while!  woohoo

Andrea told me I was fired today. I asked...when can I leave?  Cherie didn't think it was too funny.  Told me that that was mean.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

uggggggggg I got sick off of Chinese on saturday..don't want that for a lONG LONG TIME!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

your not REALLY fired are you Jodiebolognie?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Nah...It was wishful thinking.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

damn ya had me worried woman! haha


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

I couldn't get fired if I tired from here.  I'm suprised I didn't the other day when I pitched a fit about working all those weekends in a row and not wanting to work this Sunday for this radio promo. (I got the WHOLE weeekend off instead) Plus for some reason the resident's like me and I get stuck doing all the marketing crap.  Noone else wants to do it.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 30, 2004)

you get stuck doing marketing because you are hot....this means when you go talk to people (men) they are going to be suckers and do buisness with you (because you are hot)

hmm...or it could be that you are the only one at work who can deal with people...even if they do piss you off.

i think its cause you're hot....all you gotta do is smile at me and look at me with those pretty green eyes and a pouty face and i turn into a world class sucker (or as dale would say...your man-bitch)

so kids...what did we learn from this today?

hot chicks do good in marketing and sales....especially when dealing with suckers...oops, i meant to say men.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Men like you?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 30, 2004)

men with dicks


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

most men are those, you are an exception.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Craig...I lost to the Chex Mix.  about 1/2c. of it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Plus for some reason the resident's like me (



The resident's don't like you because you look better than they do.   It's just the green monster rearing it's ugly head, don't worry honey!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Nooooo...they do like me.   Alot of them would rather deal with me instead of other people.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh see what I get for reading too fast????   

OH well, you do -- that's all


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Tam...the chinese was yummy!  I saved half the container for Craig and 3/4's of the rice too. 2 fortune cookies.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

I had 1/2cup of chex mix last night-- I'm not buying it for awhile now! I love it.. I get the honeynut kind only! It's the best!!!

Yep I agree with Craig-- they like you because you are a sweetheart, and very purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh that Honey Chex mix is yummy!!!  Cherie only gets the tradional kind at the office.  If it was the honey one...I would be in SERIOUS trouble. I'd be snacking the whole day.  I left the office today when they started breaking out cookie dough to bake.  

That is sweet of you to say that Stacey.  I have a few residents that are real treasures themselves.  Now Craig...he's just wanting


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh my gosh....was the chinese good??   Did you save one of those fortune cookies _(that I told you not to get in the first place)_ for Craig?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Jodie!! Yep I know, I can't walk past the chip isle without getting it ITS My weakness. I buy a bag once a month! I love that stuff!!!!

I'm proud of you for leaving when they broke out the cookie dough.

They have had powdered donuts & Krispy Kreme donuts & cookies in the office kitchen since yesterday and I haven't touched them!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh my gosh.....I'm getting a pic of what's in my office.....brb


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

hey peeps


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's all the eggs and candy.....I"m sick of looking at it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Off to the gym now!!!  Later peeps


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Off to the gym now!!!  Later *peeps*


word stealer


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

JodieBolognie...did you and MrChex have a rendezvous today! 

what kind of office is it that youwork in.. I mean you guys have a full kitchen? always baking goodies!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

LOL, i know right! what kind of office bakes cookies?? 

*grabs a handful of chocolates and runs!*


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

I work at an apartment complex leasing apts.  We do have a fully equipped kitchen in the clubhouse.  It's bad news!  I'm not sure if they baked the cookies or not.  When we went back later, it didn't smell like they baked anything.

Apartment Complexes are bad about having smell good stuff in their offices.  Trying to create that homey feeling so people will "feel at home" and lease an apartment.  Brainwash BS. 
LOL

Tam...I ate them both.  They only gave me two.

Greeky!  No chocs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> word stealer



Baby, I was using "peeps" when you thought they were just little birdy candies.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Tonights workout was back.

4x15 Reverse grip pulldowns
60, 70, 80, 80
4x15 Narrow grip pulldowns @80
3x15 Wide grip pulldowns@80, 70, 70(10) dropped to 50 for 10 more
4x15 Close grip bent over rows
65, 70, 70, 70
2x12 deadlifts @95 (haven't done these in ages)
2x20 Ext. with 25
hang leg raises (to the sides)
2x20
decline ab crunchs
2x25

30 mins cardio on the stairhell on rolling hills at a 5


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Little marshmellow birdie candies....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  SUGAR!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

i dont even know wat a birdie candy thing is....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Peeps are Easter Candy Cat.  You know, those little marshmellow Easter Candies that look like a bunny or a bird......


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

sorry i dont eat candy
so i wouldnt have a clue, especially if it has choc in it

i hate choc.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Peeps do not have choc.  They are marshmellows covered with this sugar stuff.  Go to Walmart...in the Easter Candy isle....look for PEEPS.    http://www.marshmallowpeeps.com/  <<~~~PEEPS.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

No cardio this am.   I was lazy, my body ached and I just did not feel like getting out of bed.  I needed the day off from it.  PLus tonight is leg night.


I had another idea!!   I know and have shot with several photographers here in Houston, I am going to post a message about the upcoming shows on their board to see about donations!  Should be pretty easy!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

awesome idea Jodie!!!!  I think they should go for it!! 

good you listened to your body though! have fun with legs tonite!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a great idea Jodie....I'm sure they would go for that!

Thanks for posting that info on peeps by the way!!!   Makes me only want Peeps more.....nothing for Tam until after the 5th though


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Baby, I was using "peeps" when you thought they were just little birdy candies.



LMAO! I can vouch for her on this... SHE has used Peeps FOREVER!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

How true, how true!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Jodie-- That was smart  to listen to your body!! You needed the rest..and will work hard tonight on your legs. 
I had my alarm set for 5:30 am to get up and go jogging.. well I woke up at 6:05am to hear my alarm had been going off for 35 minutes!! !LoL Cody didn't even wake me up, he was under the covers snoooozing!!! LMAO!!


FITGIRL~ Dang thats a lottttt of chocolate!! I'm proud of you for being so STRONG!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

The alarm did go off at 6, I slapped it until 7.  Craig did go down to the fitness center here at the complex and got his out of the way.  I just couldn't bring myself to do it.

My back is sore all down the middle from all those damn pulldowns. I'm just being a  baby today.

Tam.....that is ALOT of chocolate!  I think we only have hard candies left around here. (thank goodness!)

I set up a yahoo and paypal  account to post on the photography board...so we'll see!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Jodie  -- YOU'RE LOOKING GRRRRRREEEAATTTTT!!!  I know what you mean about cardio.  Sometimes it's best to take a break every now and then.  Does you good.  Both mentally and physically.

Sponsors generally approach you at competitions or you can send your Bio to supplement companies.  Also, it may be helpful to start up your own website.  Maybe for $$$ sake, you and Craig can do the website together.  Good luck hon and like everyone said already, it never hurts to add a little request in your signature.

I'll see what I can do too!
Babs


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Babsie...HI!!!   I am thinking my photographers would be alot easier than a supplement co.  I had my own website and got tired of it so I took it down. 

Some of my pics are here.http://www.texasmodelconnection.com/cgi/model.cgi?q=view&id=11


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

JODIE OMG THOSE PICTURES ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!! My Fave. is the one where your standing between the water--- Love that.

Who took the pictures?? Man I'm getting my bootie in shape now, so I can do this too. I want to so bad!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Most of them were done by Steven Elliott Hendrix from Dallas.  A few of the others from Gene from Steelfitness, John Wright from Houston, and Jerry Brown from Brownsville area.   Most of those are on the board I go too, except Gene.

You should do some Stacey!  You would love it.  I only like doing them when I am in contest shape, otherwise I look like a beached whale.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

I love those pictures Jodie......You are so awesome.   I want those legs, and those arms, and that chest (w/ my volume of course   ), and that back.......ok, ok, I take it all


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie...HI!!!   I am thinking my photographers would be alot easier than a supplement co.  I had my own website and got tired of it so I took it down.
> 
> Some of my pics are here.http://www.texasmodelconnection.com/cgi/model.cgi?q=view&id=11




You know, you're absolutely right!!!  Leslie I believe promotes herself this exact way!  I don't recall exactly what site she's on however, it's located in my IM Comp Journal.

You look stunning in all those pics.  You'll get your break hon.  Trust me.  How many leads have you gotten off that particular site?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

True....I'm just wanting to go another route first before posting a link at the bottom of my signature here.

I'm hunting online for ideas on sponsorship letters to use.  LOL  I know most of the photographers so I know all I really need to do is post and ask away.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Tam....Why can't I have your chest too?  I need boobies!   j/k 

Thank you guys for the wonderful comments on those pics.  I usually don't post them many places.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

You share the leanness, I'll share the boobs......Lord knows I have enough for the both of us!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think we would look silly if we both only had one each!

You'll be there and lean for your show!  In time it comes.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

You look great in all those pics! You should change you avi, and show off that sexy body with your beautiful face!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh noooo, I'm not giving you one!  But I'll give you some of each.....just 150 or so CC's......

I know I'll be lean, just can't imagine right now, me being like I need to be.   I guess it's really hard to imagine yourself w/ that type of body when you've never had it and don't have it.   Man, I can't wait to see what changes I make over the NEXT 30 days.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Craig would have issues with that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You look great in all those pics! You should change you avi, and show off that sexy body with your beautiful face!






OH I TOTALLY AGREE W/ JILL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wait a min....he has one with me as his avi.  Craig...ya silly goof.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 31, 2004)

what are you talking about?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 31, 2004)

i would have issues with you changing your avi but puting alink to all your pictures is ok....does that make sense?

i dont care what your avi is as long as the kitty and boobies are covered....not like much more is covered at the show...lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Everything is covered.  no kitty or boobie pics there or anywhere.


----------



## jstar (Mar 31, 2004)

Jodie those pictures are BEAUTIFUL. Now that I see you close up I do really think green is the color for you!

Have you ever tried putting yourself on onemodelplace.com? There is also another one that seems better, hmmm, modelfitness.com maybe?

Oh, I love the pic of you by the pier at the beach, very classy and pretty


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a listing at One Model Place.  Just haven't had the time to do much of it.  Plus most of those peeps want nudies and I don't do nudies.

Pier by the beach?  Those were taken in Dallas, on top of a 12 story building, the one with the pool was taking in Arlington, Texas at the host hotels pool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

The kitty.....ah ha ha ha ah ha ha ha


----------



## jstar (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh I looked to quick - it looked like a beach. don't mind me, having no caffeine is making my head split.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie...HI!!!   I am thinking my photographers would be alot easier than a supplement co.  I had my own website and got tired of it so I took it down.
> 
> Some of my pics are here.http://www.texasmodelconnection.com/cgi/model.cgi?q=view&id=11




  JODIEBOLOGNIE WHY DIDNT YOU SHOW US THOSE PICS BEFORE. THEY ARE ABSOLUTLY STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh Jstar...I hate no caffeine days!  Those are bad.  Ya do get a bad headache from that.

Jenjen....I don't advertise those.  I have so many discs full of pics that I just throw them in the computer desk and they sit there.  I think those are some of my favs.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

My fave is where you're sitting nakie in a metal tub


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> Jenjen....I don't advertise those.  I have so many discs full of pics that I just throw them in the computer desk and they sit there.  I think those are some of my favs.



well you listen here lady, they shouldnt be buried away in your desk!! that are WAYYYYYYYYYYYY too nice to be left there!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Have fun doing legs tonight!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

I wasn't nakie in the tub!   That's what's good about photography....its creating an illusion....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey J, how is your evening?   Mine was great until I got into it w/ a  trainer......go check out my vent in my journal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> The kitty.....ah ha ha ha ah ha ha ha



lol i was thinking the same thing

Hey Jodi you really are beautiful, in more than one ways

Craig your so lucky man!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

How come on that model website the "nude" box isnt checked off???  (jk) how did that get past mycat????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dunno....Maybe he didn't look hard enough?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Tonight's leg workout we kinda winged it, forgot my workout thing at home. 

4x15 Laying leg curls
40, 50, 50(12), 50(12)
In and out (ab and ad things)
2x20@70
4x15 leg ext. supersetted with standing leg curls 4x12
60, 70, 70, 70                      15, 20, 20, 25
4x15 Hack Squats
90
2x20 Donkey Calf Raises
95, 105
Plies with 45lbs
2x20
Glute iso. maching thing for the butt
2x15@20  supersetted with stationary lunges 2x20

No cardio tonight.  Tanned instead!  Won;t be cardio in the am either, have a function that I have to be at at 7:30am for work.  Will do tomorrow night after arms or shoulders.  Scored a free T-shirt from the gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie...HI!!!   I am thinking my photographers would be alot easier than a supplement co.  I had my own website and got tired of it so I took it down.
> 
> Some of my pics are here.http://www.texasmodelconnection.com/cgi/model.cgi?q=view&id=11



Wow !   i go away for a week and look what i miss !!!!!!!!!  Great pics !!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank You Gary.  How is the pc now that it is fixed?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

MORNING!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Morning!   I passed on Krispy Kremes this morning at that networking breakfast!!!  Brought three back for the girls inthe ofc.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Sweet!!!!  Good for you......
Nice twist to it though.....  I bet they're loving you


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Cherie ate all three!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 1, 2004)

Krispy Kreme is good....but I am still wanting pizza.....and some jodie.....hurry up and come home!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Jodie!! Thats great you passed on the donuts! 
I can't believe your coworker had all 3! Good God!

Have a good day!! It's such a beautiful day!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cherie ate all three!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

She ate all three...then asked if there was more.  Cherie is a stick.  She eats crap all the time and doesn't gain an ounce.  Told her I would bake her a cake if she was nice.  LOL  I shouldn't say those things to my boss.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

How is your day going Jodie???  ITS AWESOME OUTSIDE.. I need to be By A POOL and not here!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

It's good!  I'm off until Monday.  We are going to the gym about 3ish, then to tan.

My sister is coming in sometime tomorrow, not sure if she is staying the weekend or not.  She hasn't said either way.  

Isn't it suppose to rain this weekend?

Gawd....I want a PB& J sandwich.  And I can't have it. Craving bread sucks!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

It really is beautiful here too Jodie.   If the water were warm enough, I'd go home and get in my pool -- but it isn't warm yet  

I can believe she ate all three....I can believe Jodie passed them up too....I CAN'T believe though, that I would've passed them up.  I have had a sweet tooth for the past 3 days though.  Yesterday I went home and Brad was working out, right -- I went into the kitchen and grabbed a spoon and then got the natty pb out of the fridge and stuck the spoon in the jar and then stuck the spoon in my mouth................bad part about it was, right when I stuck it in my mouth, Brad walks into the kitchen!!  

He just smiled and said "weeellll....."


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah I ate the peanut butter......I'm not scared!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

If we had peanut butter (it would be jiff or honey peanut butter), the spoon would be in the jar with the jar sitting in my lap, one right after the other I would dip into it.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah I ate the peanut butter......I'm not scared!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET THIS: Last night all of our dishes were clean but still in the dishwasher.. so I took a pretzel stick and Dipped into my Natty pb jar so I wouldn't get another spoon dirty!! 
But I waited till Matt went to bed..haha!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Jodie thats great that you will get to see your sister!!
Your off today?? Awesome!!! I would be laying out by that pool till it was time for the gym if I were you!!! 

I have a bad sweet tooth today. 

YEP Its suppose to rain all weekend..I THINK starting tomorrow maybe

awww a PB sandwhich sounds yummmmmy!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

We plan to go tan later, so I don't want to get burnt in the real sun.  I'm ghostly white right now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Ooooo, a pretzel stick?  that sounds good....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Ohh thats true.. you would get toooo red!!!  Good Thinking!! 

FG~ Yea.. My finger wouldn't reach sooo I grabbed the next best thing.. I had never tried it before--but not bad  
I'm Such a dork!!!

& Ummm I just had 2 M&M's.. a loan officer walked by with this huge back..and well I couldn't turn them down. He laughed at me when I only took two though.hehe!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

wouldn't that be like cheese and crackers...but pretzels and pb.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

At least you only took two and not two handfulls


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

aww yep that would be the combo--hehehehe

Yeah FG today I could eat a handfull..


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

sounds like me and peanut butter!!  ohhhhhhhhhh I cant have any right now. why torment myself! I feel for ya Jodiebolognie! 
I love your new signiature!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I dunno....Maybe he didn't look hard enough?



or maybe i thought you had some self-respect?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Willis...what you talkin about?


Did you ever find Peeps?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Jenjen...I had the same one you did, until I saw that you had it as well so I had to find a new one.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

we think alike!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

no i didnt look for peeps...doesnt really matter in the whole scheme of things does it??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Armie workout!
vbar pushdowns
4x15@30, 40, 40, 50
cybex tri. ext
4x15@30
overhead db ext. (2hand)
4x15@30, 45, 45, 45
sissy bar curls
4x1540, 50, 50, 60
standing cable curls (double)
3x15@30, 40, 40
Standing Hammer curls
3x12@20

20 mins on the stair mill


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

I want PIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

funny you mention that i had some earlier....
but its ok b/c usually i would eat the whole thing
but i only ate half 

thats basically how i control diet, eat smaller proportions and try to eat better foods...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

TGIF !!!!!!!!

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

You are suppose to share the pizza with me and Craig!   shhhh


Gary...Have a great Friday too!  I'm off today!!!  but on my way to go do my am cardio.  be back in a lil  while.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey Honey!! I hope your having a wonderful day off today!!! 

PIZZA? Did you have pizza??

I LOVE YOUR NEW SIG!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

No pizza...but it does sound soooo good!   I am having cravings for bad stuff really bad today.  Saw the breadtruck at Target and wanted to jack the breadman for a loaf! I guess I should eat soon so I can stop with these silly ideas.

Thank you about my sig.  Craig has this site he likes to go to with quotes on it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

That is tooooo funny Jodie about jumping the bread truck guy. I always want to jump the OTIS Sp... (sp??) truck (cookie man) guy when I see him!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

OMG...the Otis Spunkmeyer cookie truck!   I am sooooo glad we don't have them at this property!  I would be in serious trouble with that!  I'd be eatting cookie dough all the time!  Would go straight to my rear!  mmm...the choc choc chunk ones!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm...today marks 10 weeks to go.  Weight has stayed the same this time, still 134, but will have to see what the bf does on Wednesday.  I'm expecting changes to the diet. augh!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

I KNOW!!! I LOVE those cookies... I get them at Target sometimes.. they have them in the little deli!!! YuM Yum!!!

Yep straight to the bootie. No thanks!!

WOW 10 Weeks. Girl thats sneaking up on ya. What kind of pylos (SP?) Will you be doing?? I don't know how to do any..I didn't understand that paper you mailed to me back in Jan.

Trying to get my legs slim for summer!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a book with them in it.  Think of stuff we use to do in PE.  Suicede sprints are good for making little legs too.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

COOL! I need a book!! What are suicide Sprints??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Would go straight to my rear!  mmm...the choc choc chunk ones!




Hmmmm, choc choc chunk bootie!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

omg your a retard!! JUST Kiddddding girl!! Actually-- LMAO!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 2, 2004)

Happy Friday Jodie 

You are lucky its sunshiney where you are - it has been raining allllll week here. Some schools actually closed because of the flooding! 

I can't wait to tan. Have a great weekend with your sister.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

JSTAR Its going to rain here all weekend..its already getting kinda semi cloudy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> omg your a retard!!




I know!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

ohhhhh JodieBolognie! how are ya today woman?!


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2004)

You always talk about the "great" choc chip cookies you make. I have to make a fried a batch-cause hes doing me a major favor. Can i get your recipe? They need to be soft!  Thanks darling!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Jill...I use the Nestle Toll House Chips.  Use the recipe on the back of that bag, instead of butter use Crisco Butter Flavor Shorting.

I think it's:
1 pkg. toll house choc. chips
1c. butter flavor crisco
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp baking soda
3/4 c. sugar
3/4 c. packed brown sugar
2 1/4 c flour.

Mix shorting, sugars, and vanilla together, add eggs, mix
add baking soda, mix, then flour, min, then the whole bag of chips.  mix all together, drop by teaspoonfulls unto the cookie sheet, bake at 375 degrees for about 8 mins or until the edges are just starting to turn a golden brown.  The middles should stilll be a lil gooey.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks!!

How sure are you??? Crisco, man that shit is pure fat!!! Glad the cookies are not for me.....(I might have a taste lol)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

If it was me, I'd just directly apply the crisco to my belly and thighs


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Jillie...use the butter flavored crisco.   Not the real butter that it says to use in the recipe.  It makes all the difference.

I know Greekie....apply to my rear too!


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> If it was me, I'd just directly apply the crisco to my belly and thighs


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

This am we did 30 mins on the recumbent bike.  My knee was sore for some reason when I woke up, so decided to bike instead of the treadmill.

Have to go back sometime later today to do shoulders and more cardio after my sister leaves.

Jillie...when you making those cookies?


----------



## Sona (Apr 3, 2004)

Morning ladies, 
I was wondering where the girls were hanging out, lol
OMG a cookie recipe!
I want cookies too!  sob....

Sona
ps  my knees hurt sometime FROM the bike, mines an upright
do you suppose a recumbent would have been better?  oh well I've alredy paid for it...aargh


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sona...I had surgery on my knee at the end of Jan.  Had some tears repaired on my minscus. (sp)  It's only been 8 weeks since it was done, so when it hurts, I tend to use other forms of cardio.

And welcome to my journal!  You'll have to try those cookies!  They are mean to me at times posting things I can't have in here.  Or forcing me to talk about food I can't have!


----------



## Sona (Apr 3, 2004)

LOL  I know
I have kids,
they are always eating food I can't
have in front of me.
Plus my husband can eat anything
and the man doesn't ever gain
it just ain't right!

Glad your knee is getting better!
8 weeks is still early on  

Sona


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

I was back in the gym lifting a few days afterward.  Just didn't do leg work for 4 weeks or so.  I think I aggravated it with yesterdays cardio.  It didn't like running on the treadmill even if it was only a few mins of intervals.  

I love your avi!  Is it from the Cirque do sole?


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

Jodie-Ill be making the "c-word" next week some time.


----------



## Sona (Apr 3, 2004)

Lifting in a few days, OMG
I'm such a  wimp...lol

No it's my own art  
but Cirque do sole is definitely awesome!

Sona


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie....what's up this morning?    Sorry about losing you yesterday, I think I went into a dead zone or something....

Oh well...getting ready to go meet Victor for my leg day!


Sona, I like that avi.....did you say that was your own artwork?   AWESOME!!

Do you sell, do you have a gallery, website???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Oh Sh** Jodie, guess what I found??   I was cleaning up in our master bath and found a bottle of Hydroxycut......w/ ephedrine!!!  

I couldn't believe it, actually there was only about 2 or 3 caps in there, but I snagged 'em....I'm using them when I get ready to go do legs!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie - how are you today? Hope your knee feels better! Do you use the elliptical at all? No impact, its great!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

i'm still tryin to get my friend to give me his hydroxycut w/ ephedrine... hes scared to take it.. he has 3 bottles!!!


----------



## Sona (Apr 3, 2004)

Fitgirl thanks for asking
Here's a cartoon I did that ya'll might think is funny?
Hawk really runs out of the house if I ask him this.... 
http://img20.photobucket.com/albums/v60/ImagineIt/JustCantWin2.jpg

So you like the hydroxycut stuff
coffee make me shake so I wouldn't know..
See I told you I was a wimp! 

Sona


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

Sona that cartoon is cute!!!  

I  your Avi!! its beautiful!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

I miss the old Hydroxycuts!   My trainer use to give me bottles of them for free.  He was one of Muscletechs peeps that they used in the ads!  He just had to tell them how many bottles and they would ship them to him.

Sona!  Very talented!  Very nice!

Today has been spent shopping with my sister, but she is leaving soon, then have to go do shoulders adn more cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

I wish I could go shopping!! Ive been at work since 9am.. and now in 35mins I have to go work the booth at the BBcomp for my work til late!  

have fun with cardio!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have to do the cardio...I am polishing off a piece of Carrot Cake.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

ps....I hate shopping!  Too many peeps in the craft stores.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

Jodie, get a shopping cart and run over those old ladies!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have to do the cardio...I am polishing off a piece of Carrot Cake.




WHAT???  I heard that missy!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

It's gone Jen.  I only got one piece.  I needed it.   It was my refeed. 

I talked to Jon this am, he told me to up the cardio 10 mins in the am and 5 in the pm, so I thought I would try this first before the more cardio.  I'll know by Monday if it works.  Boy when I go to the gym, I'll have one hell of a pump from the sugar.  AND damn cream cheese frosting is some rich stuff!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

mmmmmm cream cheese frosting


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Jodie...that extra cardio will erase your indulgence hon, don't let a slip up derail you. As I see it you are ahead of schedule. And looking hotter everyday  

I like that cartoon - very cute


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thank Goodness it was a skinny slice!  If it would have been a fat one...I'd be sick.

It was carrot cake from the cheesecake factory.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

I envy your self control


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

It wasn't really a slip Jstar.  I intended on buying and eatting some kind of sweet today.  LOL  I just wasn't going to bake something here which I would still be eatting on.   I did eat my regularly scheduled meal before having my cake.  If I eat something bad before hand it kills my appeitte for food the rest of the day, then I have to force myself to eat my normal foods.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

hey whats up


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

um im back, my comp crashed and i had to reformat and reload all windows stuff....really really bad

and took like 6 hours....and now some things are messed up...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

good luck on getting your comp back to 100%.  We missed you!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

lol it was like 3 days....and i doubt it anyway....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

don't make me come over there and biotch slap you.


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

I love the quote Jodie!! Did you eat the whole slice of cheesecake?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

It was carrot cake.  I did eat the whole slice, it was a skinny slice.  Not very big at all.  But still yummy!


I think I have sweated it off when I did my cardio tonight.

Jillie...the quote is so true...Its a contageous thing.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

Tonight's shoulder workout:

I was kinda lazy feeling from getting up early and taking my sister shopping for ribbon for dog bows.  For those with long haired little dogs http://stores.ebay.com/The-Diva-Dog-Bowtique This is why I had to go shopping for ribbon.  

Ok...on to the workout:
Machine shoulder press supersetted with up & backs
3x15 @20, 40, 40, 40                    10, 10, 10
DB press with laterals
4x15@25             10,15,15,15
candlesticks supersetted with single arm laterals
3x15@10, 15, 15               15, 20,20
bent over rear delts
4x15@20, 25, 25(13), 25
Shrugs
3x12 @140

35 mins on the stair stepper on intervals at a 5
followed by ab work  about 4 sets of 20 various stuff for the front and sides.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

40 mins cardio this am.  20 on the stationary bike as I read the sale ads, then 20 on the treadmill.  Of those 20, 10 was spent doing interval sprints up to a 6.

I burnt my eggies this am.  Those taste nasty burnt and stink!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

what are candlesticks??  
great workout! I would have died on the stepper that long.. esp at intervals!!  

LOL whats with the doggy bowties???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

My siser makes the boggie bow ties, people that have small dogs with long hair use them to pull the hair out of the dogs eyes.

Candlesticks front raises: Hold the bdell as if they were two candlesticks or how you would hold a hammer.  Then perform a base front raise taking the weight to eye level.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

morning


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

morning


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

afternoon!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Im planning to make your cookies wed , im afraid of the dough-I havent made REAL cookies in years!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't be affraid of the dough.  Just no dipping fingers or spoons into the dough to eat!  It's one of my downfalls!  cookie dough!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Thats what i was afraid of Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hmm....eat good til then.  then have a lil?


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Ill be thinking of you as I eat the dough Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Umm...pay me to make them so I can eat the dough?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't get too  at the pool !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm already back from the pool.  Too damn hot out there and I will burn!  OMG...they had the radio remote at the office today...all kinds of goodies I can't have.  Icecream sandwichs, cookies, brownies, popcorn, you name it....meanies!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Abs from today


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

JODIEBOLOGNIE your abs are looking AWESOME!! youve really got some great thickness going on!!!  way to go woman! your coming along great!!  


grrrrrrrrrrrrr dont you talk to me about TOO hot!!!!  Ill take it!! Its cold and rainy here! still snow all over the place!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Jen it's beautiful here, was just too warm laying in the sun.  I am spoiled with the 10 min fake n bake.

Come down over Easter Weekend.  We'll go to the beach!

Tanks about the abs!  I just wish the legs would get were the abs are.  LOL  But in time.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

awwwww I wish I could come down for Easter!! that would rock!! I NEVER get sick of the heat or sun!! I wasnt meant to live in the climate that I do!!  

how hot will it be in June when I come?? 

welcome hun! you deserve it with all your hard work!!  
no worries on the leggies.. mine are slowest prog too.. damn female hormones!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

In Houston in June?  ewwwwwwwwwwwww

Hits 100 at times then you have to add in the humidity.  We walk outside and drip.

Gawd..I want junk food back today.  I should go to the store and get salad things.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

I  to your abs !   And you still have what 8 -10 weeks to go !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

10 weeks Gary.  It's creeping up on us quickly.  I've been kinda freaking this week since my weight has stayed the same, the true test will be Wednesday's bf.  If it has dropped, then the weight is no biggie, if it hasn't it won't be good because that means I lost nothing nor gained any in LBM.  I'm still lifting fairly heavy so it could be LBM.  Jon added more cardio on me when I called him yesterday, so we shall see.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

It's been a month since I did the tape measure thing.  I did that today.  I'm waiting on Craig to get home so we can do more cardio hell.



> *4/4/04* 3/4/04 1/7/04
> chest- *34* 35 35(shit never grows) it only shrinks!
> Bi-*12 3/4*  13 13
> waist-*27 1/2* 28 29
> ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Jodie,I hope you had a great time at the pool!!  Wish I could get in mine, but the water is still 62 degrees....too cold.!!!

I love your abs, you're doing awesome.   I'm working on some of those.  If I could just lose this extra fat on the abs, I'd be good to go!

Hurry HEAT, hurry SesaThin...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Tam..I didn't get in the water.  Didn't even stick a toe in!  

Girlie you got legs!  I wish I had those!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

woohooooooooooooooo...I got ahold of Bonnie for my suit.  Green is still the color we have chosen???


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Great measurements hunny bunny!!! Guess whats in my oven?? Heres a hint, its something that is making MY measurements go up!!!???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR     I caved in and had 2 c. popcorn!!  damn shiot fawk.  Soooooooooooooo not what I am suppose to have.  I made the dogs eat the rest of the bag.  Now they have round tummies!

Jillie...was the dough yummy?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Popcorn will not help in making the measurements come down!!!   Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I've been craving so bad today.  I swear I have eatting so much diet food and still friggin hungry.  Should have went to the store for salad stuff.  


Jillie....thank you for saying the measurements WERE good.  I expanded on them with the popcorn.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

your silly


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR     I caved in and had 2 c. popcorn!!  damn shiot fawk.  Soooooooooooooo not what I am suppose to have.  I made the dogs eat the rest of the bag.  Now they have round tummies!
> 
> Jillie...was the dough yummy?




Jodie,  calm down !  LOL  2 c of popcorn can't be that big of a deal especially with all the lovely cardio you do.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

aww crape!
hey jodie, what time you got?
i have like 3 clocks that say 9:42
and 3 that say 8:42????
was supposed to set them all forward an hour


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

crap crap its almost 10 well gtg

later gals and gwCAT


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

The cookies are better than the dough-IMO. Steve was even like ahhhhhh, and he NEVER eats sweets!!! Oh, i think I beat Craigs # from the other day...   

Dont stress the popcorn, you already have smokin abies!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Cat its the one closer to 10.  9:45 on mine.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Jillie...you had 12?   I had that many.  I think. 

I won't stress the popcorn too much, just pisses me off that I caved in.  I had a box of Kettle Korn, threw that damn thing in the trash so I wouldn't have to worry about it too.  I swear that bag of butter popcorn I brought home from work like 3 months ago...found it in the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

I dont think I hit 12-yet... lol Tomorrow was supposed to be my rest day, not anymore!!!! 6 am cardio here I come!!! Im actually excited-Steve made me a kick ass cd, It makes cardio quite enjoyable, i sing out loud and people stare!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

You'll have the sugar energy from hell for that cardio in the morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

:::::k...tomorrow at work...I will not go in that kitchen.  We have evil foods in there.  Chex mix, icecream sandwichs, Klondiek Bars, and who knows what else.  They are out to get me there.::::


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Yup, my cardio will kick ass! Do you do cardio on an empty stomach Jodie??? I usually have a shake first, any advice??? Oh ya stay out of the kitchen tomorrow, Ill be watchin here!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

I usually take my thermos, glutamine with a lil water and head out the door.  Oh...I get dressed first! I've always done it on an empty tummy, then come home and have my eggs and oats washed down with a diet coke.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_ then come home and have my eggs and oats washed down with a diet coke.




*EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Im sure that diet coke really hits the spot at 7 am!! lol Im trying cardio on an empty tomorrow(+my thermos)-havent done it that way in years. BTW my tummy hurts...** reaches for another cookie**


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im sure that diet coke really hits the spot at 7 am!! lol Im trying cardio on an empty tomorrow(+my thermos)-havent done it that way in years. BTW my tummy hurts...** reaches for another cookie**



I think you need a Father-figure to smack your hand as you reach for anoither cookie.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

> I think you need a Father-figure to smack your hand as you reach for anoither cookie



I would have to hurt you Gary if you smacked her for having another cookie....its scheduled cheat food.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

That would be nice Gary...I only wish it were a scheduled cheat food-its been more like a scheduled cheat week!!! Slappin can start tomorrow!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

I think I've beaten Craig by now...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

I had more than Craig.   LOL  He had 10, I had 12 or so, maybe 15???  I dunno.

Fawk...I'm hungry STILL!!!   I've been like this all dang day!  augh!!!!!!!!!!  I think I should drink some more water and go to bed.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think I've beaten Craig by now...



Jill,
don't cry over eaten cookies ! 

Jodie!     you wouldn't really hurt me  would you ?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hmm......


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Have some lettuce Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

I don't have any.  Didn't go to the store today.  I ended up having a O.N. protein shake added in glutamine and my fiber.  Should hold til I get up in the morning. (maybe)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Night Jodie


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Rise and shine girl !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Gary!  We were at the gym at 6:30.  Been up since 6!
We did 35 mins cardio.  20 on the recumbent then 15 on the treadmill.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Today is a new day....this craving for bad stuff need to stay away.  I'm going to busy myself with filing and call backs that I know noone has done all week.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like a great plan Jodie! I find the busier I keep myself the less I think of food.. unless my tummy is talkin to me!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 5, 2004)

my tummy is talkin to me right now...damn....shut the f--k up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

mine too doc.....this time change is jakkin' me up!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Gum, gum and more gummmmmmmmmmmmm......

No eatting the junk in the kitchen.

Yes...I am tlaking to myself.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Who's got legs??????  Me????

Huh????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of gum do you chew Jodie??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

That Sugar free Polar Ice stuff.  Craig gets it at Sam's.  I have withdrawls if I don't have it for cardio and workouts.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO! I like that stuff. I really like the spicy Ciniammon one


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

I luuuuuuuv spicy cinnamon trident, it tastes like those little valentines candy hearts!

Are you behaving yourself Jodie???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

ohhhh ya it does!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you behaving yourself Jodie???




Hmmmm, she hasn't responded.  Wonder what she's up to??


----------



## jstar (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jodie!

How was your weekend?

You are too funny giving popcorn to your doggies.  Dogs eat anything. Hmmm maybe I should get one so I can give it all my cheat food if I am tempted. My aunt used to give her dog everything, chocolate, cheese, yikes Thing was a little heffer.

Awesome abz! Yeah baby!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> Are you behaving yourself Jodie???


*A cookie called my name.  But it was just one.  Damn good cookie too.  I should take a pic of all the junk we have in here.*


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Other than that one tiny cookie, I have been good.  I have plenty of gum to smack on and drinking lots of water.  Just had my last carb meal for the day, so should be ok till 5ish.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

JodieBologonie  your supposed to run from the cookie monster!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> *A cookie called my name.  But it was just one.  Damn good cookie too.  I should take a pic of all the junk we have in here.*





I told you she was up to no good......


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hush Missie!


I am trying to avoid that kitchen right now....it is calling my name.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

I swear..THIS is why I HATE work at times!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

and more reasons!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

What are those little cup things in the freezer door? What is the spring container thingies? All that stuff probably tastes better than the eggs I just made in the micro-I dont think my bowl was rinsed very good, they tasted like soap.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those cup things are icecream cups.  The stuff inside the freezer, under the bags of ice...more icecream stuff.  iceScream sandwichs, those pop things for kids. Klondyck bars.  As the kids come in from school...they are getting two each!  Those iceScream sandwichs have to go bye bye!

Those pink spring containers.....FULL of COOKIES!!  all kinds of those danish type cookies.

Jillie...soapy eggs are almost as bad as my burnt eggs.  I've done that before.  icky.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

ohhh my good gracious look at all that evil food!! 
JODI HIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Id be in BIG trouble if that was my work. Great will power girlie!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you take some more pics? I luv when you take pics. I should start taking pics, I have a digi camera tht just sits there!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

YES Jillybean you should take mor epics!!!  I love them!! wish I had a digi cam! 
wait til I move home though.. Daddys buying one today(he was going to the city shopping) hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jillie...what kind of pics do you want me to take?  

I thougth I was doing good with just the one cookie.  LOL

I found a recipe I forgot about...it is simple and can eat the whole batch and not feel bad.
3 egg whites
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp. cream of tarter
1/2 c. splenda
1)put eggs and cream of tarter in bowl, mix with blender till foamy
2)add vanilla and splenda beat for 1 minute
3)once fluffy beat on high until mixture folds into a goop
4)spoon onto PAM sprayed baking sheet (leave some room, they expand)
5)bake at 300 until brown and cripsy=15 mins.

Then eat the whole pan!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm those dont sound bad. I need an oven.. but soon maybe(at dad's...ohh home sweet home.. LOL)
do you think it would still work if I left the splenda out and just used stevia. ?


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Pics of anything!!! Those egg cookies, Ive made them b4, but they were soggy, i didnt use any cream of tarter though-maybe thats why. Id use 7 or 8 whites though!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never tried stevia.  Ya know...they are inexpensive to make, if they taste like  you can always chunck them in the trash.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would take pics of guys at the pool...but we have a problem. 

There are no guys at the pool!  I'd send Craig out there, but he hasn't made it back from school.

Oh...we are going to the beach Sunday.  I'll take the camera there too!  You should see some of these fools.  They will wear bluejeans and boots to the beach!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

How about a pic of just the pool then??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

k.  brb


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Monsters inthe pool!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom Turkey from Thanksgiving at work.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! that pool is SOO BEAUTIFUL!! I havent seen anything like that in real life!! and all those nice trees!!!   heck, I need to get away from these parts!! 

haha Tom would make a fine feast! gobble gobble!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

He turned out yummy!  I want more!

Jen...you can come visit whenever you like.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

You are the cutest!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Im coming in June! make sure you find some hotties to fill that pool though first!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm....I have the best hottie here.  We'll have to hunt you up another one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

aaaaawwwwwhhhhhh Jen, I can't wait to meet you!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be happy to take some pool pics when we go to Vegas on the 29th for everyone.....those pools there are just AMAZING!!!

Maybe I'll be in a couple of them......pics not pools


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

*Fantasizing about lounging in the pretty pool while being fed ice cream from the freezer by a hottie in swim trunks*


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

why swim trunks?  Make him go naked!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tonight's Chest workout:

4x15 Smith Machine Incline
45, 65, 75, 95 dropset at 9 to 65 for 6
4x15 incline db flies
35
4x15 pec dec
40, 45, 45, 45
3x15 boy push ups.

30 mins on the recumbent bike.  We then had the adventure to Walmart.  Shopping was good, only diet foods.  Craig had visions of cereal, but none jumped in the buggy.  We did have to wait 20 mins to check out due to this one lady with TWO buggys, two kids and a $400 walmart check.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

What did you buy at wallymart? Their candy isle always calls my name-kinda like when things jump into your cart!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

No candy.  

Let's see....we got turkey, more turkey, lettuce, lettuce, sweet paotatoes, tomatoes, frozen bags of green beans, spinach, sugar free jellos, a frozen turkey breast, lots of eggs and some other things.  I'm still trying to figure out where we spent $67


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

All the good stuff....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

umm...sure if you think so.  I did eye ball the lady behind me in lines buggy.  She had real icecream.  No sugar free kind.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw at Safeway tonight they had "twix" and "mm" icecream.... Didnt buy it!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

tease!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey there! 

I love reading your journal, you are such an inspiration  When is your comp again?
Oh, and I love your signature, it is so true!  I've only realised that this past year and it is so good to read it each day as a reminder 

Have a great night and keep smiling


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Jodie 

The next 10 weeks or so will be a walk in the park for you .  You are master of all you survey !  

have a good day !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Jenny! 
Congrats on getting your pass to come to the states!
Our show that we are doing is June 12th!  We have 9 1/2 weeks left to go!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Gary! 

The past few days have been difficult!  I was craving stuff I never crave.  weird for me.  But it seems to have passed.  No desire for bad foods today.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't do cardio this am.  didn't feel like it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

sleep in??


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I did-was up at 5:15


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep..slept in.  got up at 7:30!

Our hours here at work change back to 9-6 tomorrow, so won't have to rush around so much in the am after doing cardio.  Just sucks getting off later, means getting to the gym later, which means eatting and sleep later!  AUGH!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I hate working till 6! Some of my day shifts are 9-3, I luv getting off at 3!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love getting off early too!  I usually go home and catch up on wash or stuff like that.


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Dont even remind me of the wash, I have a tonne of laundry to do at home....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jodie.....don't you need to change to a new journal?  You're no longer 16 weeks out!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Fit...but I am still counting down.   I'll start a new one tomorrow after bodyfat crap stuff in the am.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jodiegirlie!! I love the pics!!!!! Your sooo cute!! That Pool is very pretty!!! 

Walmart always gets my money too Lately we go to Kroger though, its much closer!!!

Hope your staying dry..this rain is making me sleepy!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

Jillian and Jodie I'll do your laundry if you guys cook dinner


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

will you do my 5loads of laundry too>? Ill cook


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmm... I'll do everybodys laundry if y'all can make me LOSE FAT NOW!!!!!!!!!!! I hate not bein able to sit comfortably..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

We can't make you loose fat now, but we can help loose it over time....

Hmm...laundry for chef services...not too bad of a deal!

OMG...I got swamped at work.  LOL  Took away from wanting junk foods.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

so if i do the laundry what kind of services do i get?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

dinner cooked..... and


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

and what?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

funny....can you see me lauging...no?....thats because i'm not!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

you guys are HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

Craig- 

Jodie-


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hmm... I'll do everybodys laundry if y'all can make me LOSE FAT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm working on it babe......you gotta help me out though.  You have to give me the effort.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

Fitgirl... Sorry I've not been feeling 100%...

Craig, dont you know what  means????


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

apparently not a damn thing


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

greeky...you know guys are stupid and need things spelled out...we are but simple creatures.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Hope you have a great day sweetie!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> greeky...you know guys are stupid and need things spelled out...we are but simple creatures.



i knew what you meant

She was just teasing you
and you got pissed b/c you wanted some 
but all you got was


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow....I see what I have been missing.

Ok...I think today will start a new journal.  All the gripping I did about my weight not dropping was not worth my effort.  I ended up gaining muscle mass over the past few weeks.  I'm still trying to figure that one out, but hell, I'll take 3 lbs!  I gotta see if I can find were in this journal the bf measurements from two weeks ago are.  I was down to 13.08% today with weight still at 134.  Dropped alot in the quads and kidney area.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Your doing Great Jodie!! Thats good you gained muscle!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Puts my LBM at 116.5, so if I want to be right at 5%, that isn't much more than 12 lbs to loose.  Should put me at 122 roughly.  That is if that gain stays, which it should if my protein intake stays high.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Any changes to the diet now Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Last night's Back workout:

4x15 one arm pulls
40,40,50(12), 50(6) dropset 40(8)
3x15 RG. bent over rows
65, 85, 95
4x15 HS shrugs
90, 180, 180,180
3x15 front pulldowns supersetted w/seated rows
70,80,80      60, 70,70
Hyper exts
3x15 w/ 10, 25, 25
30 mins cardio on rolling hills at a 5 on stair master


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

No changes in the diet for now Jillie.   Just one last scheduled cheat food, then no more after that.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Make it a good one then!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Wow....I see what I have been missing.
> 
> Ok...I think today will start a new journal.  All the gripping I did about my weight not dropping was not worth my effort.  I ended up gaining muscle mass over the past few weeks.  I'm still trying to figure that one out, but hell, I'll take 3 lbs!  I gotta see if I can find were in this journal the bf measurements from two weeks ago are.  I was down to 13.08% today with weight still at 134.  Dropped alot in the quads and kidney area.



Good for you !


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Wow....I see what I have been missing.
> 
> Ok...I think today will start a new journal.  All the gripping I did about my weight not dropping was not worth my effort.  I ended up gaining muscle mass over the past few weeks.  I'm still trying to figure that one out, but hell, I'll take 3 lbs!  I gotta see if I can find were in this journal the bf measurements from two weeks ago are.  I was down to 13.08% today with weight still at 134.  Dropped alot in the quads and kidney area.




   JodieBolognie that is WICKED!!!!  damnnn I ammm so impressed! your bf has really dropped!!! any chance of some new pics again? sounds like the legs are really coming down too!


----------

